# WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher ?



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

Huhu ^^
Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes: 

Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...

oder du stehst vornem Q-Boss er respawnt und sone blöde Person mit Schleichen ( egal ob dudu oder schurke... -.-) klaut den mob... genau das selbe mit den palas die weihe haben oder natürlich auch mit andern chars die NONSTOP flächendmg reinhaun... 

ja man kann mir natürlich sagen: mach die nächste q und geh später nomma dahin... aber zur zeit läufts wirklich bei allen Qs so .. 

Ich finde anstandsregeln gehören für siche selbst einfach zum spiel... man geht ja auch nicht in n einkaufszentrum und klaut dann den vollen einkaufswagen ner anderen person weg...

Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Passiert das euch auch ? 
Oder seid ihr sogar diejenigen die die mobs klaun (-.-) ?

Evt. Gibts sowas ähnliches schon aber hab nix gefunden... wenns schon einen thread dazu gibt könntet ihr ja link posten... aber verzichte auf gleichgültige bis gar ned nette komments.... 


thx schonma im voraus ^^


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen...Ich hab ne Schurkin und mach gern die Kombi stunnen, Taschenklau und Angriff...zum letzteren komm ich garnicht mehr, weil die mobs geklaut werden....echt nervig!

Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Ich finde anstandsregeln gehören für siche selbst einfach zum spiel... man geht ja auch nicht in n einkaufszentrum und klaut dann den vollen einkaufswagen ner anderen person weg...


Das ist auch der falsche Vergleich.
Besser wäre vielleicht: Da steht nur noch 1 Tüte Milch im Regal, man drängt sich zwischen 2 Einkaufswagen durch, um hin zu kommen und jemand anderes kommt einfach aus dem anderen Gang und nimmt sich die Tüte.

Und bei den spawnenden Mobs: Du hast da eben kein Anrecht drauf.
Ich hab mich gestern mit meinem Jäger einfach genau auf den Spawnpunkt gestellt. Mob spawned, haut mich, Pet geht drauf, Mob getagged. Und weil alle anderen ihn auch haben wollten, hat's nur so geknallt und er fiel direkt um.

Gemein? Hätte ich anderen den Vortritt lassen sollen? Ich finde nicht.

Edit:


Flaviia schrieb:


> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....


Wenn Blizzard der Meinung wäre, der Mob sollte dem gehören der ihn gestunnt hat, dann hätten sie das in der Spielmechanik berücksichtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

Wirds immer geben und Netiquette ingame wirst du vergeblich suchen. Seltenst finden sich hilfsbereite und vernünftige Spieler.
Der Egofucker-Gedanke ist einfach zu weit verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (19. November 2008)

Jep, das was der TE berichtet, kann ich (leider) nur bestätigen (Server Azshara)...
Das einzige was du an der Situation verbessern könntest ist dich mit anderen Mitspielern, die den QUestmob z.B. auch legen wollen zusammenzuschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen...Ich hab ne Schurkin und mach gern die Kombi stunnen, Taschenklau und Angriff...zum letzteren komm ich garnicht mehr, weil die mobs geklaut werden....echt nervig!
> 
> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....



Dir ist schon klar, das du Dich läscherlich machst ?
Wenn Du einen gestunnt hast, ist dieser immer noch für andere frei.....

mein Tip:
frag nach einem INVITE , meist bekommt man eine Einladung von alleine... damit man nicht immer wieder warten muss


----------



## LordNero (19. November 2008)

Das man das nicht mit einem Einkaufswagen (wie in deinem Beispiel) macht liegt wohl daran das die besagten Leute bei WoW die anonymität (schreibt man das so?) des Internets haben.

Allerdings was sollen die Leute den machen warten bis die komplette Höhle respawnt ist sich dann selber durchschlagen und dann ihr Mob gestohlen wird? das würdest du auch nicht machen, oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Das ist quatsch, sonst wäre der GM nich  drauf eingegangen


----------



## Bekuras (19. November 2008)

Naja sowas is mir die Tage auch passiert...war grade mit einem anderen Krieger im Scholozar Basin...so man dann diesen Lich töten muss..wir Fragen also im /1 ob sich vieleicht ein Heiler erbarmen könnte uns eben zu helfen bzw ob noch wer diese Q hat....wir warten und warten.....dann kommt ein T6 pala vorbei (nebenbei aus einer bekannten Gilde auf´m Server) und klatscht ihn um...klar is das sein recht....aber er hätte auch nett sein können und uns in grp laden können......hätte bestimmt net weh getan^^

mfg Beku


----------



## Biggus (19. November 2008)

joa eben, die mobs gehören allen^^ man kann höchstens den Anstand zeigen und jemand anders in die Gruppe inviten der den Mob noch braucht


----------



## Kaldonir (19. November 2008)

Also ich denk mir wenn mir sowas passiert, dass ich auch die 2 minuten warten kann bis das gewünschte gerät repawnt und mich dabei freuen, oder ich versuche einfach mal ne gruppeneinladung an denjenigen zu machen, der mir das zeug vor der nase wegschnappt, klappt in 80% der fälle. ich persönlich (druide, rangeschlichen, getaggt) hab gestern nen netten questpartner gefunden durch sowas. Also es kommt vollkommen drauf an was man aus soner situation macht finde ich. Und allgemein... für spezialfälle gibts ne ignore-liste und so viele pöhsen kiddies sind mir noch nicht über den weg gelaufen. ich pack dann nur solche leute auf die ignore die sich "Sturmgrimm" "Illidún" und so weiter nennen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2008)

Hmm das ist ein Selbstläufer geworden.

Wenn ich artig warte bis ich an der Reihe bin, andere darauf dann aber keine Rücksicht nehmen lass ichs beim nächsten Mal auch sein.
Was regelmäßig und mit gutem Erfolg mache, ist Wartende der selben Fraktion einzuladen oder um ein Inv zu bitten.

Das man Questmobs und/oder  Questitems der generischen Fraktion vor der Nase wegklaut ist dagegen natürlich ein selbstverständliches Muss!!


----------



## Milivoje (19. November 2008)

Na ja, es gibt auch sehr positive Beispiele. Als ich in den Grizzliehügeln ein paar Wildtiere umnatzte, fragte mich ein Schurke, ob er die Kadaver kürschnern dürfe. Fand ich nett. Dafür bekam er dann auch nen Segen und ich habe alle brav ausgelootet.
Ganz schlimm finde ich es, wenn man irgendwo was looten muss und neben dem Objekt noch ein Mob steht. Und während man den dann fröhlich bekämpft, kommt eine Nase der eigenen Fraktion (beim Feind kann ich es ja irgendwie noch verstehen) und lootet das Teil. Ich bin Prot-Pala, ich brauch ein bisschen, bis der Mob down ist.^^ Pflegt die Tanks ein wenig!^^


----------



## Elemra (19. November 2008)

Es ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen, aber nicht nur bei Quests, sondern allgemein. Erstens werden mobs ver der nase weggeklaut und zweitens ist es gerade wohl so, dass jeder an sich selbst denkt. Das habe ich in meiner Gilde gesehen, vor WOTLK haben sie zusammen alles gemacht, waren hilfsbereit usw. Und jetzt auf einmal wollen alle schnell hoch hinaus. Da ist es kein wundern das so etwas passiert. Frag einfach die leute ob sie dich einladen, machen die bestimmt außer es ist ne andere Fraktion, dann heißts "Pech gehabt" und warten bis respawn da ist. Ansonsten würd ich raten einfach auch fies zu sein^^ und nicht weiter rumweinen.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das du Dich läscherlich machst ?
> Wenn Du einen gestunnt hast, ist dieser immer noch für andere frei.....
> 
> 
> Wieso war der GM dann so nett? Der andere hatte Post dann


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, sonst wäre der GM nich  drauf eingegangen


Hast Du von dem Gespräch noch Screenshots?

Ich glaube, wenn ein GM mich anschreiben würde, weil jemand mich wegen "Mobdiebstahl" gemeldet hat, dann würde ich erstmal herzlich lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Ich bin einer von den bösen Dudus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe, dass einige aus meiner Fraktion auf den Respawn warten, dann frage ich meist, ob wir fix ne Gruppe machen wollen und die Leute sind meistens sehr nett und zuvorkommend ... andererseits musste bislang immer ich diese Aufforderung machen und gestern habe ich direkt nach dem Respawn den Mob angehauen, ohne dass ich mich schuldig gefühlt habe. Zuvor habe ich auch gesehen, wie ein Orc den gleichen Mob einem Nachtelfenjäger weggeschnappt hatte und der (ohne Witz) ne halbe Minute neben ihm stand, regungslos, um das "Lol"-emote einzutippen ... ich maße mich mal jetzt an über seine Intelligenz herzuziehen aufgrund seiner Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
Tatsache ist, dass du natürlich in überfarmten Gebieten auf entsprechend viele Idioten triffst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Tzz^^ stimmt schon so, wie ich es schreib, aber mir ist es wurscht, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

wenn ich vornem boss stehe undm inv schreibe (2 allianzler stehen vor mir) kommt keine antwort bis sie den mob gelegt haben ... dann kommt : sry ned gesehn .... grrrr -.-

ja schon klar das die andern leute ned warten wollen bis ich fertig mit den mobs bin ...

aber wenn 2 mobs vornem q gegenstand stehn und ich die angreife (dann noch dazu über dem q gegenstand kämpfe) is dies doch klar das ich es für mich gemacht habe -.-


----------



## riggedi (19. November 2008)

Momentan beim Leveln in Nordend verhalte ich mich so, wie ich es sonst eigentlich nie tu:
Bei einem bestimmten Questmob lasse ich mich einladen, wenn da schon Spieler stehen oder ich lade aktiv selbst ein. Die meisten bedanken sich nach dem Kill des Mobs und ziehen von dannen, nachdem sie die Gruppe verlassen haben. Läuft prima so und ich habe keine Wartezeiten beim Respawn der Questmobs.

Was das Töten von Mobs angeht, die in größerer Anzahl "frei herumlaufen", so hast Du in der Tat kein Anrecht auf dieselbigen, da ja noch mehr Spieler darauf scharf sind diese zu farmen.

Riggedi


----------



## Huntaaa (19. November 2008)

Mir ist eher aufgefallen, dass es immer mehr Spieler gibt, welche im Allgemein-Chat die blödesten Antworten geben. "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach Fresse halten." Und wenn einem die Fragerei andere nervt, auch einfach die Backe halten - ich reg mich nicht über leichtsinnig gestellte Fragen auf (Questlog hilft oft), sondern ignoriere das und lass die Leute halt ne Frage stellen. Und so langsam wird meine Ignore-Liste immer voller... diese Dummheitsdiskussionen... *genervt*


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> wenn ich vornem boss stehe undm inv schreibe (2 allianzler stehen vor mir) kommt keine antwort bis sie den mob gelegt haben ... dann kommt : sry ned gesehn .... grrrr -.-
> 
> ja schon klar das die andern leute ned warten wollen bis ich fertig mit den mobs bin ...
> 
> aber wenn 2 mobs vornem q gegenstand stehn und ich die angreife (dann noch dazu über dem q gegenstand kämpfe) is dies doch klar das ich es für mich gemacht habe -.-



nicht aufregen,
Ich renn meist gleich bis zu den Mob den ich brauche durch^^
So kill ich nicht nur die Mobs die vor einem Boss stehen, sondern
diesen gleich mit. 

Und wenn ich dann noch sehe, das es ein DK ist, dann sammeln ich 
die Mobs gleich nocheinmal ein^^, EXP gibt eh jeder Mob.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Wenn Blizzard der Meinung wäre, der Mob sollte dem gehören der ihn gestunnt hat, dann hätten sie das in der Spielmechanik berücksichtigt.
> 
> ...


Absolut richtig. Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass der Schurke ihn nicht gestunnt hat, um sich an ihm vorbeizuschleichen? Außerdem macht es Spaß Mobs zu stunnen (hab nen 30er Schurken), das macht man natürlich meist um die Gegner einzeln zu bearbeiten, aber sicher kann man sich das als Außenstehender nicht sein. Erst gestern betritt direkt vor mir einer eine Mine, nusst den ersten Mob, aber schleicht sich weiter durch. Ich hau den Mob dann zusammen, wegen einer Quest, und beschwert hatte sich der Spieler auch nicht.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. November 2008)

Wer zuerst kommt hat eben den Mob, also einfach drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich nehm da keine Rücksicht, wenn welche von der eignen Fraktion rumstehen gibts nen inv bei Ally schau ich das ich vorher am Mob bin oder hau den Ally um bevor der Mob down ist.


----------



## SilverGER (19. November 2008)

Meine Erfahrung (Tirion) ist die, daß ich zu 95% `nen Invite bekomme,
allerspätestens, wenn ich danach frage. Zu 5% kam es vor, daß jemand
(der eigenen Fraktion) Mob oder Erz frech vor der Nase weggeklaut hat,
aber das war schon immer so, würde ich nicht auf WOTLK beziehen.


----------



## suppaRichie (19. November 2008)

Ist schon wahr, wenn es permanent vorkommt das ein Mitspieler einem die Qmobs klaut oder auch Gegenstände wie Erze oder Kräuter, kann man ihn melden und es gibt auch ne Reaktion von nem GM dazu. Nur wenn sich vile Leute an einem Spawnpunkt aufhalten wird es immer zu solchen Aktionen kommen.
Dabei wäre es sooooo einfach. Man macht ne Gruppe auf und so sind 5 Member zur gleichen Zeit mit ihrer Q vertig.
WoW ist ja auch keine Solospiel manchmal lohnt es sich wenn man mal was nicht alleine machen möchte.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. November 2008)

Es gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung, den Ninja-Invite.

Komme ich als "Neuer" zu ner wartenden Person, invite ich sie einfach mal. Wenn die Person in ner Gruppe ist frag ich kurz ob sie mich einlädt.

Kommen andere hinzu, invite ich die. Lehnen sie es ab, spamme ich einfach "Salve" (Hunter-AoE) auf den Spawnpunkt.


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Tzz^^ stimmt schon so, wie ich es schreib, aber mir ist es wurscht, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, ich habe nie bezweifelt, daß es sich so zugetragen hat wie Du schreibst.
Ich bezweifle nur, daß diejenigen die Du gemeldet hast, irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu befürchten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Das ist mir auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn meinen Frust war ich los dadurch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

Ich sag mal es kommt auch auf den Server drauf an!

Auf einem Server der gerammelt voll ist und regelmäßig "DAS BOOT IST VOLL!!" durch den Handelschannel trällert hat man halt das Problem, dass ALLE mal weiter kommen wollen! Du siehst mehr Spieler als Mobs und dementsprechend klaut sich jeder was er kriegen kann!

Natürlich kann man dort besser raiden, aber bei sowas fehlt dann halt der Zusammenhalt weil er nur noch in den Gilden stattfindet.

Wenn ich einen treffe der grad wo rumoxidiert und in mir den Anschein erweckt, er hat grad das selbe vor frag ich ihn und queste dann mit ihm zusammen!
Hat auch in Nordend bisher wunderbar funktioniert!

Bei Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion hast du nur die Chance schneller zu sein! Einer hat uns (ja wir haben grad zusammen gequestest nach dem er auch beim Questgeber rumstand und meinte er wollte den auch noch machen) auch mal den Mob geklaut. Passiert...... dafür revanchiert man sich halt....

Die größte Frechheit war als ich 2 Questsabgeben wollte, einen grad abgegeben kommt ein Menschenpala und meint er muß den Questgeber umhauen während ich nebendran stehe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das Ende vom Lied?? Ich mußte auf den respawn warten und er zur Leiche laufen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung, den Ninja-Invite.


Einstellungssache.
Bei mir gilt: Ohne Fragen keine Gruppe.
Ninja-invites lehne ich grudsätzlich ab - es sei denn ich bin bereits im Kampf mit einem named Mob, den der andere Spieler ebenfalls braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...



ist immer so in wow wird sich auch nie ändern, wow hat ego neu erfunden


----------



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

das is mir klar dass wenn ich in ner mob grp steh das ned alle mir gehören war ja schon immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie gesagt den anstand mit den q gegenstände muss einfach sein ... und ja das mit dem inv hab ich ja schon geschrieben bei den Q-Bössen... aber wenn sie auf meinen inv ned reagieren und mich selbst ned ma einladen und den mob dann weg klaun (obwohl grp ned voll is) find ich das ne schweinerei... 

wenn jetzt wirklich jeder so denken würde: die machen das dann mach ich das auch. Wird die Q-Zeit auf Nordend immer nerviger..


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Naja, die "schönen" Ereignisse sind zum Glück häufiger...helfen, etc.


----------



## Vibria (19. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung (Tirion) ist die, daß ich zu 95% `nen Invite bekomme,
> allerspätestens, wenn ich danach frage. Zu 5% kam es vor, daß jemand
> (der eigenen Fraktion) Mob oder Erz frech vor der Nase weggeklaut hat,
> aber das war schon immer so, würde ich nicht auf WOTLK beziehen.



Bin ebenfalls auf Tirion und kann das im Grunde bestätigen. 
Es gab natürlich diverse nervige Situationen, wo ne ganze Grp auf nen Mob wartet und irgendwer (meist noch von der eigenen Fraktion) dazwischenhüpft und ihn umnietet. Ich denk, wenn es die eigene Fraktion ist und es sich um einen Mob handelt, den zu diesem Zeitpunkt einige killen müssen, ist etwas Kommunikation nicht zu viel verlangt.
Sogar die meisten Hordis stellen sich hinten an und warten brav, bis man den Mob gekillt hat. Über solches Verhalten freut man sich einfach, auch, wenn man im Grunde keinen "Anspruch" auf den Mob erheben kann.


----------



## kekei (19. November 2008)

Deshalb gibt es ja nun WAR, die Community ist an Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand nicht zu übertreffen.
Dieses Spiel ist unglaublich, es übertrifft alles Positive in anderen Spielen in allem, es...
Ist ja gut, ich bin ja schon wieder im WAR-Forum....


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen...Ich hab ne Schurkin und mach gern die Kombi stunnen, Taschenklau und Angriff...zum letzteren komm ich garnicht mehr, weil die mobs geklaut werden....echt nervig!
> 
> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....


Hab ich auch, wenn ein Spieler deiner Fraktion dir zuschaut, wie du den Mob freimachst, keine Hand rührt und dann schnell den Mob anschlägt ist das doch Mobstealing. Der GM dazu:
ist mir heute morgen auch so ähnlich passiert, da kann man nichts machen, das wurde noch nie geahndet.
Benutze deine ignore Liste.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die größte Frechheit war als ich 2 Questsabgeben wollte, einen grad abgegeben kommt ein Menschenpala und meint er muß den Questgeber umhauen während ich nebendran stehe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist mir noch ärger passiert, ich mach die Kalu`ak Dailie, bei der man erst Fische besorgen muss um dann nen Riffbullen damit über den Fjord zu locken. Ein DK schaut vom Ufer der Riffkühe zu und haut dann die Riffkühe um. Da ist bei mir ne Ader geplatzt sag ich euch. Den Typ hab ich bis fast zum Dorf der Kalu`ak gejagt und bin dann zurück. Er hat schön gereggt in der Zeit und kommt dann, um mich mitten in der Dailie umzuklatschen. Der durfte dann auch laufen. Erfolg erreicht: Klasse& Stil.


----------



## Anduris (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen...Ich hab ne Schurkin und mach gern die Kombi stunnen, Taschenklau und Angriff...zum letzteren komm ich garnicht mehr, weil die mobs geklaut werden....echt nervig!
> 
> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....


Es ist doch nicht verboten, dass die Leute dir deine Mobs klauen, nur weil du sie gestunt hast. Wenn es verboten wäre, dann hätte es Blizzard so gemacht, dass andere Spieler dir nicht deine Mobs klauen können, sobald du irgendeinen Spell deiner Klasse usen tust. Du kannst auch lvl 10er ganken, wenn du lvl 80 bist oder rum laufen und alle Allys anspucken, das ist zwar mehr als assi, aber was solls, möglich ist es und verboten auf keinen Fall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einstellungssache.
> Bei mir gilt: Ohne Fragen keine Gruppe.
> Ninja-invites lehne ich grudsätzlich ab - es sei denn ich bin bereits im Kampf mit einem named Mob, den der andere Spieler ebenfalls braucht.
> 
> ...



Ich lad ja auch nur ein wenns um nen Named-Mob geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns um ne Quest a la "Töte 5 bockige Kamele" geht, kann ich die auch alleine töten. Bin eh schneller als der *g*


----------



## HackZu (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand auf den Spawn eines Named-Mobs für eine Q wartet oder wenn er während dem Kampf hinzukommt, dann lade ich ihn einfach ein. Aber diese einfachen Questmobs töte ich lieber selbst, die Exp will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja nun WAR, die Community ist an Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand nicht zu übertreffen.
> Dieses Spiel ist unglaublich, es übertrifft alles Positive in anderen Spielen in allem, es...
> Ist ja gut, ich bin ja schon wieder im WAR-Forum....



Du hättest deinen Beitrag als ironisch kennzeichnen sollen man könnte das sonst missverstehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

Die WAR Community ist keinen Deut besser. Jedoch hilft das Gruppensystem ein bisschen nach.
Und nun wieder b2t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (19. November 2008)

Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mir das Addon erst in ca. 2 Wochen installieren ....


----------



## Sarcz (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> oder du stehst vornem Q-Boss er respawnt und sone blöde Person mit Schleichen ( egal ob dudu oder schurke... -.-) klaut den mob... genau das selbe mit den palas die weihe haben oder natürlich auch mit andern chars die NONSTOP flächendmg reinhaun...


Ich gehöre zu den blöden Personen, zwar bin ich warlock, aber die Felguard auf agressiv macht so gut wie immer den Firsthit.
Ja, ich nehme dabei keine Rücksicht auf umstehende Spieler. Werde ich gefragt oder gibt es einen Ninjainvite nehme ich den an. Solange sich jedoch niemand "meldet" gehe ich davon aus, das die "AGB" stillschweigend akzeptiert wurden.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. November 2008)

hmm auf seiten der horde bekomme ich einladungen und ninjainvite auch öfter mal gerne.
habe dort noch keine ablehnung bekommen...
habe aber oft gesehen das dort 3 allianzer rumstehen und sich gegenseitig die mobs klauen..

habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht das horde in dem bereich freundlicher ist?
beim kisten looten sind aber beide seiten geier ^^

das gleich zählt für bergbau. hordler helfen einem teilweise beim töten der mobs die beim erz rumstehen und allianzer bauen in der zeit das erz ab. naja jetzt mache ich es auch. sehe ein erz warte bis sich der allianzer mit dem mob anlegt und bau das erz in der zeit ab. wie du mir so ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2008)

Also ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, wenns heisst auf Respawn warten da muss halt jeder sehen wo er bleibt, wir haben immer alles invited was ging -> umgeklatscht -> wieder rausgeworfen - waren die nicht hilfsbereit oder warns halt Hordler (ja, ich Ally ;>) dann war man halt schneller.
Was ich nicht leiden kann ist wenn sich Leute auf Matalladern bzw. Vorkommen stürzen wenn da schon einer dran hängt oder gar dabei ist dieses frei zu kämpfen, ich mach das nicht aber man kanns sehr oft beobachten und das find ich schrecklich.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. November 2008)

Ich finde es sollte möglich gemacht werden das man auch Spieler der eigenen Fraktion umhauen kann dann muss ich meine Mobs mit keinem mehr teilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rubinea (19. November 2008)

nun ja. ich muß sagen das mit dem mob geklaue stört mich eigenlich weniger da die mobs ja atm auch schnell respawnen. 

was ich eher so anmerken muß was mich aufregt: das allgemeine verhalten im 1er/2er channel. da hat jemand ne stinknormale frage. und direkt wird er zugeflamed: " du noob " , "lies halt" , "mensch hast kein questhelper?"
wenn man keine lust hat zu antworten was bei der vielzahl von fragen manchmal ja verständlich ist. mensch dann hält man doch einfach den schnabel.

wenn es dann noch dazu passiert, das die beste gilde auf unserem server nen gildenerfolg feiert, was weiß ich als erster naxx clear oder weiß der kuckuck. dann gehts erst richtig los. es wird aufs übelste geflamed, geschimpft und trallala. das geht meinst ne halbe stunde so und die schaukeln sich so richtig hoch. lustigste an der sache: die die warscheinlich seid release von lk mindestens genausoviel gezockt haben wie die leute aus der besten gilde des servers, aber es bis heute nicht geschafft haben über lvl 72 rauszukommen, flamen am lautesten mit beschimpfungen von wegen obersuchtigs, hartz vier empfänger etc. - und die art und weise und was da so geschrieben wird das läßt doch arge rückschlüsse auf den iq vieler leute zu...

ich stör mich meist nich weiter dran, zum glück kann man den chat ja ausblenden. aber ich sags mal so: im echten leben sag ich immer: ein lachen und freundlichkeit kostet nichts und macht einem selber bessere laune am tag. und genauso halte ich es in wow. ich würds schön finden wenn einige dazu lernen würden und sich diesen satz mal zu herzen nehmen würden.


----------



## toryz (19. November 2008)

Seit meinem ersten Tag auf Nordend...(Freitag) habe ich einige sterben lassen, einfach aus dem Grund das ich dafür kein Verständnis hab wenn mir jemand aus lauter Gier die ganzen Mobs wegnimmt und gleich 10 mit einmal auf sich zieht und dann noch so frech ist und "Heal mich" schreit.

Wäre ja nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man sieht das sich dort mehrere um die Mobs streiten einfach eine Gruppe aufzumachen, nö da kommt man lieber daher gedüst und zieht gleich 10 mobs auf sich...

Dürften mittlerweile ca 15 sein bei denen ich mich einfach daneben gesetzt hab und das sterben beobachtet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:



> was ich eher so anmerken muß was mich aufregt: das allgemeine verhalten im 1er/2er channel. da hat jemand ne stinknormale frage. und direkt wird er zugeflamed: " du noob " , "lies halt" , "mensch hast kein questhelper?"
> wenn man keine lust hat zu antworten was bei der vielzahl von fragen manchmal ja verständlich ist. mensch dann hält man doch einfach den schnabel.




Also nach der 10 Frage wo es zu den Katakomben geht zweifel ich schon an der Lesefähigkeit einiger Spieler....Noch genauer als in der Q-Beschreibung kann man es nicht verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (19. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Die WAR Community ist keinen Deut besser. Jedoch hilft das Gruppensystem ein bisschen nach.
> Und nun wieder b2t
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich könnte jetzt auch Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WAR ist noch zu neu und auch da wird sich bald der Umgangston ändern und auch die Freundlichkeit.


----------



## Metadron72 (19. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung (Tirion) ist die, daß ich zu 95% `nen Invite bekomme,
> allerspätestens, wenn ich danach frage. Zu 5% kam es vor, daß jemand
> (der eigenen Fraktion) Mob oder Erz frech vor der Nase weggeklaut hat,
> aber das war schon immer so, würde ich nicht auf WOTLK beziehen.



bei mir ist es genauso ...mit den 5% komm ich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach nach invite fragen und wenn er schon in grp ist nach grp fragen


----------



## tortip (19. November 2008)

ja, es ist z.zt. sehr voll in nordend bzw. den dortigen startgebieten. wenn man auf so einen respawn wartet und andere leute auch, dann frage ich immer freundlich nach einer gruppe. ist es ein ally oder einer der nicht reagiert, hab ich eben pech gehabt - mach ich fix ne andere quest oder muss weiter warten, wenn ich den mob nicht vor ihm bekomme. dank carbonite kann man ja fix ne andere q auswählen.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was ich nicht leiden kann ist wenn sich Leute auf Matalladern bzw. Vorkommen stürzen wenn da schon einer dran hängt oder gar dabei ist dieses frei zu kämpfen, ich mach das nicht aber man kanns sehr oft beobachten und das find ich schrecklich.



Finde ich auch übel. Stehe auf dem Vorkommen und kloppe den Mob da kommt so ein stinkender Typ und bauts unter mir ab. Echt widerlich. Da gehts nicht um 2 Kobalterze da gehts darum, dass ihr alle, die ihr sowas macht, soziale Krüppel seid!


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ist immer so in wow wird sich auch nie ändern, wow hat ego neu erfunden






kekei schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja nun WAR, die Community ist an Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand nicht zu übertreffen.
> Dieses Spiel ist unglaublich, es übertrifft alles Positive in anderen Spielen in allem, es...
> Ist ja gut, ich bin ja schon wieder im WAR-Forum....


@Tazmal: Es ist eben NICHT immer so, wie du unschwer aus den meisten Beiträgen hier schliessen kannst. Naja, dein eigens erstelltes Achievement kommt ja nicht von ungefähr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@kekei: Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber ich habe Leute wie dich satt, auch wenn dein Post bestimmt nicht 100%ig ernst gemeint war, aber der verbale Tiefschlag gegen die WoW-Community ist nicht zu überlesen. Es wird Zeiten geben, wo sich auch die WAR-Community anfängt daneben zu benehmen durch zunehmende Kundschaft, denn ... obwohl, wenn ich recht überlege, gehen WAR ja jetzt schon wieder die Abos flöten ... naja, dann musst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen, ihr werdet auf Immer und Ewig "unter euch" bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (19. November 2008)

das ist überall im internet wo deutsche sind so ....

nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> das ist überall im internet wo deutsche sind so ....
> 
> nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^


jopp.


----------



## scheiwalker (19. November 2008)

ich bin son arschloch, 
bei der quest in nordend wo du so artefakte in nem graben sammeln musst
da hab ichs probiert, anderen das zu lassen für was sie offensichtlich grad kämpfen
aber nach einer stunde wurds echt langweilig...
es geht nich anders, sry


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> das ist überall im internet wo deutsche sind so ....
> 
> nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^



Erstes MMO was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liegt nicht direkt an den deutschen, das ist immer so bei Einsprachigen spiel-Communitys. Die Community wäre deutlich besser wenn die Server mehrsprachig wären, sprich alle sich auf die Weltsprache einigen und nur gelegentlich Deutsch/Französisch usw. gesprochen wird - das hätte ne deutlich gesündere Community und Economy zur Folge.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht das horde in dem bereich freundlicher ist?
> beim kisten looten sind aber beide seiten geier ^^


Wie kannst du es wagen??? WIR, die Allianz, sind die Guten, die ihren Mitstreitern aufopferungsvoll zur Seite stehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne mal im ernst, das ist vielleicht dein Eindruck den du mir machen konntest, aber es gibt auf beiden Seiten Idioten ... zum Glück, sonst wäre es das ein oder andere Mal sehr langweilig beim Questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (19. November 2008)

musste auch zu tricks greifen, um nicht leer auszugehen: mit dudu-wirbelsturm, mit hexer-pat tanken lassen und dann konnte man auch mal etwas vom boden pflücken. vor allem ally untereinander regt mich auf -  anstatt ne gruppe aufzumachen oder denen, die zuerst da waren den mob überlassen - neee stehen alle da mit dauerflächenzauber und warten bis der mob respawnt.


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

Ich spiel auf Azshara, da läufts genauso...bekomme iwie sehr oft von meiner besseren hälfte zu hören das ich zu nett bin. Ist auch so...wenn jemand die Mobs um einen Questgegenstand wegkloppt, warte ich bis er es benutzt hat und es respawned...meist bin ich dann die dumme die den respawn abbekommt und die versteckte meute rennt dann durch...gestern ebenso, heulender fjord bei dem...äääh, iwas mit Tor^^da rennen Zwerge rum und man muss schrifttafeln sammeln...rennt auch nen undead rum und freut sich nen zweites loch in den anus....weil ich als holy mir einen abkrepel^^und dann dumm dastehe...generell wird man von allem und jedem dumm angemacht! das kotzt tierisch an. nur egos oder beleidigende ars******... Ich renn auch ständig rum und lade alle leute ein die das quest ggf auch haben könnten, die die annehmen, sagen meist danach netmal danke oder bye sondern verpieseln sich einfach...unfreundlichkeit an jeder stelle...und so soll man gildenmember finden^^ da freut man sich nen keks wenn mal jemand hallo in den grp chat schreibt^^ oder man vllt tatsächlich ein memberchen findet=)

Nettiquette braucht das spiel=)


----------



## minuba (19. November 2008)

@TE

Genau aus diesem Grund spiele ich erstmal meinen Todesritter, in der Hoffnung das sich die Lage dann ein wenig entspannt hat.

MfG


----------



## Shaniya (19. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das ich seit WotLK eher überrascht bin - und jeden Tag immer wieder auf freundliche Mitspieler treffe, die sofort ne Gruppe machen wenn man auf einen einzelnen Mob wartet, sogar während dem Kmap noch eine Einladung bekommt und teilweise sich die Leute sogar "anstellen" bis sie dran sind! (bei den Harpunen z.B.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das sogar Fraktionsübergreifend - seltener aber es kommt vor!

Ich empfinde alles nicht so egoistisch wie die Wochen vorher (auf der Insel z.B.) und hab meine FL schon um ein paar Namen erweitert!


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> das ist überall im internet wo deutsche sind so ....
> 
> nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^


Hach jaaa, ist im Grunde eine rassistische Äußerung, nicht wahr?

Ok, wenn dort stünde: 
"das ist überall im Internet wo Türken sind so

nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^"

Dann würde es eher ins Auge stechen.
Ist aber im Grunde das gleiche - egal welche Nationalität man einträgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> das ist überall im internet wo deutsche sind so ....
> 
> nicht nur in wow das liegt daran das die jugend assozial ist und denkt hinter einen bildschirm findet man die nicht ^^


Das in einem deutschen Forum zu posten ist sehr mutig ... aber auch sehr dumm. Du pauschalisierst auf ganzer Linie und denunzierst nicht nur die gesamte Jugend, sondern auch alle Deutschen, die ihr Internet nutzen ...

P.S. Bin Pole  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOSCASOYA (19. November 2008)

Wisst ihr leute... ich hab einen Holy Priest, bin generell etwas langsamer im Leveln.... Ihr könnt gar nicht glauben wie schöööööön ich es dann finde, so nem fetten Draenei ... Nem pösen ork ... etc einfach mal mein Makro zu spammen, weil ich das Mob weggeklaut hab. Wenn man weiss wie, man das schafft, biste schneller als die Palaweihe, schneller als so en Schamytotem. Stellt euch vor, ihr levelt gechillt, seht  8 leute um den Respawn stehn, du kommst einfach mal dazu, klaust des mob... die anderen helfen sogar noch dabei... Dann geht man einfach mit einem Danke leute
weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wer weiss, wie man das schafft(ich werds nich verraten) .. einfach mal an mich denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vll seids auf Amossar und habs selbst einmal miterlebt ;P

Tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schönen tag noch ;P


----------



## Maine- (19. November 2008)

seh ich allys bitte ich sie mich einzuladen oder lade sie ein ...

seh ich horde mach ich feuerregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Locaseraphin schrieb:


> Nettiquette braucht das spiel=)




Schöner Ansatz. Leider gehts eher andersrum: die Leute, die nett sind, werden auch so fies, weil sie was abbekommen wollen und sich selber dumm vorkommen beim Anblick der Egos.


----------



## Gilriad (19. November 2008)

Das nervt tierisch!!!

Ich kanns ja nie lassen und schreib die Leute auch direkt an was das soll. Kommen dann Ausreden wie: Zwerge haben hinten keine Augen / Ach tut mir leid das ich schneller bin als du / Ich will den Rekord o. Titel haben im schnellsten bla bla blök....  
Kurz gesagt meine Ignoliste platzt, mein Kragen auch.

Oder... es stehen ca 4 Leute an für einen Mob... ausser mir kommt keiner auf die Idee ne Gruppe zu bilden für die Erleichterung der Sache... 

In meinen Augen sind das einfach total unterbelichtete dumme Egoisten.


----------



## mattes46 (19. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wirds immer geben und Netiquette ingame wirst du vergeblich suchen. Seltenst finden sich hilfsbereite und vernünftige Spieler.
> Der Egofucker-Gedanke ist einfach zu weit verbreitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch genauso wie mit allem im Spiel.Ob es um Gold geht oder um Verzauberungen oder sonstwas. Ich stelle immer wieder fest das es manchen Leuten(Spielern) total entgleitet ob sie sich in der realität oder im Spiel befinden. Ich bin der Meinung das man ruhig mal fünfe gerade sein lassen sollte und auch mal etwas ohne eigennutzt tun sollte. Wenn mich als 70er Jäger und Schmiedemeister ein kleinerer Char anspricht und nach Hilfe fragt dann ist es doch kein Beinbruch wenn ich mal ne Rüsi oder Waffe umsonst herstelle.

Gruß Mattes46


----------



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

Hab meinen Hunter auf die Seite gelegt und hab meinen Dudu zum Main ernannt ( Feral Dudu) Da hab ich ned immer Bock aus der gestalt zu gehn nur um wirbelsturm oder sonst was zu machen ... ich find wenn ich die 1. bin die vor dem q-mob steht und dann noch 2-3 allis dazukommen ich INV schreibe (werde ja eh nie beachtet-.-) und die mir dann den mob klaun  sind das einfach asis...

WIE DU MIR SO ICH DIR genau das mach ich ned ... mich regt sowas selbst auf dann werd ich es doch ned noch anderen leuten antun.. 

Finde einfach das Wort RüCKSICHT wird in WoW von Monat zu Monat immer mehr vergessen ... 

ja diese komments im /1 /2 nerven aber wie oben schon gesagt wurde... wenn ihr keine richtige antwort geben wollt dann gebt erst recht gar kein Feedback zu der frage... ^^


----------



## Hinterhältiger (19. November 2008)

wow früher : kollegschaftlich^^, freundlich,spass am spiel (mehr als heute),hilfsbereite leute.
heute : epic-geil,erfolgsüchtig^^,oft unfreundlich und abweisend...



naja..es werden auch immer mehr spieler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ucko (19. November 2008)

joha

das ist halt so wurde mir von einem GM geagt, alls ich mich drüber aufregte, das mann mir den loot klaut.

lol aber was sie dabei vergessen ist das sie das nicht nur dulden sonder fördern, hier frage ich mich, wieviel sie bezahlt haben, das spiel für 12 järige frei zu bekommen. denn wen ich jemanden etwas wech nehme ist das doch DIEBSTAHL!!!!
dazu ermunterte mir der GM ist halt allgemeiner loot, war seine antwort!!!
ucko

die GM kannste vergessen, was bei uns auf den server abgeht, mopping ganz offiziell und vieles mehr!!!

ps jeder sollte plündermeister machen und mit dem loot abhauen, mir schon 3-4 mal passiert, GM macht nix antwort lass dich nicht drauf ein, lol klauen wird leider bei wow ganz groß geschrieben, ärgerlich


----------



## Thrainan (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...



Also es ist gemsischt bei uns. Häufig wird man ninjainvetet, macht den mob und löst sich wieder auf. 
Viele trauen sich auch nicht und hauen sich um den mob, statt einfach selber mal wie blöde zu inviten. macht man es dann selber, freuen sich die meisten bei mir sogar. 
Also einfach nicht zu schüchtern, dann ists halb so wild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

DOSCASOYA schrieb:


> Wenn wer weiss, wie man das schafft(ich werds nich verraten) ..


Uhuhuhu, ein Geheimnis. Da werden wir ja nie dahinter kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab da gestern auch was tolles entdckt, aber ich verrate auch nicht was. Ätsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (19. November 2008)

ja... das ist wow... da erinner ich mich gerne 10 jahre zurück zu meinem ersten mmorpg... da standen wir brav in einer schlange (!!!) und nur der, der an der schlange ganz vorne war, hat den quest mob/mini boss bekommen...


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Uhuhuhu, ein Geheimnis. Da werden wir ja nie dahinter kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/tar mob
/cast sturmangriff


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

DOSCASOYA schrieb:


> Wisst ihr leute... ich hab einen Holy Priest, bin generell etwas langsamer im Leveln.... Ihr könnt gar nicht glauben wie schöööööön ich es dann finde, so nem fetten Draenei ... Nem pösen ork ... etc einfach mal mein Makro zu spammen, weil ich das Mob weggeklaut hab. Wenn man weiss wie, man das schafft, biste schneller als die Palaweihe, schneller als so en Schamytotem. Stellt euch vor, ihr levelt gechillt, seht  8 leute um den Respawn stehn, du kommst einfach mal dazu, klaust des mob... die anderen helfen sogar noch dabei... Dann geht man einfach mit einem Danke leute
> weg
> 
> 
> ...


Da du das offensichtlich auch fraktionsübergreifend machst, ist das wieder fehlende Nettiquette im Spiel. Ich spiele übrigens auch auf Ambossar und werd jetzt mal Ausschau halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub mir, wenn ich ich erwische ....


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

ucko schrieb:


> die GM kannste vergessen, was bei uns auf den server abgeht, mopping ganz offiziell und vieles mehr!!!


Auch Rechtschreib-Flames?
Und um GM brauchst dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen, ist eh bald Pleite.
scnr


----------



## Secretstar (19. November 2008)

Kein Mob gehört einem selbst, aber ja, es gehört zum Anstand, dann auch lieber andere den Mob zu lassen. Die beste Möglichkeit immernoch, lad die Person ein, man haut den Mob zusammen und dann verlässt man die Gruppe wieder. Ist das Beste und gibt keinen Stress.


----------



## scheiwalker (19. November 2008)

rubinea schrieb:


> was ich eher so anmerken muß was mich aufregt: das allgemeine verhalten im 1er/2er channel. da hat jemand ne stinknormale frage. und direkt wird er zugeflamed: " du noob " , "lies halt" , "mensch hast kein questhelper?"



jep, gestern fragt n schurke wo der flugpunkt bei den boreanischen thrunda is
nja, ich war noch nie dort grad fertig mit fjord...
will trozdem helfen und mach ihn auf das suchen ding aufmerksam, bei der minimap
wo man  flugmeister, lehrer etc. aufspüren kann.
aber irgendwie wollt er glaub ich die nächste stadt wissen oder so
auf jedem fall war er ziehmlich unhöflich, und ich werde mich hüten leuten zu helfen...
also da wunderts mich nich das alle so unhöflich sind
wenn jedem das wie mir n paar mal passiert, hab ich auch keine lust mehr nett zu sein


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Hinterhältiger schrieb:


> wow früher : kollegschaftlich^^, freundlich,spass am spiel (mehr als heute),hilfsbereite leute.
> heute : epic-geil,erfolgsüchtig^^,oft unfreundlich und abweisend...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du kategorisierst das jetzt in den Bereich "hilfsbereit":

Es heisst "kollegial"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte hans mich jetzt nicht dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Auch Rechtschreib-Flames?
> Und um GM brauchst dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen, ist eh bald Pleite.
> scnr




Seht mal WoW wie einen Spiegel der realen Gesellschaft. Das gleiche Problem haben wir doch real auch und es wird auch nicht besser. Ändern können wir nichts also auf sich schaun und durch und wenn möglich ein paar bekannte mitnehmen oder inven und der Rest muss Dir egal sein. Wie in echt halt auch. Werte gibts schon lange keine mehr, die sind mit Würde, Anstand und Freundlichkeit schon lange ausgewandert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (19. November 2008)

Schlimm find ich es erst,wenn die Leute in der selben Fraktion sind...da meint man es gäbe den Befehl /in [NAme] nicht...


----------



## Petu (19. November 2008)

Zum Thema: Passiert mir oft mit Erzen und anderen sammelbaren Dingen. Man klopft sich durch die Mobs und während man den letzten Mob umhaut, um danach beispielsweise die Saronitader abzubauen, kommt irgendjemand angeflogen, -geritten und baut fröhlich das Erz ab. 

Dafür gibt es nur eine Bezeichnung: ASOZIAL. ( vgl. Asozialität )

Aber was soll man erwarten? Ich behaupte, das es auch im RL die Leute sind, die sich nicht im geringsten darum kümmern, was um sie herum passiert. AUCH wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, kann man doch erwarten, das ein klein wenig Anstand herrscht.


----------



## Megamage (19. November 2008)

Bei manchen Mobs muss man das machen...
Ich als Jäger lege da immer eine Falle, das klappt Super.


----------



## Brutos (19. November 2008)

hatter erst gestern wieder sonen Fall in de Wäldern von Terrorka wo ich gerade meinen DK lvle. Hab die Quest gemacht wo man die Kinder befreien muss, kämpf mich bis oben auf die Bäume vor, grad alles down was da rumkroch.. kommt son toller hengst und macht vor meiner Nase den Käfig mit den Kindern leer.. einfach nur Arm sowas,,, und dann auch noch jemand aus der selben fraktion.. (Beides Alli) rechtfertigt sich dann auch noch damit, dass das bei Ihm ja auch immer alle machen....


----------



## Xeyji (19. November 2008)

Ich bin ja einer der bösen Schurken die im Stealth beim Respawn warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So böse aber auch wieder nicht, ich frag dann immer gleich: Machst du XY? Wenn keine Antwort kommt seh ich das als nein und klatsch den Mob um, wenn es ja heißt lad ich den halt gleich ein.
Wir haben so auch schonmal eine 2er  grp zu 5 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und vor ein DK dran den wir auch gefragt hatten....keine Antwort, er klaut den Mob......und stirbt xP
Danach hat er erstmal von 4 Leuten /lol bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Ernst: 2 Klicks für schnelleres Questen sind doch ok? Wie kommt man dann drauf Mobs zu klauen...
Vorallem bei Mobtötungsqs  lade ich sofort alles ein was dran ist, nach kurzer Nachfrage. So gehen die Quests auch doppelt so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xhapan (19. November 2008)

Anstand ? Weil leute Anstandsregeln befolgen wenn sie komplett anonym sind. das hab ich ne zeitlange auch gemacht, gewartet bis ich an der reihe bin, aber, dann passierts dir doch das dir wer das Viech klaut. 

Kleiner Tipp, wenn Alli in der nähe einfach Gruppe und zusammen machen
Wenn Hordler dir das Viech wegklaut, warten bis das Viech fast tot ist und dann nukest du den hordler, ergo, kriegst das Viech und der wird das nicht nocheinmal bei dir machen.

Blizzard kann halt nicht wirklich was dagegen tun, Respawn rate erhöhen, ist ziemlich sinnlos weil wenn die Gebiete nicht mehr so überfarmt sind rennen dir die Mobs im Sekundentakt die Bude ein und Instanzieren find ich noch schlimmer. (Hab ich schon bei Aoc absolut gehasst)


Mfg Xhapan


----------



## nanonull (19. November 2008)

sorry aber ich weis nicht was dein problem ist .
wenn ich auf einen q-mob warte und da stehen noch andre rum dann inv ich die eben schnell in meine grp und wir klopfen den und dann is jeder glücklich.


----------



## x.Ne0n (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^



HI!



Deathtroll schrieb:


> Muss da ma was loswerden



Dann mal raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Deathtroll schrieb:


> Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...



Ohja das kenn ich. Letztens in der Tundra diesen Kapitän bei dem Nebel machen wollen.
Ihr wisst ja sicher, wie lange das dauern kann bis alle Matrosen von Bord gesprungen sind.
Boss hüpft vom Boot, Magier Feuerschlag, bäm, alles umsonst...
Nachdem ich ihn angewhispert habe, was das soll, kam rotzfrech die antwort:
Tja so ist das Leben.
Naja Igno und Gildenmeister angeflüstert (kannte ich noch von früher), der hat sich dann um den Rest gekümmert.




Deathtroll schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Passiert das euch auch ?


Leider zu oft.



Deathtroll schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr sogar diejenigen die die mobs klaun (-.-) ?



Seit mir das öffters passiert, ja!
Jedoch lade ich noch alle Hordler ein, die um den Spawnpunkt sind.


----------



## Deadwool (19. November 2008)

Die meisten warten nur darauf einen spawnenden Boss 20 anderen Weichbechern die ebenfalls warten, wegzuschnappen. Und natürlich ärgern sie sich grün und blau wenn ihnen ein anderer zuvorkommt. Schliesslich hat man den Mob ja als ersten gesehen ... 
Dabei ist es so einfach: Gruppe machen, Boss zusammen killen, "danke und baba" schreiben, Gruppe verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaseraphin (19. November 2008)

*rechtgeb*
ich begeb mich auch net auf das niveau runter....da fahr ich lieber meine immer nett und freundlich tour....ist schliesslich mein ruf und gewissen, warum selber zum arsch machen wenn ich es net nötig hab. Ich zeige damit das ich Zeit habe, warten kann und definitiv mehr anstand habe. 
Das anwhispern hab ich aufgegeben. Ich schreibs in den normalen chat...meist sowas wie..."ach du musst es ja nötig haben" oder dergleichen...

Nur warum? Warum kann man nicht freundlich sein, ein ego spiel ist wow ja nun wirklich nicht, man ist früher oder später immer auf hilfe anderer angewiesen. Warum muss ich mir einen schlechten namen machen???gibt es wirklich menschen die es toll finden arschloch zu sein? Wenn ja, ich will nicht begreifen warum Oo

Wenn mich jemand hintergeht. Mache ich nicht das gleiche mit ihm, das wie du mir so ich dir, ist hirnrissig...

Aber zum Glück weiss ich das ich nicht die einzige naiv freundliche person bin -.-
gibt rückgrad^^

Bleibt einfach Nett....versucht gelassen zu bleiben und beleidigt dann nicht, da kann euch ganz  schnell ein strick draus gedreht werden=)

Steht zu eurem Wort und lasst Taten Taten sein....wir werdens schon schaffen so manchen unhold zu bekehren XDXD und nein, ich bin kein RPler^^


----------



## tütty (19. November 2008)

also ich treffe immernoch sehr häufig nette mitspieler , die mich oder ich sie in gruppe laden um questbosse zu legen . bei massenmordqueste töte ich die mobs ehr lieber alleine wegen der ep und dem was so dropt ,aber wer mich nett anwispert hat bei mir immer die möglichkeit mobs mitzuhaun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die egos , *kick bann ignore*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
tütty


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Seht mal WoW wie einen Spiegel der realen Gesellschaft. Das gleiche Problem haben wir doch real auch und es wird auch nicht besser. Ändern können wir nichts also auf sich schaun und durch und wenn möglich ein paar bekannte mitnehmen oder inven und der Rest muss Dir egal sein. Wie in echt halt auch. Werte gibts schon lange keine mehr, die sind mit Würde, Anstand und Freundlichkeit schon lange ausgewandert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Verhalten der Community wäre Grund Nummer 1 für mich, mit dem Spiel aufzuhören. /ironie Sag jetzt nicht, wenn ich nach Jahren mal wieder Sonnenlicht sehe, erwartet mich draussen dasselbe? /end ironie
Aber ist echt so, ich freu mich aufs Spielen und treff nur solche, manchmal würde ich gern wow offline spielen wollen.
Hab nicht umsonst Blizz` Regeln für RP Server in die Signatur aufgenommen, ein hervorragendes Beispiel völliger Ignoranz und teilweise absichtlichem Fehlverhaltens. Da fragt doch ein 71er Krieger im /1: was isn RP eigentlich?
Dabei gibt es von fast 90 deutschen Servern nur 6 RP pvp Server.


----------



## Nexilein (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern mit meinem Jäger einfach genau auf den Spawnpunkt gestellt. Mob spawned, haut mich, Pet geht drauf, Mob getagged. Und weil alle anderen ihn auch haben wollten, hat's nur so geknallt und er fiel direkt um.
> 
> Gemein? Hätte ich anderen den Vortritt lassen sollen? Ich finde nicht.



Wenn ich an einen Spawnpunkt komme an dem schon eine Grp wartet, dann lasse ich mich von Hordlern entweder einladen, oder laße Allys den Vortritt.
Wenn aber wie neulich nur 2 Allys auf den Respawn warten als ich dazugekommen bin, einer den Mob dann umhaut und der andere weiter wartet, weil sie zu blöd waren eine Gruppe aufzumachen, dann hat der zweite Ally eben Pech gehabt.

Es gibt aber auch definitiv Stellen die so überlaufen sind, daß man nur mit Egoismus weiter kommt.

Ansonsten nutze ich in letzter Zeit recht häufig /spit falls es ein Ally mal zu eilig hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Ich finde anstandsregeln gehören für siche selbst einfach zum spiel... man geht ja auch nicht in n einkaufszentrum und klaut dann den vollen einkaufswagen ner anderen person weg...


Im Prinzip haste ja Recht, aber auf Anstand vieler Zocker würde ich bei WoW nicht hoffen, den findest Du nur noch bei den wenigsten... vielleicht noch am ehersten bei den Pre-BC-Veteranen, die das durchaus noch aus WoW-Startzeiten kennen könnten.
Dazu kommt halt die Tatsache, daß alle Gebiete von Nordend zur Zeit überlaufen und überquestet sind was das Spielen für einige "anständige" User schwer macht. Also kannste Dich entweder nur dran gewöhnen und da mitmachen oder Du machst es wie ich und meidest Nordend noch für eine gewisse Zeit bis der erste Ansturm vorüber ist.


----------



## Vatenkeist (19. November 2008)

ich habe beides erlebt - mob klau oder flotter invite.

am besten war dann der hordler der mich anschrieb was er machen müsse - er hatte mir zuvor alle mobs getaggt - ich habs ihm dann nett erklärt und evtl wird er sich ja anders verhalten in zukunft ^^

wenn ich sehe das jemand wartet und auch hordler ist- invite ich.

holy nova hat sich schon als sehr nützlich erwiesen um q mobs zu taggen ^^

wenn ich kämpfe und mir klaut ein HORDLER die blume vor der nase weg dann /s ARSCHLOCH tipp 

allies muss man sachen klauen und auch klauen lassen das ist nunmal so.


----------



## Duplexhammer (19. November 2008)

> Ich hab mich gestern mit meinem Jäger einfach genau auf den Spawnpunkt gestellt. Mob spawned, haut mich, Pet geht drauf, Mob getagged


Taggen die petattacken den mob? Lange nicht mit meinem Jäger gespielt.

Aber zum Thema habe ich geteilte Erfahrungen. Viele Spieler sind sozial und lassen sich einladen oder laden einen in die Gruppe ein, wenn es die andere Fraktion ist wird es halt ein wett-taggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere Spieler sind wirklich "weniger sozial". Beispiel: Man steht mit 3 Leute aus denen man eine Gruppe gebildet hat vor den Questmob udn wartet auf respawn, flugs kommt ein weiterer Spieler herangeritten - just in time zum respawn - und taggt den mob. Gut, bei dem  "dmg... " als Gildennamen vielleicht nicht unerwartet...
Also immer schön laden und laden lassen, das reduziert die Spielzeit. Zumal die meisten Mobs ja nur getötet werden müssen und so auch ein invite gut klappt wenn er schon getaggt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !!!-Freya-!!! (19. November 2008)

Ist doch ok so....

@TE ... Zu deinem Beispiel--- Ich klaue nur die Einkaufswagen wo auch nen Euro drin ist... Chips hat man meisstens ja genug... Und ? Macht mich das zu nem schlechteren Menschen?


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

Brutos schrieb:


> hatter erst gestern wieder sonen Fall in de Wäldern von Terrorka wo ich gerade meinen DK lvle. Hab die Quest gemacht wo man die Kinder befreien muss, kämpf mich bis oben auf die Bäume vor, grad alles down was da rumkroch.. kommt son toller hengst und macht vor meiner Nase den Käfig mit den Kindern leer.. einfach nur Arm sowas,,, und dann auch noch jemand aus der selben fraktion.. (Beides Alli) rechtfertigt sich dann auch noch damit, dass das bei Ihm ja auch immer alle machen....


Stimmt. Keine besonders kluge Rechtfertigung.
Hätte ich das gemacht und hättest Du Dich dann beschwert, dann hätte ich wohl erwidert, daß Du mir all die Mobs bis zum Käfig geklaut hast und ich nun viel weniger EP habe als geplant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann's immer von 2 Seiten aus sehen.


----------



## Malakas (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Ich finde anstandsregeln gehören für siche selbst einfach zum spiel... man geht ja auch nicht in n einkaufszentrum und klaut dann den vollen einkaufswagen ner anderen person weg...



Nicht ? liegt wohl daran dass da evtl. sachen drin sind die du garnicht brauchst/willst ? ausserdem gehören die Waren immernoch dem Herr Supermarkt (oder Herr Blizzard) 

Ich persönlich mach das so. Ich lad Leute in der Nähe einfach ein, oder frag nett ob ich eingeladen werde. 
Bei der anderen Fraktion geht das natürlich nicht, aber das will ich auch garnicht, die sollen warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, mir ist das schon oft passiert. Musste schon oft auf respwan warten. Hab aber auch selbst schon oft "glück" gehabt und der mob ist direkt neben mir gespwant...da warte ich dann auch nicht ob evtl jemand anderes das Teil wegschnappt. Aber im Prinzip versuche ich das schon fair zu handhaben, lass also Leuten die schon da waren einfach den Vortritt. Die paar Minuten warten bringen mich nicht um. In der Zeit hau ich einfach paar trashmobs oder chatte ein wenig ... Foren vollmüllen ist auch immer eine guter Zeitvertreib ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. November 2008)

Was soll man dem in endeffeckt machen? Lose ziehen?

Ich machs imemr so: ic hseh das viele meienr fraktio nauf den Boss warten: -> lad sie in eine gruppe ein ...so wird er meist auf für mich getaggt und mit einem kill sind schon 2-5 leute fertig.


----------



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

nanonull lies doch einfach ma meine beiträge ey -.-


oh man ,... was is denn wenn 2 allis neben dir stehn deinen inv ned beachten dein geschriebenes ned beachten und dann einfach draufhaun ... lest doch ma die beiträge durch......


----------



## Evereve (19. November 2008)

Gut, dass dieser Zustand auch noch einigen anderen Leuten auffällt. Für mich gibts insgesamt drei Phasen, die ich in Wow beobachtet habe. 

Angefangen mit Classic Wow, kurz nach Release. Im Gegensatz zu heute verhältnismäßig wenig Spieler im Spiel, jeder war neugierig. Fragte jmd etwas, wurde geholfen, geantwortet, bedankt. 
Gruppen Qs erledigte man selbstverständlich gemeinsam und Random in Instanzen gehen war Standard. 

Dann kam BC raus. Die Leute waren schon eher auf Stamm- und Gildenruns fixiert, aber es war immer noch halbwegs möglich, random in Instanzen zu gehen. Bei named Questmobs lud man ein wer gerade noch so rumstand und meist war das Quest in einer Gruppe fix erledigt. "Geklaut" hat höchstens die gegnerische Fraktion, was ja noch ok ist, ist ja immerhin der Feind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings nahm man da schon öfter auf Fragen im /1 Spamantworten wie "Geh auf Buffed gucken, Spacken!" usw wahr und der Ton wurde allg. etwas rauer. 

Jetzt ist WOTLK da und es ist eine einzige Katastrophe. An Stellen wo named Questmobs spawnen, steht der höllenfeuerspamende Hexer, neben ihm die Jägerfalle, der bombende Magier springt im Kreis, der Hurrikan des Dudus donnert, man könnte meinen an dieser Stelle kommt gleich Satan persönlich aus dem Boden, den es zu vernichten gilt. 
Gruppeneinladungen werden ignoriert, man wird dumm angemacht oder bekommt gleich gar keine Antwort/Reaktion. 
Im Allgemeinen muss man zwischen zwei Arten von Fragen unterscheiden. Einmal gibts die Leute, die einfach zu faul sind sich das Q Log auch nur einmal durchzulesen, als Q Ziel nur "Töte x" sehen und sofort spamen /1 wo ist X??????????
Dann gibts Leute, die an sich alleine questen und nur bei einem wirklich schwer zu findenden oder kaum beschriebenen Mob fragen. 
Auf beide jedoch wird instant mit "lern lesen Opfer" "Buffed ftw, Spacken" usw reagiert. 

Trifft man dann zwischen den ganzen Chaoten mal einen netten Spieler, mit dem man zwei drei Gruppenquests gemeinsam erledigen kann, lehnt man sich lächelnd zurück und denke "ach es gibt halt auch noch nette Spieler". 
Erinner ich mich in diesen Momenten wieder an oben beschrieben Spielsituation kurz nach Release, muss ich feststellen, dass so ein Verhalten, über das ich mich heute freue, damals ganz normal war. 
Für mich ist die Wow Community im Vergleich zu Release größtenteils einfach nur noch assi. Bis auf die paar erwähnten Ausnahmen eben.


----------



## GrayWolf (19. November 2008)

Es war einmal vor langer Zeit!
Da gab es die ersten BBS die man mittels eines Modems anwählte. Zu dieser Zeit tat sich auch ein gewisser Codex auf. Man nannte ihn "Netiquette".
Alle hielten sich an diesen Knigge.
Und heute. Klaro hat man kein "Anrecht" auf ein bestimmtes Item, Mob oder sonst was. Aber man schaue sich den heutigen "Umgangston" an. Nicht nur "ingame" auch im realen Leben kennen die Leute keine Nettigkeiten mehr.
Eigentlich kann man alle Benimmregeln im Klo versenken.


----------



## Talhea (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einstellungssache.
> Bei mir gilt: Ohne Fragen keine Gruppe.
> Ninja-invites lehne ich grudsätzlich ab - es sei denn ich bin bereits im Kampf mit einem named Mob, den der andere Spieler ebenfalls braucht.
> 
> ...



Gilt für mich grundsätzlich auch, aber jetzt in den überfarmten Gebieten mach ich da eine Ausnahme und nehme die Einladungen an, vor allem, weil ich scheinbar eine der seltenen Spielerin bin, die wartet bis ich dran bin.

Mir ist es gestern genauso ergangen mit einer Gruppenquest. Ich warte mit meiner Gruppe bis der Boss respawnt und als der dann endlich da war kommt eine Gruppe von hinten und tötet ihn. Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit, man kann doch warten bis die Gruppe fertig ist.


----------



## Umckaloabo (19. November 2008)

Mir sind in den letzten Tagen auch öfters ma die Mobs geklaut worden... Aber da ich ja Jäger bin lege ich nun, nachdem ich mich zum Spawnpoint des Mobs durchgekloppt habe, als erstes meine Feuerbrandfalle ab und warte einfach^^ So hat sich die Sache mit dem "klauen" erledigt, ich bin zufrieden und die anderen warten eben noch ein wenig. Im Allgemeinen is die Community auf meinem Server seit WotLK ziemlich mies... Alle wollen halt schnellstens 80 werden un da is eben jedes Mittel recht. Wo früher geholfen wurde, wird nun geflamed. Interessant ist allerdings, dass die Leute, sobald sie 80 sind, wieder gerne helfen, da es ihnen einfach langweilig zu sein scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gehe davon aus, dass sobald der Großteil der Gamer 80 ist, alles wieder geordneter ablaufen wird. War ja bei BC genauso... In diesem Sinne, Houter!


----------



## ucko (19. November 2008)

hallo

ewntuell falsch verstanden ich meint nicht die mobs ansich, die spawen wieder

ich meinte, habe ein elite runen...riesen umgehauen, weil ich 4 runen brauchte, der nächte kam weil ich noch ein mob am halz hatte und plünderte die ruhne, das selbe mit den knallfröchen und den fledermäusen und einiges andere auch!!!!

das mit den plündermeistern sollte jedoch jeder machen und mit den loot abhauen, das möchte wow so, GM `s bei denen ich das meldete, haben nix unternommen, also c&a !!

ucko

PS Klaun & abhauen ^^

achso freundlich sind die GM`s alle da kann keiner was sagen!!!


----------



## Avane x.X (19. November 2008)

Sind wir nicht alle Narzisten?

Avane


----------



## necrodancer (19. November 2008)

lol ist das wieder eine mimimi geselschafft hier das ist ja kaum zu glauben , leute wenn ihr sowas ned verkraftet dann spielt was anderes oder gebt euch mit hello kitty ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (19. November 2008)

Ehm, TE Und andere: Ihr spielt noch nicht lange oder?
Dieses Verhalten ist nicht erst seit WotLK, sonder war schon bei BC, und vorallem schon in Classic-WoW..
und bleibt auch so..
Man kann in einem Spiel kein anderes Gesellschaftsverhalten erwarten als in der Realen Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (19. November 2008)

ich denke mal das ist nicht nur in northend so sondern auch noch in der scherbenwelt mit den vielen todesrittern. gut ich gebe es zu ich spiele jetzt auch ein Dk aber wenn ich sehe das einer schon wartet .. dann klau ich dem des net .. weil mich würd des sowas von ankotzen, ich wart stundenlang und dann kommt einer und klaut des nene .. so sozial bin ich scho


----------



## DOSCASOYA (19. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Da du das offensichtlich auch fraktionsübergreifend machst, ist das wieder fehlende Nettiquette im Spiel. Ich spiele übrigens auch auf Ambossar und werd jetzt mal Ausschau halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Horde oder Allianz? Da war mal ein Lieber Ally Schamy, der hatte desselbe Makro wie ich... Tja gepennt und meins...
Iwie tat der mir aber leid ( oder ich hatte zuviel Schadenfreude) Dass ich mir fix en Ally gemacht hab .. (Pwnetbyshaya)
 Und mal bissi nachgefragt hab wies ihm geht, hab ihm mal gesagt, wie ich des geschafft habe und ihm noch viel spass gewünscht. 

Ich denke, fix die Respawnrate abwarten hat noch keinem Geschadet... besonders wenn die leute in Gruppen zusammengehn, um armen Priestern die Mobs wegzuklauen... Ich hab auch mittlerweile kein Schuldgefühl dabei mehr, weils einfach dazu gehört.. Gibt viel schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Quote ... Try to get me ;P


----------



## Anduris (19. November 2008)

Mir passiert das auch sehr oft, aber ich bin auch mal derjenige, der die Mobs klaut. Ehrlichkeit ftw!


----------



## Freelancer (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das ist auch der falsche Vergleich.
> Besser wäre vielleicht: Da steht nur noch 1 Tüte Milch im Regal, man drängt sich zwischen 2 Einkaufswagen durch, um hin zu kommen und jemand anderes kommt einfach aus dem anderen Gang und nimmt sich die Tüte.
> 
> Und bei den spawnenden Mobs: Du hast da eben kein Anrecht drauf.
> ...




Schon mal dran gedacht das solche quest auch als Gruppe gehen, also wenn ich da jemand sehe lade ich ihn ein ok beim Hordler wird es schwer muss er halt warten ^^ nee wenn ich sehe das ein Hordler Hilfe braucht dann helfe ich auch da, den ich spiele ja pve Server 


Falls aber jemand meint mich ärgern zu müssen denke ich mir immer man sieht sich ja bestimmt nochmal  ^^


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (19. November 2008)

Also auf Lothar ist das anders. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen Einzigartigen Questgegner töten muss, suche ich die Stelle auf. Wenn da dann schon einige der eigenen Fraktion stehen, wird man automatisch in eine Gruppe eingeladen. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen aber die liegen bei unter 5%. Also ich habe selten so einen Zusammenhalt zwischen Spieler der eigenene Fraktion gesehen, wie beim Questen in Nordend!
Toll weiter so !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgi (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....



Jaja, Nuss und Jägermal...
Auf Malle sind das Handtücher und die Mobs heißen Sonnenliege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drauflos (19. November 2008)

auf proudmoore läuft es mehr nach dem motto ... ich steh vorm spawnpunkt oder kämpfe schon mit dem mob ... bekomme einen invite ... nehme an ... mob/boss tot alle glücklich ... buffs werden ausgetauscht und jeder geht wieder seinen weg.


----------



## Ashnaeb (19. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm das ist ein Selbstläufer geworden.
> 
> Wenn ich artig warte bis ich an der Reihe bin, andere darauf dann aber keine Rücksicht nehmen lass ichs beim nächsten Mal auch sein.
> Was regelmäßig und mit gutem Erfolg mache, ist Wartende der selben Fraktion einzuladen oder um ein Inv zu bitten.
> ...



Ganz genau so mach ich das auch *g

Witzig dabei ist, wenn man die Leute nicht SELBER einlädt, passiert gar nichts....


----------



## grünhaupt (19. November 2008)

hallo,

es stimmt wohl, dass es einen Kampf um die Mobs gibt. Jeder will ihn haben. Es nervt auch, wenn man zu langsam ist.
Das ist aber verständlich. Alle sind am gleichen Ort oder jeder Ort ist ziemlich überfüllt.

Mobdiebstahl zu melden bringt nichts und macht keinen Sinn. wenn 6 Leute um einen Mob stehen, dann muss mindestens eine person auf respawn warten. Was solls, schauen , dass man in eine Gruppe kommt und gut ist.

in ein paar Wochen 2-3 ist es wieder besser. da gimpt alles in den aktuellen End-Inis rum. 

Nervender ist es, zum Beispiel die Quest "Lezte Riten". Da sieht man eine Frage wegen Gruppe und nach dem Einlad wird man wieder gekickt. Begründund, du bist 74 zu weit weg und kannst die alleine machen. das hat mich schon ein wenig vor den Kopf gestossen und ich fragte mich, was für psychische Probleme derjenige wohl hat.

mfg Grüni.



ps, Also, abwarten und Tee trinken. wird immer besser.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (19. November 2008)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, kommt oft vor, aber nicht immer, würd sagen 50% Chance. Hab auch schon gesehen dass sich Leute nett hinten anstellen.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

necrodancer schrieb:


> lol ist das wieder eine mimimi geselschafft hier das ist ja kaum zu glauben , leute wenn ihr sowas ned verkraftet dann spielt was anderes oder gebt euch mit hello kitty ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kleine Geschichte für dich: ein uralter Kerl mitm Mercedes fährt auf dem Parkplatz ein parkendes Auto an. Fährt ein Stück weiter, parkt da ein und steigt aus, geht einfach. Meine Freundin geht hin und spricht den an. Er: "ach sowas passiert mir öfter." 
Wenn man das nicht abkann hilft nur zu Fuss gehen?
Park nie in meiner Nähe. So long.


----------



## EisblockError (19. November 2008)

Wenn es um einen bestimmten mob geht mache ich immer gruppe mit den adneren, dann bekommt jeder die quests, bzw muss höchstens 1 gruppe warten, wers nciht amcht is selbst schuld


----------



## Thorkîîon (19. November 2008)

naja, mir ís daweil noch keiner geklaut worden ^^
im heulenden fjord is ja fast nix mehr los.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acro (19. November 2008)

Mir kommt es so vor, als ob die wenigsten aus Spielspaß WoW zocken. Den Meisten geht es irgendwie darum erste 80 zu sein, als erste das XY Mount zu haben, als erster XY Item zu haben. Einfach alles so schnell wie möglich zu machen. Mich stört dieses Verhalten nicht mehr besonders, kann über diese Leute nur lachen, denn ich weiß sie haben ein psychisches Problem. Welches sich über lang oder kurz im echten Leben bemerkbar machen wird. Jeder der viel Zeit in das Spiel steckt, kann fast alles bekommen, was man in WoW nur bekommen hat. Dafür muss man aber auch einen, meiner Meinung nach, hohen Preis zahlen. 
Ich spiele lieber in Ruhe und habe Spaß.
Z.B find ich das tolle am Todesritter die Anfangsstory. Auch wenn man die Klasse Todesritte nicht mag, sollte man den Anfang spielen. Ist klasse von Blizz umgesetzt worden.


----------



## Evereve (19. November 2008)

krakos schrieb:


> Ehm, TE Und andere: Ihr spielt noch nicht lange oder?
> Dieses Verhalten ist nicht erst seit WotLK, sonder war schon bei BC, und vorallem schon in Classic-WoW..
> und bleibt auch so..
> Man kann in einem Spiel kein anderes Gesellschaftsverhalten erwarten als in der Realen Welt
> ...



Scroll ma n Stück weiter hoch und les meinen Beitrag. So assi wie heute war es weder zu Beginn noch zu BC. 

Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass es Unterschiede von Server zu Server gibt. Ich spiele auf zwei Servern, einen Neueren und auf einem uralten, des es seit Release gibt. Und interessanterweise ist es auf dem alten Server nicht annähernd so schlimm wie auf dem Neuen. Aber man spricht nicht umsonst immer wieder von der "neuen Wow Generation".


----------



## MannyB (19. November 2008)

Im Augenblick scheint eben das Motto zu sein.

Pech gehabt Kollege. Wer zuerst tagged hat den Mob.

Ich finde auch man sollte zuerst versuchen ne Gruppe zu machen, damit alle was davon haben. Das setzt aber voraus, das man eine gewisse Intelligenz besitzt. Und das scheint heufig ein Problem zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## Newmerlin (19. November 2008)

mh irgendwie ist es NORMAL das Mops gegenstand klau......... ich hatte das prob in Zul dark......... und dann noch aus der gleich Frakion....... habe ihm zwei mal versucht zu sagen so nicht nix kamm zurück... ich oky .... lief ihm hinter her und habe mir dann sein loot genommen^^ nach dem war auch ruhe das gleich mit den gleichen bekämpfen....

Wer so was nötig hat ist echt nur Arm aber wie gesagt wenn euch einer was klaut klaut es einfach zurück der überlegt es sich dann zweimal ...

MFG


----------



## HarryAlbrecht77 (19. November 2008)

UND ES WIRD IMMER SO SEIN UND NOCH SCHLIMMER!!!

Irgendwann bei patch 15.6 werden die mobs gelootet obwohl sie noch ganricht ins Spiel impletiert sind.....was solls!
Einfach nicht aufregen, nette Grp suchen, gemeinsamerfolg haben und lustig durch die WOW-Welt rocken und einfach über die anderen KN lachen die meinen das ein sozial-auf-sich-bezogenes-Ich der richtige Weg ist!!!


----------



## Edimasta (19. November 2008)

Gibt so ne kleine Funktion... nennt sich GRUPPE.
Ich lade immer Leute ein die neben mir stehen und auf nen Mob warten.

Gut, sind sie von der anderen Fraktion hat man Pech, aber meist ist immer wer der eigenen Fraktion dabei, das erhöht wiederum die Chancen.
Das ist immerhin ein Gruppenspiel, und kein Alleingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (19. November 2008)

Ich hatte da ein Erlebnis der positiven Art, 13/11/2008 gegen 18:00 Uhr mein frischgebackner Todesritter nimmt die Quest "Bürgermeister Quimby" an. Ich stürme in eine völlig überfarmten Berecih ins Rathaus, und was sehe ich? 7 Todesritter in Reih und Glied, die auf den Respawn warteten. Klar wurden Invites angeboten, aber jeder hatte den Ehrgeiz, die Quest alleine zu machen, und es wurde wirklich gewartet, keiner hat sich vorgedrängelt. 

Gut, das ganze hat Zeit gekostet, aber ich hatte wirklich meinen Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den Nachfolgenden Gebieten hat sich diese freundlichkeit indes nicht fortgesetzt, so das ich im groben dem Beitrag zustimmen muss.


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2008)

Also im Normalfall lad ich die Leute die auf Mobs warten ein bzw. werd selbst eingeladen (was ich dann freilich auch annehme). Allerdings hab ich es auch schon erlebt, dass die Einladung ignoriert werden bzw. irgendwo von sonstwo ein Spieler angestuermt kommt (oder zaubert/schiesst) und sich somit vor uns Wartende draengt. Da ich aber auch nicht bis Weihnachten auf den Mob warten will, lass ich dann halt meine Weihe ticken oder den Sturm aufziehen...

Und ja - man erlebt auch nette Leute. Gestern z.B. sah ich ein Erz auf der Karte, kaempf mich hin - aber muss dann feststellen, dass schon jemand anderes da war (der kam von der anderen Seite - also ganz fair). Er war aber so nett und liess mich auch mal draufhauen, um den Skill zu steigern. Oder bei den Harpunen am Fjord: Da gibt es Warteschlangen und es wird gemeinsam rumgelaestert - aber alles eigentlich ganz nett.

Insgesamt muss man also sagen, dass es schon noch viele nette Spieler gibt. Meist ist am Abend (wenn ich spiele) die Stimmung auch besser als tagsueber (was man z.B. am Wochenende erlebt). Worauf das zurueck zu fuehren ist, kann sich jeder fuer sich ausdenken...


----------



## sucki89 (19. November 2008)

Ich sprech jetzt zwar nicht von nordend, aber wenns um named mobs geht für irgendeine quest und es kommen leute dazu während ich noch auf den respawn warte, werden die alle angequatscht und eingeladen. Manchmal macht man dann auch noch andere sachen gemeinsam aber es gibt eben solche und solche.

Manche sind eben zu sehr aufs vorankommen fixiert als dass sie die erfahrung für den einen mob teilen würden...

mfg


----------



## woici (19. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle Narzisten?



ich nicht, ich bin eine butterblume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten mache ich zu 80% gute erfahrungen... invite bei named mobs, schnell mal die gruppenquest, warten bis jemand das erz abgebaut hat zu dem er sich den weg freigekämpft hat...

die anderen 20% sind entweder von der gegnerischen fraktion, da gibt es keine freunde :-) (ok, bei erzen mache ich oftmals ne ausname... soll er sie abbauen... aber nach den ersten paar tagen auf dem neuen kontinent habe ich dazu auch bald keine lust mehr.......... oder aber es sind spacken... 
wie der jäger gestern in der tundra... ich stehe am spawnpunkt, er kommt dazu, ich will ihn einladen, er "l2p du noob" ich sturmangriff auf den questmob und er guckt nur dumm aus der wäsche und flamed... :-)


----------



## Bitialis (19. November 2008)

is mir auch scho häufig aufgefallen.. 
vorallem wars krass im fjord am anfang wo man die 3 typen killen muss.. da stehen ja nur noch scharen von leuten
aber gibt auch echt nette leute..(sogar allys) du hittest n mob sie killens mit dann stehn se neben dem questgegestand (man merkt natürlich sofort ob er sich es überlegt mir wegzunehmen (was natürlich bei nem holy priest nicht schwer ist^^)) und lassens dir trotzdem^^ 

gibt solche und solche leute aber was will man gegen die anderen tun?!
Nichts.. deinen Q gegenstand bekommste dadurch trotzdem nicht^^

muss aber auch zugeben das ich auch schon des ein oder andere mob geklaut habe (BC Zeiten) 
und dann der ein oder andere whisper mit: "Deine Mutter ist ne fette fotze" oder sowas kam... 
Naja ticket und die sache hat sich^^


----------



## Eiwynn (19. November 2008)

Tja sollche Leute muss es vielelicht geben, die einem alles wegschnappen und sich nicht die mühe machen zu warten oder zu fragen: He brauchst du das oder kann ich dir schnell helfen^^
Nee...dumm zuschauen, hinrennen, klauen und weg und dann noch ein dummen spruch ablassen, wenn man den oder die darauf hinweißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war schon mal mit 4 mobs beschäftigt und hab genau gesehen wie einer das beobachtet hat und ist einfach weiter geritten anstatt zu Helfen. 
Für mich selbst ist das Selbstverständlich zu Helfen, da denke ich nicht an mein Nachteil das ich mehr zu Reppen habe, grins
In dem moment zählt nur..Helfen.

Tja einige bedanken sich andere nicht...ich denke mir einfach dann mein Teil und geh meines Weges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Farstar (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> 
> oder du stehst vornem Q-Boss er respawnt und sone blöde Person mit Schleichen ( egal ob dudu oder schurke... -.-) klaut den mob...


... und deshalb queste ich seit Wotlk release mit meiner Stufe 13 Nachtelfe Druidin oder meinem DK und lasse all meine 70er einen Monat stehen, bis der große Ansturm vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war genau so wie am Anfang in Bunrning Crusade! Einige sagten sich, ach gehe ich ein Questgebiet weiter, aber diese Idee hatten noch hundert andere Spieler. Also, diesen Stress tue ich mir nicht an. Ich mag gemütlich Questen und was sehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## marsv (19. November 2008)

Früher war der Himmel blauer und Frauen schöner (oder wie der spruch geht)

Naja bin bc Noob  und kann nicht sagen wies im Classic war aber ich denke Menschen sind immer gleich, un glaubt mir es sind immer noch *irgendnezahlschreib* 95 % der spieler die einfach nur spass am spiel wollen und auch nett sind. 

ausnahmen sorgen halt für frust. ich kann also davon ausgehen wenn ich einem einen mob wirklich klaue, dass der andre angepisst ist und die chance dass er sowas auch tut steigt. es ist also ein teufelskreis.

aber als tipp: aufregen bringt nix. nehmt die dinge wie sie sind. entweder euch ist das schnell lvln sooo wichtig, dann klaut ihr halt auch (leben geht weiter) oder ihr seht das alles bissl gediegener. was bringt euch das spiel wenn ihr euch nur drüber aufregt? das nächste mal wenn euch einer n mob klaut bedankt ihr euch höflich!


----------



## serverdown (19. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das ist auch der falsche Vergleich.
> Besser wäre vielleicht: Da steht nur noch 1 Tüte Milch im Regal, man drängt sich zwischen 2 Einkaufswagen durch, um hin zu kommen und jemand anderes kommt einfach aus dem anderen Gang und nimmt sich die Tüte.
> 
> Und bei den spawnenden Mobs: Du hast da eben kein Anrecht drauf.
> ...


Genau aus diesem Grund macht dieses Spiel kein Spass mehr und Dalmus ich sage nur typisch Jäger


----------



## Malakas (19. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Scroll ma n Stück weiter hoch und les meinen Beitrag. So assi wie heute war es weder zu Beginn noch zu BC.
> 
> Man muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass es Unterschiede von Server zu Server gibt. Ich spiele auf zwei Servern, einen Neueren und auf einem uralten, des es seit Release gibt. Und interessanterweise ist es auf dem alten Server nicht annähernd so schlimm wie auf dem Neuen. Aber man spricht nicht umsonst immer wieder von der "neuen Wow Generation".




Ich kann dir hundertpro recht geben... früher war alles besser und die Jugend von heute ist scheisse  : )


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

DOSCASOYA schrieb:


> Horde oder Allianz? Da war mal ein Lieber Ally Schamy, der hatte desselbe Makro wie ich... Tja gepennt und meins...
> Iwie tat der mir aber leid ( oder ich hatte zuviel Schadenfreude) Dass ich mir fix en Ally gemacht hab .. (Pwnetbyshaya)
> Und mal bissi nachgefragt hab wies ihm geht, hab ihm mal gesagt, wie ich des geschafft habe und ihm noch viel spass gewünscht.
> 
> ...


Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir wurde aus deinem Beitrag allerdings nicht klar, welcher Fraktion du angehörst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Eiwynn schrieb:


> Tja sollche Leute muss es vielelicht geben, die einem alles wegschnappen und sich nicht die mühe machen zu warten oder zu fragen: He brauchst du das oder kann ich dir schnell helfen^^
> Nee...dumm zuschauen, hinrennen, klauen und weg und dann noch ein dummen spruch ablassen, wenn man den oder die darauf hinweißt
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser Weg sollte in die Schule führen.


----------



## Zesh123 (19. November 2008)

woici schrieb:


> ich nicht, ich bin eine butterblume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Blumen heißen Narzissen.


----------



## DreiHaare (19. November 2008)

Eines ist ganz besonders mit dem Addon klar geworden: Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste
Wurde man früher noch im Vorbeireiten von fremden Spielern gebufft, darf man sich heute nicht wundern, wenn einem der Mob...das Erz...das Kraut vor der Nase weggeframt wird, wenn man sich durch die Gegner gekämpft hat, um es zu erreichen...und wird dann noch ausgelacht. Ich sehe fast nur noch Egoisten im Spiel.
Das allerdings führt zum Beispiel bei mir auch dazu, dass ich den Chat seit LK komplett abgeschaltet habe.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. November 2008)

Die Community von heute ist eben nicht mehr dieselbe wie aus Release Tagen. Sollte eigentlich mittlerweile jedem aufgegangen sein, spätens mit dem Release von BC. Dass es mit dem neuen nicht besser, sondern allen falls gleich schlecht bzw. noch schlechter wird sollte klar sein. Nach einem längeren Gespräch mit meinem Lieblings GM (Mal wieder das übliche....So ein CS Lamer ist PvP flaggt in den Questgeber gesprungen, der Todesstoß für jeden Maus Spieler....) sind wir zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass es wohl das beste ist wenn man sich angleicht. Wenn die Welt um einen Schlecht ist, dann sollte man selbst noch schlechter sein um zurecht zukommen.

Beim Questen heist das soviel wie. Such dir nen Jäger, nen Hexer, Irgend eine Pet Klasse. Lad die in die Gruppe. An den Spawn Platz des Mobs stellen und Pet auf Aggressiv --> Der Quest Mob gehört Euch. Zudem hilt es noch alles und jeden von der Fraktion zu laden bis die Gruppe voll ist. Reduziert Probleme wenn mehrere Pet Klassen da sind.

Zudem helfen folgende Allgemein Tipps um das Spielen zu Release Zeiten erträglich zu machen:

- Alle Channels bis auf Gilde ausblenden.
- DND Message dass man nur über den Gildenchannel / TS erreichbar ist. Anschließend auch Whisper ausblenden
- E-Motes ausblenden
- Hoffen dass die Welt besser wird (sollte man Optimist sein)

Die Comminity ändern? Unmöglich.....


----------



## Dick Turpin (19. November 2008)

Es gibt solche und solche.Das siehst du auch im Forum.
Paar helfen dir und paar wollen boß ihren Senf ablassen.
In WOW ist eben das gleiche,es gib leute die die Regel " seit nett zu einander und dir wird auch geholfen " nicht mehr kennen und nur leveln und farmen egal wie kennen.
DA muß du drüber stehen denn aufregen bringt nix.



Und viel Spaß bei WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightyskull (19. November 2008)

fressen und gefressen werden


----------



## Willey (19. November 2008)

Jo wenn die leute zur Allianz gehören und mir den Mob klauen, kill ich sie einfach, wenn sie nicht sunnwell gear haben.. ^^ Ansonsten eröffne ich ne gruppe mit Hordlern die dort auch warten.. Wenn mir jemand nen Bossquestmob klaut und zu meiner Fraktion gehört, ganz einfach /spit und gut ist. Wart ich halt 1 Minute bis der Mob respawnt.. Musste halt inkauf nehmen, wollen ja alle so schnell wie möglich lvl 80 werden, zumindest die meisten.. War ja zum letzten Addon auch nicht anders.
mfg


----------



## serverdown (19. November 2008)

woici schrieb:


> ich nicht, ich bin eine butterblume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sagte ich doch die Jäger sind alle so alle auf ignore setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> ... oder du stehst vornem Q-Boss er respawnt und sone blöde Person mit Schleichen ( egal ob dudu oder schurke... -.-) klaut den mob...



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass "die blöde Person mit Schleichen" vielleicht auch schon länger wartet und ihm/ihr auch schon ein paar Mal der Mob "geklaut" wurde ?

Bin Schurke, und glaubt mir, auch uns "blöden schleichenden" werden Mobs weggeklaut ...

Whine zum Käse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

So is das nun mal ...


----------



## oehmi (19. November 2008)

ich finde solche "MOB-Klau" aktionen auch zum kotzen aber was solls kann man nichts dagegen machen uaser eben schneller seina ls der andere oder die leute die auch da stehen zu inviten sofern sie deiner fraktion angehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanix (19. November 2008)

Sicher hat man kein anrecht auf einen Questmob, bezüglich des anstandes macht dies doch einen schlechten eindruck auf spieler vorallem wen sie in gilden sind. dies wirft auch ein schlechtes licht auf die anderen gildenmitglieder.
gerne lasse ich solchen antiteamgamern den vortritt, da man sich meist zweimal sieht. spätestens dann, wen es in große inis geht und wer will sowas schon dabei haben.
man sollte sich nicht davon täuschen lassen, wie schnell man einen schlechten bzw guten namen hat im game. ebenso gilden, die diese spieler beherbergen.
wobei meinerseits die positiven erlebnisse diesbezüglich überwiegen. nur auffällig ist es schon, wen man es mal nur beobachtet, da stehn 2grp und warten auf den endboss.   jäger rennt rein, tier auf aggro und 3 sec später ist er wieder weg. nice nice


----------



## zergerus (19. November 2008)

Also ich klaue generell allen Spieler in meinem Umkreis die Mobs, egal ob ich sie nun brauche, oder nicht... Nein, Spaß beiseite. Fällt mir auch ab und zu auf, jedoch nicht sooft wie ich nach einer kleinen WoW-Pause vermutet hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (19. November 2008)

Bei mir eig. das Gegenteil!
Hatte ne Woche vor dem Addon auf Die Todeskrallen angefangen, mit nem Freund, Allianz.
Hab nen Pala angefangen, und wurde mit lvl 1 in eine sehr nette Gilde eingeladen, in der ich jetzt noch mit LvL 46 bin.
Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Addon zum Release kaufen, aber die Leute dort, und der Spaß am Paladin haben mich dazu gebracht, dass addon noch warten zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT: Kann das leider nicht bestätigen, finde die meisten Leute sehr nett auf dem server.
Man muss halt nur mit denjenigen klarkommen, mit denen man es auch WILL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mobklauen... Naja, passiert^^
MfG


----------



## Juudra (19. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm das ist ein Selbstläufer geworden.
> 
> Wenn ich artig warte bis ich an der Reihe bin, andere darauf dann aber keine Rücksicht nehmen lass ichs beim nächsten Mal auch sein.
> Was regelmäßig und mit gutem Erfolg mache, ist Wartende der selben Fraktion einzuladen oder um ein Inv zu bitten.
> ...



Genau das gehört zum Spiel und sollte unbedingt gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gerne klau ich den Allys die q Möbse (ja ich habe absichtlich q Möbse gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die müssen dann brav warten bis der q mob respawnt.Am lustigsten is dann immernoch wenn ihnen das ein 2.mal passiert XD

Die Mobs gehören allen find ich und wie oft ist es mir passiert das mir jemand den q mob geklaut hat....von daher gleiches mit gleichem bekämpfen,zwingt einen ja nicht die q zu machen man kann ja auch später wieder hingehen.


----------



## Panador (19. November 2008)

Micht nevts als Magier massiv an wenn ich Whisper wegen nem Portal bekomme, speziell zb ich am Arsch der Welt, der andere am Arsch der Welt wo anders "kannst du zu mir kommen und mir ein Portal nach Dalaran/Shat machen? Kriegst auch 5G-" Ähm ja klar, ich reise jetzt ne halbe Stunde zu dir, den ich nicht kenne, verbrate meine Zeit und mach dir ein Portal, für 5g, damit komm ich auf 14k und 5g, woohoo! 
Oder Portale von OG nach UC oder umgekehrt, oder UC nsch Silbermond und umgekehrt - ?! TB -> sonstwohin lass ich mir ja noch einreden, aber die andere Hordestädte sind vl 2min Zeitaufwand voneinander entfernt.
Oder - hatt ich auch schon zig mal - ich logg mich ein, nicht mal ne Minute drinnen, schon der erste Portal-Whisper.

In solchen Fällen würd ich schon gern mal.... "etwas unfreundlicher" antworten - ich lass es aber. Soll er/sie sich denken ich antworte absichtlich icht, ich bin afk, ich hab das Whisper übersehn, mir egal. Seh's mal so, Stille is besser als ein "Fresse zu." oder sowas in der Art. ^^

Ich mag gerne für Gruppen/Raidmitglieder, Gildenmitglieder, Freunde etc. Portale, kostenlos natürlich, die paar Silber die die Rune kostet sind mir ja egal. Aber ich bin nicht das verdammte Portal-Taxi.


----------



## Herskjalf (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...




Schön zu sehen wie die Horde sich schon untereinander kaputtmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ALLIANZ FTW


----------



## Dungorn (19. November 2008)

Ja die Alten zeiten waren toll, man hat hilfe erhalten und man hat hilfe angeboten.

Man kann zwar nun sagen "Hey, denk nicht soviel über alte zeiten nach die kommen eh nie wieder".... Ja stimmt, leider.

Seit dem erscheinen von Wotlk gibt es nur noch Ellebogen, manche halten sich für gott oder sonst was!
Kann ja sein das ich etwas überreagiere aber das ist ein MMO, meiner ansicht nach sollten spieler mit ihrem zugroßen ego doch besser zu einem Solo RPG  weckseln, dort sind sie immer die ersten!

Mir wurden auch schon dutzende mobs unter den füßen weggezogen.  Soll ich diesen jenigen nun zusammen falten ? bringt nix, runter schlucken und warten


----------



## Skillorius (19. November 2008)

Ich werde demnächst mal bei Blizzard anrufen udn fragen ob sie mir die questmobs reservieren könnten ....°_°


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2008)

Hi,

aus meiner Sicht ist es einfach nur das Problem das die Leute sich nicht gegenseitig inviten. Wenn 5 einzelne Personen auf nen Mob warten der Respawnt sry aber das sind schlicht und ergreifend leute die Lieber Pacman oder Flipper spielen sollten (Solospieler). Wenn ich mit meinem Hexer die Twinks ziehe, und z. B. diese Höhle auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel abschließen muss (erst die Arbeiter und dann in der 2. Quest den Boss) lade ich alles ein was rumsteht bis die Gruppe voll ist.

Wer ablehnt soll dann bitte nicht rumheulen anders herum. Gestern abend bei Sägeklinge (ebenfalls Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) die Leute mussten auch diese Handwerker killen die da immer an den Teufelskanonen rumschrauben. Tja was soll ich euch sagen. 7 einzeln Spieler die sich über eine Stunde lang um die Mobs prügeln und fette 10k EP abzufarmen. 

Liegts an PISA?

Nein die Leute gebens im Allgemeinchannel offen zu. Ich muss doch keinen einladen, dazu bin ich nicht verpflichtet. OLOLOL l2p alta ey xD <-- ja ja ich denk mir meinen Teil und zieh mit dem Twink weiter. In den 60 Minuten hole ich mir 100k mit ein paar quests woanders.

Das ist nunmal so und die Leute änderst Du auch nicht. Ich finde allerdings das man sich nicht lächerlich macht, wenn man sowas anspricht...das ist schlicht und ergreifend Asozial.

Asozial Definition Wikipedia

Asozial“ bezeichnet an sich ein von der geforderten oder anerkannten gesellschaftlichen Norm abweichendes Individualverhalten:

Norm wäre in diesem Fall (Mulitplayer spiel) zusammen zu spielen also nicht der norm = asozial

weiter heißt es

Ein Individuum vollzieht seine persönlichen Handlungen ohne die geltenden gesellschaftlichen Normen und die Interessen anderer Menschen zu berücksichtigen

sollte also aus meiner Sicht einfach mal das Spiel wechseln oder ganz aufhören, weil das Thema verfehlt wurde.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## toryz (19. November 2008)

Herskjalf schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen wie die Horde sich schon untereinander kaputtmacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*WIR* sind kein deut besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverGER (19. November 2008)

Typisch Jäger? Dazu ein Beispiel von vor ein paar Tagen:
ich mache diese Quest, wo man am Strand mit einem
Netz diese Flug-Mobs erst einfangen, und dann legen muss.

Nach dem zweiten hilft mir eine nette Jägerin, die neben
mir stand (als Def-Krieger dauert es halt bissl länger).

Ich bedanke mich, und sie whispert zurück "ebenfalls
danke, ich kürschner die Mobs ja".

Ich hatte dann die 8 oder 10, die man für die Quest braucht,
längst fertig, habe aber noch bissl weitergefangen, weil ich
dachte, sie braucht das Leder sicher. Sie hat wohl mir zuliebe
weitergekillt, und dachte sich "wann hat der endlich alle Mobs
für die Quest zusammmen"

Nach ca. 30 Mobs wurde uns beiden dann klar, daß wir dem
jeweil anderen zuliebe weitergekillt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Träumerorci (19. November 2008)

Ich mops auch gern hin und wieder n mob, aber das hält sich echt in grenzen. auf nordend jetzt, questen wir zu dritt und haben neulich n hexer zu uns geladen der auch den mob brauchte. also ich seh keinerlei probleme anderen meine hilfe anzubieten, wenns auch nur nen grpinv is für EINEN mob.
und klar is es ärgerlich wenn da zB n schurke hergelaufen bzw geschlichen kommt und dir den mob klaut aufden du schon wartest, is mir in kalterra oder wie des heißt auch passiert. aber ich habs gelassen gesehen, so´n mob bleibt ja keine 5std weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. November 2008)

Zum Thema Schurken und Dudus.. ich stand gestern auch (im Stealth) an nem Spawnpunkt.
Kurz bevor das Mob dann endlich auftauchte kam nen Schami rein.
Mob spawnt, ich haus um. Schami flamed mich.
War er zuerst da? Nein. Fühlte er sich im Recht? Ja.
Das kann man eben schlecht beurteilen wann derjenige da war...
und ja wenn ich seh da steht schon wer lass ich ihm den Mob..oder lade ihn ein sofern möglich.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Typisch Jäger? Dazu ein Beispiel von vor ein paar Tagen:
> ich mache diese Quest, wo man am Strand mit einem
> Netz diese Flug-Mobs erst einfangen, und dann legen muss.
> 
> ...


Hach, sowas versüßt einem doch echt den Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der starke Kriegertank nimmt die Hilfe einer süßen Nachtelfin entgegen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zesh123 (19. November 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Micht nevts als Magier massiv an wenn ich Whisper wegen nem Portal bekomme, speziell zb ich am Arsch der Welt, der andere am Arsch der Welt wo anders "kannst du zu mir kommen und mir ein Portal nach Dalaran/Shat machen? Kriegst auch 5G-" Ähm ja klar, ich reise jetzt ne halbe Stunde zu dir, den ich nicht kenne, verbrate meine Zeit und mach dir ein Portal, für 5g, damit komm ich auf 14k und 5g, woohoo!
> Oder Portale von OG nach UC oder umgekehrt, oder UC nsch Silbermond und umgekehrt - ?! TB -> sonstwohin lass ich mir ja noch einreden, aber die andere Hordestädte sind vl 2min Zeitaufwand voneinander entfernt.
> Oder - hatt ich auch schon zig mal - ich logg mich ein, nicht mal ne Minute drinnen, schon der erste Portal-Whisper.
> 
> ...




Jo bin auch Mage und mich nervts auch extrem.
Neulich hat jemand das im /1 chat im heulenden fjord gefragt ob ich ihn nach dalaran porte.
Jedoch war er nett und hat mir, dafür das ich kurz 2min zu ihm gekommen bin und ihm nen portal aufgemacht
habe, 200g gegeben.
Ich fands irgendwie nett, wollte das Gold zuerst nich annehmen doch da ich ziemlich knapp bei kasse war habe ich es doch angenommen.


----------



## Belsina5 (19. November 2008)

äh ja
einfach alle leute einladen so mach ich das immer 
sonst steht man sich da ja einen wolf


----------



## WuWu (19. November 2008)

Doch, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hatte mittlerweile zwei Fälle, die mich wirklich sehr geärgert hatten... Das eine war ne Jägerin, die ich freundlicherweise auch noch gerezzt hatte (ich kann einfach keinen tot am Boden liegen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ne Minute später schießt sie mir den Q-Boss weg, schneller als ich auch nur fragen kann, ob wir net grad Gruppe machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zweiteres war ein kleiner dicker Pala, der auf seinem hohen Ross an nem Mob vorbeigerauscht ist, den ich dann phew phew geschnappt hab, da ja der Herr vorbeigeritten ist. Dieser jedoch schmeißt sich plötzlich vom Pferd und drescht auf den Mob drauf, der aber ja schon für mich gegolten hat. Oh weh, was hat er mich gleich wütend bespuckt. Asche über mein Haupt... Nun ja, ich hab ihm dann gewispert, dass es mir ja so unglaublich leid tut und dass Druiden leider erst mit Level 100 Vorhersehen-dass-sich-Palas-vom-Pferd-schmeißen-da-sie-den-Mob-da-unbedingt-haben-wollen lernen und dass ich ihn herzlichst auf meiner Ignoreliste begrüße. Nun ja. Kurz und knapp: Es gibt solche und solche Zocker, leider mehr solche als solche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Spaß am Spiel werd ich mir dadurch trotzdem nicht nehmen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (19. November 2008)

Komme ich in die Situation, dass ich nen mob brauch und da stehen schon welche, schick ich jedem ne grp Invite. 

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor, dass bereits Gruppen bestehen (das ist dann pech), oder die Leute lehnen den Invite ab (das ist dann scheiße).

WoW bietet also schon Lösungen, wie man trotzdem auch zu mehreren an den Mob kommt, ohne auf respawn warten zu müssen. Nur leider sind einige Spieler zu blöd, um soweit mitdenken zu können und kloppen einfach drauf. Bei manchen denk ich mir dann: "Spielt CS oder sowas, da muss man nicht denken, nur ballern"....

Alles in allem hab ich auf Nordend noch nciht allzu lange auf mobs warten müssen. Was ich bei uns auf dem Server festgestellt habe und dass find ich richitg gut:

Ally und Horde lassen sich beim farmen weitestgehend in Ruhe....


----------



## The-Richard (19. November 2008)

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen ..... leider.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber letztens hat mir ein Allianzler bei ner Quest geholfen dannach hab ich ihm geholfen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## toryz (19. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Typisch Jäger? Dazu ein Beispiel von vor ein paar Tagen:
> ich mache diese Quest, wo man am Strand mit einem
> Netz diese Flug-Mobs erst einfangen, und dann legen muss.
> [...]




Diese Q ist ein gutes Beispiel um gleich 2 Sachen zu vereinen, einmal Mob klau und zum anderen "Q-Text" nicht gelesen....

10 Mobs brauchst...30 hab ich ca vom Himmel holen dürfen nachdem mir jedes mal die Mobs weggeklaut wurden nachdem sie auf dem Boden waren...

Aber es waren genug am Himmel wäre also für niemanden ein Problem gewesen nur muss man dazu wissen das man die Mobs mit dem Netz vom Himmel holen kann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerlomator (19. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> joa eben, die mobs gehören allen^^ man kann höchstens den Anstand zeigen und jemand anders in die Gruppe inviten der den Mob noch braucht



Es geht nicht um Besitzrechte sondern viel mehr um ein gepflegtes Miteinander und dazu gehört nun mal, dass man jemandem der lange auf einen raren mob wartet, ihm diesen nicht im vorbei gehen vor der Nase wegschnappt.
Ist mir auch grad passiert. Solche Leute anzusprechen nutzt auch herzlich wenig, aus Erfahrung zeigen die Null Einsicht. Man bekommt höchstens irgendwelche Noob Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen.
Am besten ist es wenn man solche Leute noch in Gruppe laden will und die während sie die Einladung lesen und ignorieren den mob weg klatschen. Da freu ich mich dann immer richtig drüber.
Anders ist es doch mit den normalen mobs die überall rumlaufen und im Sekundentakt respawnen. Da wird halt gemetzelt was das Zeug hält, wobei ich versuche keinen anzugreifen, wenn es ersichtlich ist, dass ihn einer Anderer vor mir schon gesehen hat, ist in der Hektik grad aber nicht immer einfach.
Ärger runterschlucken, drann denken, der ist halt ein Arschloch und im Zweifelsfalle ein Bier aufmachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GM ansprechen bringt auch nichts. Was soll der auch machen, wenn Aussage gegen Aussage steht, da muss der Übeltäter schon von vielen gleichzeitig angezeigt werden.


----------



## Dalfi (19. November 2008)

Ich muss sagen mir selber ist so etwas noch nicht passiert, da ich aus hiermit bestätigten Befürchtungen heraus einfach mal nen DK angefangen hab, ganz in Ruhe und ohne solchen Stress gestern im Fjord Lvl 70 geworden, die gedropten Items und Stoffe an meinen Main geschickt und im Gasthaus Berufe geskillt Vz und Schneiderei.

Nachdem ich festgestellt hab das im Fjord nicht mehr viel los ist, werd ich mal meinen voll Erholten Hexer schnappen und dann heute Abend ziemlich sicher ohne solchen Stress Lvl 72 erreicht haben.

Ich freu mich für jeden der den Sinn des Spieles darin sieht der erste Lvl 80 irgendwas aufm Realm zu sein, und jeder der schon soweit ist klaut mir beim Questen nicht die Mobs.



Allerdings höre ich bei uns im TS immer öfter von Gildenkollegen die BB betreiben, das sie wenn sie Farmen, und aufgrund ihres Lvl 74 -76 noch nicht fliegen, dass sich einige AR***** in den Lüften auf ihren FM aufhalten, warten bis der letzte Mob vor dem Erzvorkommen im Kampf mit meinem Kollegen ist dann Landen und in Ruhe das Erz vor der Nase wegfarmen, das ist echt arm, vorallem wenn man 79 oder 80 ist und die 74/75er Mobs so weghauen könnte um zu farmen und das nur macht weil man zu schnell oben war keinen geeigneten Raid zusammenkriegt und sich jetzt Langweilt.
Das Beste ist dann wenn, dann noch nen Wisper a la "na haste Erfolg" kommt von oben runter, so ne Leute sollten mal nen Bann bekommen.

Da bin ich froh Enchants und Stoffe können mir solche Leute net wegfarmen.


----------



## ♦Sturmkrähe♦ (19. November 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht, warum sich alle so aufregen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, selbstverständlich möchte man manchmal die Tastatur durchbeißen, wenn einem dauernd der Questmob vor der Nase weggehämmert wird.
Aber genauso oft wie ich fluchend vor dem Rechner saß, bekam ich auch freundliche Anfragen oder Einladungen bezüglich dieser Killquests.

So viele Leute spielen Wotlk, mein Realm hat seit Donnerstag jeden Abend eine Warteschlange, und das habe ich zuvor noch nie erlebt.
All diese Leute machen die gleichen paar Quests, viele von denen wollen alles möglichst schnell erledigen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, einfach mal drüber zu stehen. Und vor allem: selbst so verhalten, wie man es von den anderen gerne hätte.
Dieses ständige Gemecker über die Community von WoW geht mir langsam auf den Keks. ^__^ Wo viele Leute sind, gibt es viele Vollpfosten, aber es gibt 
mal mindestens genauso viele anständige Leutchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andros-LL (19. November 2008)

Solang der Mob mit roter Schrift im Interface angezeigt wird >gehört< dieser Mob keinen. !!!
Selbst wenn du 1 Million (übertrieben) Gegner vorher besiegt hast und dann einer nach 4 Stunden Arbeit da reinspaziert und sich den Mob holt... solang du ihn nicht getappt hast ist er ffa (free for all).
Ob du ihn stunst, sheepst oder wenn er einzig und allein auf dich losgeht... solang du ihn nicht angegriffen hast ist der Mob nicht deiner.

Es ist eben gemein wenn Leute sich so die Questziele vereinfachen indem sie andere die Drecksarbeit erledigen lassen... aber es ist ein Spiel indem jeder (rein theoretisch) der beste Spieler sein will... da ist Konkurenz zwischen den Fraktionen und auch innerhalb der Fraktion natürlich vorprogrammiert.

Es gibt Leute denen ist es egal ob sie mit dem Kill nur selber Fortschritt erzielen oder allen anderen helfen indem man eine Gruppe macht... aber es ist ein Spiel da muss keiner von Frechheiten oder Unfairniss reden... es ist schließlich immernoch ein Spiel indem zwar andere menschliche Spieler mitmischen aber dennoch spielst du jetzt rein von der Spielbasis eben allein gegen alle anderen. Gilde ect mal außenvor.

Deshalb gibt es auch keine Warteschlangen beim Questmob bei denen du dann wie an der BG-Anmeldung ne wartezeit bekommst vbevor "dein" Mob spawnt... es ist schon gewollt von Blizzard das der Klügere bzw. Schnellere gewinnt... es ist eben auch World of Warcraft (Welt der Kriegskunst) und nicht World of Peacecraft -.-

So far


----------



## Evereve (19. November 2008)

marsv schrieb:


> Früher war der Himmel blauer und Frauen schöner (oder wie der spruch geht)
> 
> Naja bin bc Noob  und kann nicht sagen wies im Classic war aber ich denke Menschen sind immer gleich



Wenn du in Classic wow gespielt hättest, würdest du wissen, dass das Verhalten was heute normal ist, damals nur vereinzelte Leute an den Tag gelegt haben und die sich dafür keinen guten Namen machten.


----------



## inkomplex (19. November 2008)

Alle sind momentan gestresst und jeder sieht jeden als Feind (beim Questen).
Ich habe mich anfangs tierisch über Leute aufgeregt, die mir Questitems oder Mobs weggeschnappt haben .. mittlerweile habe ich mehr oder weniger selbst damit angefangen. Irgendwie muss man ja mal voran kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schön finde ich das zwar nicht und wenigstens bei named Questmobs gucke ich, dass ich mit allen Anwesenden in einer Gruppe bin.
Aber na ja .. jeder (der nicht gerade erst mit WoW angefangen hat) konnte ahnen, dass es so wird. Ich habe mich langsam mit dem chaotischen Gewusel abgefunden und freue mich auf die Zeit, in der das Questen wieder weniger aufregend ist. (;

@Zesh: Glückwunsch zu den leichtverdienten 200g! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

Fällt mir auch immer auf-.- wenns nun ein spieler der anderen fraktion ist zb ein hordler nem ally den qs gegenstand klaut dann is das kacke aber graaaaaaaaaaade noch ok aber graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade noch weil man ja rivalisiert, aber wenn allys dem ally den mob klaun oder das item find ich das ehrlichgesagt schon extrem SCHEISSE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TranceGemini (19. November 2008)

Also es gibt immer Leute die sich wie deppen im spiel benehmen,

bestes beispiel ich rufe ein boot für eine quest damit ich den Kapitän töten muss, erledige die 4 wachen erst dann springt der Kapitän vom schiff will ihn grad angreifen kommt ein krieger stürmt auf den drauf und nimmt mir mein moob.

Ich schreibe im sagen text dort arsch und was kommt von ihm zurück " Hurensohn" habe ihm dann gesagt das ich das melden werde da meinte er "ich kack noob könnte es ruhig melden" naja gemeldet 4 stunden keine antwort vom Gm dann nachdem ich einkaufen war und abends wieder online war post nur im briefkasten.

Aber es gibt ja auch noch nette Menschen die ein helfen. Leider machen aber diese Deppen das spiel Kaputt weil irgendwann wird man auch so ein arsch der die moobs klaut da mann ja keine lust mehr hat immer hinten anzustehn.

Fazit: Behandele andere spieler so wie du auch behandelt werden möchtest, weil wenn wir alle so unfair werden ist das spiel ja nicht mehr so schön.


----------



## Schlons (19. November 2008)

Ist nunmal so wenn vor kurzem ein Addon rausgekommen ist...

Viele Spieler auf einem Fleck - alle wollen so schnell wie möglich ihre Quests machen -> viele Leute "stehlen" Mobs bzw. Questitems.

Ich mache sowas eigentlich nie... ich löse das indem ich einfach die Leute versuche zu inviten bevor ein Questmob spawnt usw.

Aber ganz verhindern lässt sich sowas halt nicht... außerdem ist das eh nur am Anfang jetzt so... später wird sich alles wieder normaliesieren - also spar dir die Nerven für was anderes ;D


----------



## SOS5 (19. November 2008)

natürlich ist das überall so. jeder nutzt seinen vorteil. wenn du ein schure wärst oder dudu dann würdest das doch bestimmt auch machen. ich versuche auch alles um mein mob zu bekommen auch wenn ich dafür 5allys killen muss dazu noch 3anderen das mob klau. wenn zwei vorm boss stehen wird der immer geklaut. aber schonmal was von grp machen gehört?


----------



## Dracocephalus (19. November 2008)

War schon immer so, ist jetzt nur etwas konzentrierter, weil wegen WotLK wieder mehr Spieler online sind und neue dazugekommen sind. Das ist natürlich auch vom Server abhängig. Auf einem reinen PvP-Server sind z.B. eher Menschen, denen es weniger um Rollenspiel geht und die in der Tendenz nicht sozial, sondern stark nach dem Konkurrenzgedanken handeln.

Aber ich sehe das so, wie der Threadstarter: Wenn eindeutig zu sehen ist, daß es sich nicht nur um tumbes Mobgekloppe handelt, sondern der Spieler es auf einen Boss oder Questgegner abgesehen hat, erhält natürlich der den Vortritt, der zuerst da war. Dabei ist es mir sogar herzlich egal, ob Allianz oder Horde. Ich helfe gerne, wenn es eng wird. Bei der eigenen Fraktion frage ich dann meist nach, ob es denn auch der Gegner sein soll und dann kommt es eigentlich immer zu einer Gruppe. Hab noch nie erlebt, daß einer einen Invite grundlos ausschlägt (und, ja, "gibt mehr EP" ist ein Grund^^). Bei der gegnerischen Fraktion frage ich dann mit /point und /ask nach, ob es der Mob werden soll. Dann kommt fast immer ein /ja zurück und antworte mit /attack. Dann unterstütze ich im Kampf. In der Regel ist der andere so überrascht und glücklich, daß er mit mir wartet, bis der respawn kommt und mir hilft. SO soll das laufen. Mit etwas Glück trifft man auf einen Priester, der einen kurz übernimmt, einmal quer durchbuffed und sich freundlich verabschiedet. Alles schon gehabt...^^

Ein Spieler der eigenen Fraktion, der sich bei Mobs oder Items "vordrängelt", insbesondere, wenn die schon mit einem Stun quasi getagged sind (es reicht auch ein Blick auf das Ziel des Ziels, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob der den legen will), muß schon einen WIRKLICH guten Grund haben und sich ganz schnell entschuldigen, wenn er nicht auf meine Ignore-Liste und ein Ticket bekommen möchte. Handelt es sich um Ressourcen, erwarte ich, daß er sie aushändigt. Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Die meisten verstehen das und sehen ihren Fehler ein. Die Sache mit den getarnten Mobklauern ist allerdings der Gipfel. 

Es ist wirklich nicht schwer, sich (OOC) wie ein Mensch zu benehmen, auch wenn man einen Orc oder Zwerg spielt. Dann macht das Spiel auch viel mehr Spaß und man bekommt keine pochende Ader oder Magengeschwüre...^^

D.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

Außerdem wenn man beim named mob einfach klaut, is das doppelt bescheuert ich zumindest wenn ich aufn mob wart und es kommt ein andrer ally an dann hau ich auf den invite button das es qualmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich das mobklaun einfach  scheiiiiiiiiisse finde


----------



## softcake_orange (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...




Alle denen es so geht, spielen das falsche Spiel!

It´s time for change! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cemesis (19. November 2008)

Hatte letztens auch so ein Fall..

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein 63er Elite Questmob ( der unten in der Schlucht ist, unter dem Bollwerk ), Mob steht vor mir und ich sah wie ein anderer Char gleicher Fraktion angelaufen kam. Er ging sofort auf den Qmob. ICH lud ihn in Gruppe und er lehnt ab..

Noch während er auf den Mob einprügelte wisperte ich ihn an was er denn für einer sei..

Er darauf nur..: Wieso? Der geht doch prima alleine


Naja...


----------



## woici (19. November 2008)

Zesh123 schrieb:


> Die Blumen heißen Narzissen.



ach was, das sind die glatzen in den bomberjacken und den schnürstiefeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

SOS5 schrieb:


> natürlich ist das überall so. jeder nutzt seinen vorteil. wenn du ein schure wärst oder dudu dann würdest das doch bestimmt auch machen.




Ich find das nicht grad nett wenn der hexer grad sein fluch draufballert und dann kommt ein schurke sooofort mit shadowstep um den mob zu klaun. außerdem hab ichn schurken aber ich bin nich son arschloch ich wart brav wenn einer vorher da war, denn ich find es absolut ASOZIAL


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Hatte letztens auch so ein Fall..
> 
> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ein 63er Elite Questmob ( der unten in der Schlucht ist, unter dem Bollwerk ), Mob steht vor mir und ich sah wie ein anderer Char gleicher Fraktion angelaufen kam. Er ging sofort auf den Qmob. ICH lud ihn in Gruppe und er lehnt ab..
> 
> ...


das kann aber auchn missverständnis gewesen sein, vielleicht dachte er das du zufällig vorbei kommst und ihm fix helfen willst.
Du musst halt immer vorher anschreiben das n missverständnis ausgeschlossen ist halt vorher huhu peter has du die qs auch?!! ja dann lad ich dich ma ein XD


----------



## Gorgor (19. November 2008)

Hatte schon unzählige Situationen z.b.:
Ich komme zum Mob X und Spieler A steht daneben und wartet auf den Respawn.
Ich frage Spieler A ob er den quest "Töte Mob X" auch offen hat. Spieler A antwortet nicht.
Ich lade Spieler A ein, Spieler A lehnt ab, ich stell pet (bin Jäger) auf aggresiv, pet schnappt sich Mob X, Quest erledigt.
Und was dann kommt ist ja echt die Höhe, Spieler A beleidigt mich und sagt, ich hätte ihm doch sagen können dass ich den boss auch brauche.

Wenn jmd einen Questboss braucht, frag ich auch nach.
Wer dann ablehnt, PECH GEHABT!!! denn ich bekomm den mob so oder so zuerst


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

Fällt mir auch massiv auf. Ist sehr nervig, vor allem weil man nichts dagegen tun kann


----------



## xXPusherXx (19. November 2008)

also ich mach das immer so wenn ich zu nem q mob komme und ein anderer da steht inv ich Ihn einfach in grp oder wenn er in grp ist wisper ich ihn an er soll mich inven so ist das kein problem ;-)


----------



## Cylierie (19. November 2008)

es wird immer asoziale idioten geben die der meinung sind leuten was weg zu schnappen ,das diese sich schwehr erarbeitet haben . Allerdings bei der tagesquest in skettis gabs auch eine friedliche lösung ,und wenn wir *guten* uns immer mal wieder in so einer situation hinten anstellen mit den worten:
 mach du man erst ich warte dann eben noch , gehen wir wenigstens mit gutem beispiel voran.
Cylie


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Die Zeit zum anschreiben, wird er wohl nich gehabt haben^^


----------



## Sty (19. November 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wenn du in Classic wow gespielt hättest, würdest du wissen, dass das Verhalten was heute normal ist, damals nur vereinzelte Leute an den Tag gelegt haben und die sich dafür keinen guten Namen machten.



Ja du hast da vollkommen Recht, ich weiß zwar nicht woran es lag aber Leute die sich aufgeführt haben wie der Elefant im Porzelanladen gab es nur selten und diese wurden dann auch ganz schnell von der Community ausgeschlossen sodass diese es entweder lernten oder den Server wechselten.

Damals gabs solch ein Verhalten sehr selten und wenn einer sich so aufgeführt hat machte das sehr schnell die Runde. Seltsamerweiße kannte auch jeder jeden irgendwie o0.


----------



## Deasaster (19. November 2008)

kekei schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja nun WAR, die Community ist an Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand nicht zu übertreffen.
> Dieses Spiel ist unglaublich, es übertrifft alles Positive in anderen Spielen in allem, es...
> Ist ja gut, ich bin ja schon wieder im WAR-Forum....


Der Brüller des Tages!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Niveau in WoW gestiegen ist seit WAR auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Erypo (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...



Was is daran so ein großes problem? wenn der den mob bekommt sag ihm er soll dich doch in grp einladen und fertig dann habt ihr beide was davon.
Wenn ers net macht hast pech und du warst einfach zu langsam.


----------



## CR0M (19. November 2008)

dazu hab ich auch ne kleine story bin selber hordler

die quest in neu herdweiler wo man die elite kommandantin umnieten muss keine gruppe auf die schnelle gefunden also alleine hin die ein oder andere 3er q packt man ja auch allein

naja da angekommen den raum gecleared gerezzt und den q mob angegriffen

leider war er nen bissel stärker als erwartet im kampfverlauf hatt besagter mob dann 2 mal mein pet gekillt der mob allerdings hatte ca noch halbes life

da erscheinen hinter mir aus dem nichts 2 allies dranei schami und n11 warri die beiden stürmen ohne zu zögern sofort auf den mob und hauen ihn mit mir um 

ja es gibt durchaus noch nette leute ob allie oder horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum dank hab ich dann auf respawn gewartet und hab den beiden ebenfalls geholfen sollt eigentlich normal sein


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. November 2008)

Ich kann den Threadsteller ein bißchen verstehen - ist mir vor ein paar Tagen auch bei Kurbelzischs Basis passiert. Ich sichte ein Mineralvorkommen und kämpfe mich durch die ganzen Drohnen, die dieses nervige "Alarmgeplärre" von sich geben. Als alle Gegner beseitigt waren und meine Gnomin gerade in die Hände spuckte, um die Spitzhacke in den Flöz zu treiben, respawnen direkt am Vorkommen diese nervigen Teile - also Spitzhacke weg und kämpfen .. währenddessen kommt gemütlich ein Dickerchen von Taure angeritten und hackt mir gemütlich das Vorkommen vor der Nase weg ..  Ich war arg versucht in PVP zu wechseln und der "dummen Kuh" ein wenig das Fell zu verkohlen .. !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larxenus (19. November 2008)

Es kommt drauf an. Wenn Kollegen aus eigener Fraktion dabei sind, Frage ich nett nach Invite oder sonnstwie. Wenn er auf dem Invite nicht eingeht oder es sogar gegnerische Fraktion ist, dann stehe ich am Respawn-Ort und mache eine Tab-Feuerschlag Rota :3

&&'nd ahja!

Lustig ist es wenn 3 Pala's Weihe machen und ich mit Feuerschlag trotzdem bekomme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soviele spit-Makro selten gleichzeitig gesehn xD.


----------



## McCoffee (19. November 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Allerdings höre ich bei uns im TS immer öfter von Gildenkollegen die BB betreiben, das sie wenn sie Farmen, und aufgrund ihres Lvl 74 -76 noch nicht fliegen, dass sich einige AR***** in den Lüften auf ihren FM aufhalten, warten bis der letzte Mob vor dem Erzvorkommen im Kampf mit meinem Kollegen ist dann Landen und in Ruhe das Erz vor der Nase wegfarmen, das ist echt arm, vorallem wenn man 79 oder 80 ist und die 74/75er Mobs so weghauen könnte um zu farmen und das nur macht weil man zu schnell oben war keinen geeigneten Raid zusammenkriegt und sich jetzt Langweilt.
> Das Beste ist dann wenn, dann noch nen Wisper a la "na haste Erfolg" kommt von oben runter, so ne Leute sollten mal nen Bann bekommen.



Das geht noch dreister...
War noch zu BC-Zeiten! Hatte ein Vorkommen entdeckt, und war gerade am abbauen... Rechtsklick -> loot, Rechtsklick -> loot, Rechtsklick -> "Wird bereits verwendet"... kam plötzlich einer aus der EIGENEN Fraktion vorbei und haut drauf! Autoloot hatte ich vergessen und dieses §(%"&/!")$ hatte genau auf diese halbe Sekunde gewartet, die man braucht um sich nach dem loot wieder ans abbauen zu machen! Auf die Frage was das soll hatte er nur gelacht... -> ignore!
In solchen Situationen denk ich mir immer, wenn die sich im echten Leben auch so verhalten müssen sie wirklich sehr gutmütige Freunde/Kollegen/Vorgesetzte haben!


----------



## Audialize (19. November 2008)

Moin, 

also vorneweg muss ich sagen das ich mir natürlich nicht alle post's durchgelesen habe und das was ich kundgeben möchte bestimmt schon jemand vor mir geschrieben hat. Also spart euch die flames :-P .

Das einem ab und zu mal die Mobs vor der Nase weggeklaut werden kann ich ja noch verschmerzen. Aber mir passiert es öfters das, wenn ich mich extra durch ne höhle mit mehreren Mobs klatsche um an ein Erz zu kommen irgendein Idiot an einem vorbei wetzt und einem das Zeug vor der Nase abbaut. Und das finde ich sehr wohl Assozial. Wenn ich mitbekomme das jemand anderes auch auf das Vorkommen scharf ist dann baue ich einmal ab und lass dann den anderen (nebenbei auch Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion) abbauen. Meistens klappt es das jeder dann im Wechsel abbaut und natürlich auch beide ihren Skillpunkt bekommen.
Und nebenbei :-D ne nette Weihe hilft allen Pala's ihre Erze und Questloot's zumindest gegen unfreundliche Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion zu verteidigen solange mann noch mit Mobs zu tun hat.

PS: lool
      Ja so Leute die während du abbaust dazukommen und einfach anfangen abzubauen und es nichtmal gebacken kriegen einen anzuwispern wegen teilen, das sind sowieso die letzten Idioten.
      Das ist ja nun wirklich wie bei dem Beispiel des TE (im Supermarkt das zeug aus nem anderen Einkaufswagen klauen)

      Manchmal hab ich echt den Eindruck das es in Spielen wie WoW zu mindestens 70% nur Assoziale Zombies gibts. Viele sind einfach nicht in der Lage zu nem sozialen Rollenspiel. LEIDER!!!


----------



## Perkone (19. November 2008)

Wenns mir irgendwo zuviele Leute hat für n Mob, mach ich derweil was anderes. Wofür sollte ich mich abärgern für nix ?


----------



## Zesh123 (19. November 2008)

woici schrieb:


> ach was, das sind die glatzen in den bomberjacken und den schnürstiefeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiß!

btt:

Ja das mit den questmobs ist auf meinem server kaum ein problem(serverauslastung niedrig).
Aber ich kann mir echt vorstellen wir schlimm das auf den vollen Servern ist.
Aber ich hatte so ein fall auch schonmal.
wenns n ally ist habe ich ihn gegankt, war es ein Hordler der mir den questmob weggeschnappt hat /spit und weiter laufen,
eine andere Quest machen und später wiederkommen wenn respawn ist.

MFG Zesh


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. November 2008)

> Deshalb gibt es ja nun WAR, die Community ist an Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und Sachverstand nicht zu übertreffen.
> Dieses Spiel ist unglaublich, es übertrifft alles Positive in anderen Spielen in allem, es...
> Ist ja gut, ich bin ja schon wieder im WAR-Forum....




XD warte mal ein jahr dann gibts in war au mehr ******


----------



## i_boT (19. November 2008)

Ganz einfach inven oder nach nem inv fragen wenn nix kommt einfach versuchen so schnell wie möglich tappen dann sind sie selbst schuld und wenn einer von der gegnerischen fraktion da ist ist es für mich selbstverständlich das ich ihm den Mob klaue und wenn ich ihn dafür legen muss (pvp server)
Schlimmer finde ich es wenn einem jemand n vorkommen oder kräuter geklaut werden für de man mobs gekillt hat oder wenn man beim erz schon 1 mal gelootet hat und dann einer aus der EIGENEN fraktion kommt und es wegklaut.


----------



## Brianbrasco (19. November 2008)

Ich verstehe den TE all zu gut. Wir machen es seit BC auf folgendem Weg. 

Wir haben uns eine GildenIgnoreliste erschaffen. Darauf sind die Namen solcher spieler alphabetisch eingetragen und mit dem Verstoss/Datum gezeichnet. Ich sag euch, es gibt nichts schöneres wie einen "Random" in ne Gruppe einzuladen, der schon lange sucht. Um ihn dann mit "sry du hast am xx.xx.2007 gezeigt, dass du ein assi bist in dem Du Mop XY so und so behandelt hast" wieder aus der Gruppe zu werfen. 

Ich hab schon die grössten Arschkriechereien von solchen Spielern erlebt seither und wer weiss, viellicht lernt der einte oder andere doch mal etwas daraus.


----------



## BlackSeed (19. November 2008)

Wenn einer rumsteht der den gleichen Mob braucht, gibts nen Whisper und n Invite, ausser die Deppen kloppen sich schon um den Mob, dann setz ich mich hin und geh ne Zigarette rauchen.... Geduld ist eine Tugend und man kann sich so schön belustigen über das Verhalten dieser "Personen".

Wegen der allgemeinen Unfreundlichkeit.... hab jetzt endlich mal den /1 und den /2 ausgeschaltet, sry, aber ich brauch keine Flamewars von Inkompetenten Halbpubertierenden Erwachsenen zu lesen, da kann ich auch in ein CS Forum gehen... und auf die paar Handelsangebote kann ich sehr gut verzichten. Aber die Ruhe während dem Spielen ist herrlich.

My 5 Cent und ohne Gewähr auf Verständnis des geneigten Lesers


----------



## SilverGER (19. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Hach, sowas versüßt einem doch echt den Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warst Du das etwa?? War nämlich tatsächlich eine Nachtelfe, das hatte ich aber nirgends geschrieben^^


----------



## Audialize (19. November 2008)

@Brainbrasco

lol ist ne gute Idee - aber wie setzt ihr das dann um?  Ich denke das auf eurer Liste bestimmt schon der halbe Server drauf ist.  Müsste auf jeden Fall wenn es auf allen Servern ungefär gleich abgeht.
Ihr müsst euch dann bestimmt erstmal ne halbe Stunde durch die Liste kämpfen um das abzuchecken. Aber trotzdem ne gute Idee.


----------



## Deasaster (19. November 2008)

Brianbrasco schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den TE all zu gut. Wir machen es seit BC auf folgendem Weg.
> 
> Wir haben uns eine GildenIgnoreliste erschaffen. Darauf sind die Namen solcher spieler alphabetisch eingetragen und mit dem Verstoss/Datum gezeichnet. Ich sag euch, es gibt nichts schöneres wie einen "Random" in ne Gruppe einzuladen, der schon lange sucht. Um ihn dann mit "sry du hast am xx.xx.2007 gezeigt, dass du ein assi bist in dem Du Mop XY so und so behandelt hast" wieder aus der Gruppe zu werfen.
> 
> Ich hab schon die grössten Arschkriechereien von solchen Spielern erlebt seither und wer weiss, viellicht lernt der einte oder andere doch mal etwas daraus.



Dabei geht Dir dann voll einer ab was?
Mit so einem Verhalten stellst Du dich mit solchen Leuten auf eine Stufe, oder sogar noch etwas drunter.
Wir Menschen sind nun mal Egoisten, wär es nicht der Fall, hätte das Experiment Kommunismus wohl auch funktioniert.
Ab und an sollte man auch malein Arschloch sein, aber in der Regel sollte es doch freundlich und gesittet zugehn.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

SilverGER schrieb:


> Warst Du das etwa?? War nämlich tatsächlich eine Nachtelfe, das hatte ich aber nirgends geschrieben^^


Lool ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das muss ich mir in meiner romantischen Phantasie dazugedichtet haben ^^ Nee ich bins nicht, hab nen Freischwinger in der Hose ... und das sage ich jetzt, damit ich die Illusion einer ganz besonderen Begegnung aufrechterhalte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. November 2008)

serverdown schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund macht dieses Spiel kein Spass mehr und Dalmus ich sage nur typisch Jäger


Punkt 1: Aha, typisch Jäger.
Das Gleiche hätte ich mit meinem Hexer oder meinem DK machen können.
Hättest Du dann auch gesagt: "ich sage nur typisch Hexer" oder "ich sage nur typisch Todesritter"?
Dir ist schon klar, daß das bedeuten würde, daß es eben nicht mehr typisch ist?

Und Punkt 2: Es standen 3 andere Leute da, die ebenfalls auf den Spawn warteten und sobald der Mob da war, hat _jeder_ einen Instant rausgehauen.
Und wenn ich mit meinem Pet direkt auf dem Spawnpunkt stehe, dann kann sich jeder denken, daß er da entweder verdammt schnell sein, oder mich nach einer Gruppe fragen sollte.
Wenn keiner der 3 fragt... selbst schuld.


----------



## Erypo (19. November 2008)

es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda... wieso sollte man net einfach warten bis irgendwer da alles abgrast und dann holt man sich das was man braucht...
grp machen wär da hald ne gute lösung aba da gibts auch wida so leute die plötzlich vergessen wie des geht oda erst nach dem kampf sagen : Öhm sry haabs erst jetzt gelesen. 

und wennns wer von der anderen fraktion is => sturmangriff <3 pvp


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda... wieso sollte man net einfach warten bis irgendwer da alles abgrast und dann holt man sich das was man braucht...
> grp machen wär da hald ne gute lösung aba da gibts auch wida so leute die plötzlich vergessen wie des geht oda erst nach dem kampf sagen : Öhm sry haabs erst jetzt gelesen.
> 
> und wennns wer von der anderen fraktion is => sturmangriff <3 pvp


iwi verstäh isch näd, wiso dass inteligent sain solte, purer Egoismus...
@ PvP: Joa, das ist eine gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (19. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda... wieso sollte man net einfach warten bis irgendwer da alles abgrast und dann holt man sich das was man braucht...
> grp machen wär da hald ne gute lösung aba da gibts auch wida so leute die plötzlich vergessen wie des geht oda erst nach dem kampf sagen : Öhm sry haabs erst jetzt gelesen.
> 
> und wennns wer von der anderen fraktion is => sturmangriff <3 pvp



intelligent nicht mit faul verwechseln


----------



## Vitany2910 (19. November 2008)

da ist es doch ganz praktisch, dass der todesritter zeitgleich mit nordend rausgekommen ist. anfangs war ich auch mehr als scharf aufs neue gebiet. aber nachdem ich mit entsetzen festgestellt habe, auf was für einen egotrip viele da fahren (mobklau, zuschauen, wie man erst alles plattmacht und kurz vorm krepieren ist, um an etwas heranzu kommen, etc pepe...), hab ich beschlossen meinen todesritter erstmal in ruf und skills hochzuspielen, bis sich der hype vom neuen gebiet gelegt hat. dann kann ich da in frieden weiterzocken. war ja mit quel'danas nicht viel anders.


----------



## Der alte hase (19. November 2008)

mir passiert auch immer öfters sowas letztens ich in der tundra mach das quest ,,Der alte Seemann´´(oder so) estmal benutzt ich den gegenstand um die mobs zu rufen. prügel ich mich durch 6mobs durch dann kommt der boss kommt 1hexer und schlägt ihn zuerst.danach gefragt was das soll keine antwort und einfach mal abhauen . Gut das ganze nochmal gemacht dann wird mir der mobs von ner gruppe aus 2leuten nochmal weggeschnappt ... also manche spieler sind echt assis.dann kam noch ein schamane der war wenigsten freundlich und hat mich geinvt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich persönlich inve jeden spieler der eine q braucht ... aber so leute die meinen zu müssen einen die mobs weg zuschnappen müssen bei einer beschwöungs q oder so da platz mir echt der kragen.es gibt wirklich nette spieler aber manche sind echt a-löcher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda...



für so jemanden mit bunter Knete im Kopf wie dem hier



necrodancer schrieb:


> lol ist das wieder eine mimimi geselschafft hier das ist ja kaum zu glauben , leute wenn ihr sowas ned verkraftet dann spielt was anderes oder gebt euch mit hello kitty ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist das intelligent.

Für alle andren asozial.


----------



## AcidSoul (19. November 2008)

mir werden auch ab und zu mobs geklaut, dafür klau ich aber auch ab und zu^^ ist halt normal, jeder will die quests zuende bringen und hat kein bock stundenlang aus "fairness" zu warten <.<

was mich allerdings tierisch angekotzt hat war im DK-Startgebiet bei der quest wo man den gefangenen hinrichten muss... ich hab mir sein gelaber 3 mal angehört, bis ich seiner bitte ihn zu töten nachkommen konnte, weil ständig irgendein idiot reinkam und mir den einfach weggekillt hat. das fand ich schon ziemlich arm...


----------



## Hicks1 (19. November 2008)

Also ich kann mich bisher nicht beschweren. Bis auf einmal läuft es eigentlich sehr geordnet.

Wenn man bei nem Q-Boss steht wird man recht schnell eingeladen bzw läd ein und wenn es darum geht etwas zu sammeln, tja dann hab ich immer ein Auge nacht hinten gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Gilneas bin ich fast etwas überrascht das es noch so gut klappt.

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (19. November 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Wir Menschen sind nun mal Egoisten, ...



Verrückte Welt, erst gestern gab es einen ellenlangen Thread, in dem gesagt wurde, der Mensch funktioniere nur in einer Gemeinschaft, um als Individuum zu überleben.
Schon witzig wie Spieler durch ihr jeweiliges Handeln im Spiel die gesamte Evolutionstheorie Tag für Tag um die Ohren geworfen bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda... wieso sollte man net einfach warten bis irgendwer da alles abgrast und dann holt man sich das was man braucht...
> grp machen wär da hald ne gute lösung aba da gibts auch wida so leute die plötzlich vergessen wie des geht oda erst nach dem kampf sagen : Öhm sry haabs erst jetzt gelesen.
> 
> und wennns wer von der anderen fraktion is => sturmangriff <3 pvp



Wie? Intelligent?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Primus Pilus


----------



## Néstron15 (19. November 2008)

Also mir is mal was witziges passiert war vor wotlk , hab in nethersturm kräuter gefarmt (mit gatherer) und ein anderer kräuterkundler is mir die ganze zeit hinterher spaziert und hat sie mir oft mals weggeschnappt da bin ich schön zum rand von nethersturm geluaufen wo man sehr schnell runter fällt (bin dudu) und bin da ma einfach runter gesprungen und er hinterher und ich in fluggestalt er gestorben schreibt ermich plötzlich an und sagt was soll das und ich hab erst ma angefangen zu lachen 



 Und an te am meisten hilft einfach wenn du schneller bist als die anderen


----------



## Mainrick (19. November 2008)

Also ich klaue gern die Q mobs... aber nur wenn alllies auf die warten ;D bei den Hordies lad ich die immer ganz lieb und nett ein dann hat jeder hordie was davon =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Hey die netten Leute sind jetzt grade am leveln im bereich 55-65 habe die letzten tage nur nette leute getroffen die sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich waren.


----------



## Asmardin (19. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hey die netten Leute sind jetzt grade am leveln im bereich 55-65 habe die letzten tage nur nette leute getroffen die sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich waren.



Echt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wieviel davon waren DK´s?


----------



## Adnuf (19. November 2008)

Das einzige wasm ich stört sind die leute die mir vor der Nase meine vorkommen weg hacken und ich grad noch am kämpfen bin mit dem moob, der vor dem vorkommen steht/stand

spirich: Uhi ein Khoriom vorkommen,"anstürm" moob hau" 
Pala kommt daher Hackt alles ab und geht


----------



## Thornbearer (19. November 2008)

> Auf Gilneas bin ich fast etwas überrascht das es noch so gut klappt.



Das sehe  ich genau so, bin auch auf Gilneas und wenn ich bei einem Questmob auf respawn warte fliegt mir meist schon eine Gruppeneinladung entgegen. Und wenn nicht frage ich höflich nach und bekomme auch meist höfliche antworten. Kommunikation ist alles. Gestern hat mir sogar ein Mitglied der Anderen Fraktion per Emote mitgeteilt, dass er mir den Vortritt bei einem Questmob lässt.... dass find ich super.

Ich denke es gilt mal wieder "Wie du es in den Wald rufst, so schallt es heraus". Klar gibts immer wieder Egoschweine, aber die gabs vor 3Jahren auch schon. Aber ich persönlich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Artherk (19. November 2008)

So eine beschwerde hatt ich jetz vor ein paar tagen mal... die ging aber an mich! also folgendes szenario... ich queste gerade im heulenden fjord... mache die q mit den protodrachenwelpen... und renne fröhlich pfeifen auf den mob zu... pet drauf ... aimed shot alles perfekt... da kommt als ich den halben lebensbalken des viehs down hatte... so ein hexer daher und meint zu mir, Ich zitiere:" Hey du Nob schnapp mir nicht immer die drops weg... als ich ihn dann darauf hingewiesen habe das ich ihm die besagten drops gar nicht nehmen kann sondern das man die viecher mobs nennt und ihn darauf hingewiesen hab das ich erster war... da meint er nur... das merk ich mir nächstes mal schnapp ich dir auch einen weg mal sehen wie dir das gefällt... konnte mich dann auch nimmer beherschen und schrieb: tja dann würd ich mal den finger aus der nase nehmen und n bissl schneller werden soll ja auch was bringen... Oder anderes szenario... ich reite im heulenden fjord rum sehe einen krieger der sich gerade mit den schaufelhauern beschäftigt... als alle tot waren und er gelootet hatte fragte ich darf ich ledern... keine antwort... daraufhin hab ich halt angefangen... da schreibt er mich an und sagt spinnst du das sin meine mobs... ich dann so bist kürschner... er nein.. ich.. kannst es ja gar  nicht gebrauchen... seine geistreiche antwort... ja und lass liegen... Also so nen mist hab ich lang nimmer gehört ihr?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das wärs erst mal greetz an alle netten wow spieler da drausen^^ euer Arthi /Faro (madmortem)


----------



## BulletformyValentine (19. November 2008)

da kann man nur sagen pech gehabt die andern wollen auch ihre quests erledigen warum sollten sie dir den vortritt lassen


----------



## khaleda (19. November 2008)

also wenn ich Leute ausder anderen Fraktion die Mobs weghaue gehört das irgendwie zum Spiel dazu, es ist nunmal Horde gegen Allianz
natürlich nicht permanent den Questmob weghauen nur aus Spaß an der Freud
aber wenn mir ein Alli die Dinger weghaut weil ich mich noch im Kampf befinde und er das sehen MUß, dass ich an das Questteil will
dann hat das auch nichts mehr mit gehört zum Spiel dazu oder mußt schneller sein und und
sondern das sind für mich ganz einfach egoistische Dreckschweine ( sorry für den Ausdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und davon gibt es, wie man jetzt beim Questen wieder sieht , viel zu viele
klar will jeder fertig werden , aber auch der, der als erster am Mob steht
normal warte ich oder helfe jedem , frag nach Gurppe und und, da bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone
für den Rest habe ich leider 0 Verständnis
interessiert diese Leute vielleicht nicht , ok
aber es kommt der Tag wo sie etwas wollen und dann die Leute sich an solche Pappnasen erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (19. November 2008)

Wenn man bisschen rp reinbringen will gehört es dazu die mobs in Nordend zu klauen ein Rauer Eisig kalter kontienent und man stellt sich schön brav an?


----------



## buffsplz (19. November 2008)

Mal so mal so: erstaunlicherweise bildete sich in der Boreanischen Tundra eine Schlange. Wie im Kaufhaus an der Kasse. Jeder hat brav gewartet. Bei den meisten Mobs wird spontan eingeladen und es kommt nur noch drauf an, ob Horde oder Allianz zuerst draufkloppt. Den tollen Trick mit dem Stealth-Schurken haben wir auch schon gehabt. Ist eine miese Tour, aber wenn es die gespielte Klasse hergibt: Pech halt. 

Mit meinem Warri ist es mir aber auch schon oft genug passiert in den Grizzlyhügeln: Mob gesehen - Chaaaaarge.... und dem Priest der drei Bäume weiterstand den Mob geklaut. Sry, nicht gesehen.

Besonders frustrierend finde ich die Leute, die man in Gruppe einladen will oder wo man um Einladung bittet und es wird einfach abgelehnt. Da lege ich es drauf an, den Mob den anderen "wegzufarmen". Und so ein Deff-Warri kann sich verdammt lange mit einem Mob beschaftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TE, du siehst, es gibt die unterschiedlichsten Ansätze und Erscheinungsformen.
In dem Sinne an alle: seid nett zueinander, wir wollen alle Level80 schnell erreichen.


----------



## scarii (19. November 2008)

ich inv die leute denn einfach immer zur grp...da lehnt nie wer ab und der mob is schnell zu 2t gekillt
alle sind glücklich


----------



## neo1986 (19. November 2008)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Das sehe  ich genau so, bin auch auf Gilneas und wenn ich bei einem Questmob auf respawn warte fliegt mir meist schon eine Gruppeneinladung entgegen. Und wenn nicht frage ich höflich nach und bekomme auch meist höfliche antworten. Kommunikation ist alles. Gestern hat mir sogar ein Mitglied der Anderen Fraktion per Emote mitgeteilt, dass er mir den Vortritt bei einem Questmob lässt.... dass find ich super.
> 
> Ich denke es gilt mal wieder "Wie du es in den Wald rufst, so schallt es heraus". Klar gibts immer wieder Egoschweine, aber die gabs vor 3Jahren auch schon. Aber ich persönlich kann mich nicht beschweren.


0 mit denen kann ich mich nichtso anfreunden. Die reiten mir immer weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verdamt falch geantwortet ..


----------



## Malakas (19. November 2008)

Erypo schrieb:


> es is vl assig aba iwi auch intelligent oda... wieso sollte man net einfach warten bis irgendwer da alles abgrast und dann holt man sich das was man braucht...
> grp machen wär da hald ne gute lösung aba da gibts auch wida so leute die plötzlich vergessen wie des geht oda erst nach dem kampf sagen : Öhm sry haabs erst jetzt gelesen.
> 
> und wennns wer von der anderen fraktion is => sturmangriff <3 pvp




Duden schnell !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas nennst du intelligent ? da wo ich herkomme nennt man sowas eine dreckigen Schmarotzer  : )


----------



## Fearforfun (19. November 2008)

ja das problem hab ich auch ich muss allerdings gestehen ich mach es auch.
Wenn jetz vor nen einzelnen mob schon 8 spieler warten dann hau ich auch sofort nen instan aoe raus wenn der spawnt auch wenn ich der letzte war der gekommen ist.
Warum?
Nunja leida macht das schon so ziemlich jeder und ich will lvl also hab ich keinen andere wahl wenn ich mich also da hin stellen würde das mit den anderen absprechen würde (wobei der mob in der zeit schon 2x spwant) dann würde wieder wer anders kommen wenn ich dran bi un den tappen vorallem gibbets ja auch verständigungs probleme mit der gegnerischen fraktion.
Also leida geht es aktuell nicht anders ich hab auch schon von dot auf destro geskillt einfach weil der dot keine cast's zum tappen hat und ich sicherlich mit dem (vorallem am anfang) 10% weniger xp die stunde gemacht hab weil ich q's mit einzelen mobs gar nicht und quets mit töte 10 davon nur beschränkt machen konnte.


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. November 2008)

@ Artherk

Wieso muß laut deiner Erfolgs-Signatur nur bayerischer Dialekt gedolmetscht werden?

Sitze hier in einem Seminar mit sächsischem Dozenten und bräuchte auch sehr oft einen...

Fühle mich irgendwie diskriminiert... nee, so ist es nicht, aber finds doof... JA, ich komm aus Bayern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## khaleda (19. November 2008)

The schrieb:


> Wenn man bisschen rp reinbringen will gehört es dazu die mobs in Nordend zu klauen ein Rauer Eisig kalter kontienent und man stellt sich schön brav an?



rp fraktion gegen fraktion ,wie gesagt ja, aber gerade rp sollte innerhalb einer Fraktion schon mit etwas anstand gehen oder ????
auf einem rp-server würde dir so ein verhalten innerhalb der fraktion sicherlich nicht tolleriert werden , wenn du schon mit rp anfängst


----------



## riggedi (19. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Verrückte Welt, erst gestern gab es einen ellenlangen Thread, in dem gesagt wurde, der Mensch funktioniere nur in einer Gemeinschaft, um als Individuum zu überleben.


Du sagst es. Offensichtlich gibt es Ansichten dazu, die so unterschiedlich sind wie Ebbe und Flut - und die sich auch genauso schnell ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> ja das problem hab ich auch ich muss allerdings gestehen ich mach es auch.
> Wenn jetz vor nen einzelnen mob schon 8 spieler warten dann hau ich auch sofort nen instan aoe raus wenn der spawnt auch wenn ich der letzte war der gekommen ist.
> Warum?
> Nunja leida macht das schon so ziemlich jeder und ich will lvl also hab ich keinen andere wahl wenn ich mich also da hin stellen würde das mit den anderen absprechen würde (wobei der mob in der zeit schon 2x spwant) dann würde wieder wer anders kommen wenn ich dran bi un den tappen vorallem gibbets ja auch verständigungs probleme mit der gegnerischen fraktion.
> Also leida geht es aktuell nicht anders ich hab auch schon von dot auf destro geskillt einfach weil der dot keine cast's zum tappen hat und ich sicherlich mit dem (vorallem am anfang) 10% weniger xp die stunde gemacht hab weil ich q's mit einzelen mobs gar nicht und quets mit töte 10 davon nur beschränkt machen konnte.


Entschuldige wenn ich deinen Erguss nicht zur Gänze lese, bei dieser Art von Schwalldichtung krieg ich ne Hyperventilation. Ach, eh ichs vergess: verpiss dich


----------



## Bengram (19. November 2008)

Ich lad immer einfach alle Leute ein, die um den Questmob stehen. Fahr bis jetzt sehr gut damit.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...



jo das passiert schon sehr oft, aber naja was kann man gegen diese WoW spieler nur machen -.-


----------



## Luja123 (19. November 2008)

Auf Vek'lor sind die leute recht net es gibt vereinzelte leute aber die kennt man aufem ganzen server schon die killt man einfach wenn er von der anderen Fraktin ist oda klaut ihm dann den mob und invt ihn nicht in die gruppe aber eigentlich sind alle fair und inven dich!

Mfg Luja


----------



## Asmardin (19. November 2008)

phexus schrieb:


> Entschuldige wenn ich deinen Erguss nicht zur Gänze lese, bei dieser Art von Schwalldichtung krieg ich ne Hyperventilation. Ach, eh ichs vergess: verpiss dich



Netiquette!!!


----------



## marsv (19. November 2008)

morgenstund hat gold im mund

der frühe vogel fängt den wurm

wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben

wer nicht kommt zur rechten zeit der muss schaun was übrig bleibt

warte nie bis du zeit hast

mehr fällt mir grad net ein :>


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. November 2008)

marsv schrieb:


> morgenstund hat gold im mund
> 
> der frühe vogel fängt den wurm
> 
> ...



"Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste." ?

"Jedem das Seine, MIR das meiste." ???

Nette Einstellung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Primus Pilus


----------



## Rennfloh (19. November 2008)

Das Thema ist mir auch nur allzu gut bekannt. Ich bin eigendlich immer froh wenn ich eine Gruppeneinladung bekomme oder lade selbst, aber oft passierst´s dann auch das Einladungen abgelehnt werden und jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen will. Die Klassen die den Vorteil des Stealth oder des Flächenschaden haben nutzen das auch immer ausgiebig ob sie nun als letzter dazu kamen oder nicht. Ich könnt auch mein Magmatotem stellen um an den Mob zu kommen. Aber bis jetzt hab ich es nicht getan weils einfach nicht die feine englische Art ist. Deshalb bin ich jetzt dazu über gegangen, abends Daylis zu machen und wenns die Zeit erlaubt eher morgens in Nordend zu questen wenns noch relativ leer ist. 
Das klappt eigendlich ganz gut, bin nun aber auch keine die schnell Lvl80 werdwen will... ich hab doch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Greetz


----------



## chyroon (19. November 2008)

> WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher



Ob nu in WoW oder im RL, begegnen tut man Unhöflichkeit immer und überall... das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.

also setz deine rosarote Brille ab und kauf dir nen Keks


so long


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2008)

Ja, gestern hatte ich z.B. endlich den Endmob einer Questreihe gefunden und schon in der Mangel als bei 10% ne Gruppeneinladung kam. Schnell auf Annehmen geklickt und wir hatten beide den Kill bekommen. Schadet mir ja nichts und der andere freut sich.


----------



## Rastas (19. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach war die Community schon immer so... blos wer nicht zum Release des Hauptspiels/des Addons angefangen hat,der hat das eben einfach nicht mitbekommen... Ich selbst kann damit leben es ist ein Spiel und sollte es sich jemand wagen (was derweilen echt oft vorkommt) mir einen BEREITS GEDOTETEN Mob weg zu taggen,der wird bis an sein Lebensende nicht mehr froh... 

Um es kurz zu machen... flame konsequent,nutze deine (falls du eine hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Stellung in deiner Gilde aus um auf Asoziale aufmerksam zu machen und schon ist alles in deiner Macht stehende getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## surilko (19. November 2008)

bei mir ist oft so das da ein mob ist und ich als schattenpriester dann vampirberührung schattenwort schmerz draufcaste was viel mana verbraucht aber vor den ersten tick nach 3 sek gehört einem der mob noch nicht dann kommt meist irgendeiner der dann mit einem sofortigem schlag mir den mob wegnimmt ihn durch die dots leichter gekillt hat und ich wieder reggen kann weil mana verbrauch -.-


----------



## Schattenmann (19. November 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen...Ich hab ne Schurkin und mach gern die Kombi stunnen, Taschenklau und Angriff...zum letzteren komm ich garnicht mehr, weil die mobs geklaut werden....echt nervig!
> 
> Nun hab ich einige gemeldet, weil es eindeutig ist, das es "mein" Mob ist, wenn ich den schon gestunnt habe....



wie wärs mit nem makro...?
naja wenn die leute um den questmob rumstehen von meiner fraktion sin, dann macht man einfach ne grp auf..... aber sich zu beschweren, dass die einem selbst den mob nich lassen, wenn man sich selbst nicht die bemühung macht ne grp aufzumachen ( soll keine unterstellung sein aber könnte ja sein) find ich iwie ... naja... mir fehlt das richtige wort^^


----------



## Sûmy (19. November 2008)

Das war schon immer so

Die Leute werden immer geiziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (19. November 2008)

chyroon schrieb:


> Ob nu in WoW oder im RL, begegnen tut man Unhöflichkeit immer und überall... das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.
> 
> also setz deine rosarote Brille ab und kauf dir nen Keks
> 
> ...




Mein Leben ist ein ponyhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (19. November 2008)

Ich persönlich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass das Sozialverhalten oder schlicht weg das gute Benehmen der Spieler im Schnitt gelitten hat.

Es war schon vorher erbärmlich und fällt jetzt nur mehr auf, weil mehr Charaktere auf engerem Raum (und geringere Mob-Zahlen) zusammenkommen. 

Da übt man sich am besten in Geduld (diese dubiose Tugend, von der viele in WoW bedauerlicherweise noch nie gehört haben, egal in welchem Zusammenhang), liest den Allgemein-Channel und amüsiert sich darüber, dass offenbar ausgerechnet die Leute, die bis dato täglich stundenlang im Handels-Chat mit ihrem 'leet Skill und ihren R0xx0r Epixx geprotzt haben, weder ihre Questtexte lesen können, noch in der Lage sind die einfachsten Quest-Addons zu bedienen.


----------



## Werlord (19. November 2008)

damit muss man zurecht kommen das einem der Mob ´´geklaut´´ wird von klauen kann aber nicht die rede sein jeder hat das gleiche recht auf denn Mob und jeder muss die Quest machen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Denk mal nach wenn du denn Mob als erster bekommst was denken die Leute dann über dich ,,ohhhaaa der klaut mirn mob´´ .


Einfach Kindisch wenn dir das Verhalten aufn Sack geht warte 1-2 Wochen und dann Spiel da sind dann viele schon auf einem höheren Gebiet ......

....mhhh aber dann würden dir Todesritter die Mobs ´´klauen´´


LAD DOCH DIE SPIELER EINFACH IN DIE GRUPPE EIN UND SCHREIb :,, Hi , musst du denn Mob auch killen ? Können wir ja zusammen machen.´´

Und schon sind alle glücklich mein Dk ist auf lvl 69 und in nordend sind (fast) alle Spieler bereit zu mir in die Gruppe zu kommen um einen Mob zu killen .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---- (19. November 2008)

Meines erachtens isses doch ganz klar wenn jemand vorher da is sollte der dann au den mobb bekommen oO. 

Mich Nervts als Hexer immer wenn ich Unstable Affli. und Verderbnis drauf habe und dann kommt für gewöhnlich nen jäger oder n mage und klaut n weg ....

Is mir aber letztens auch passiert im Mausoleum in Wintergarde. Q boss gekillt kont es aber leider net looten wegen dem doofen rest udn der boiss hatte schon respawn ... und da ich den loot ham wollte hab ich dden eben schnell auch gekillt nur leider is kurz nach taggen nen anderer hexer von hinten gekommen und hat mich gefragt was das soll xD.

War mir au Peinlich hatte sie wegen meinem Interface zum Teil net gesehen udn dachte ich war allein... hab mich aber entschuldigt, ich find eifnach man sollte seinem gegenüber mit höflichkeit entgegentreten ... 

Ehre den der Ehre verdient so isses bei mir auch mit der Höflichkeit.


€: Deswegen hat mich das ''Les im Q Log nach'' im Startgebiet total angekotzt .... wenn man nichts gescheites zum schreiben hat solte man es lassen ... (mir is aufgefallen das jeder der das geschrieben hat in den großen raidgilden des servers sind mhmh naja ...)


----------



## Nania (19. November 2008)

Jemanden den Mob zu "klauen" ist die eine Sache. Aber was ich letztens erlebt habe (Eredar) war echt die Höhe. 

Ich warte mit meinem Questpartner auf einen Mob. Hatten den gerade zuvor kurz verpasst. Wir warten, und warten, und warten, der spawnt, wir hauen (mussten wir) zu erst die Mobs um ihn herum um (war in dieser Untotenstadt in der Tundra), kommen zwei Hordler an, der eine haut taggt das Viech und die beiden hauen ab. Haben sich auch (von wegen Questitem usw.) nicht mehr blicken lassen. Das ist schon mehr als einfaches "ich hole mir den Mob zu erst gehabe". 

Ansonsten lade ich bei solchen Gegner gern mal die Personen neben mir ein, damit nicht jeder auf das dumme Vieh warten muss. 

Und um mal was Positives zu sagen: An sich ist mir (bis auf das oben erwähnte Beispiel - und zwei, drei andere Ausnahmen) noch kein solcher Egoist untergekommen. Die Community hat sich in der Beziehung nicht wirklich geändert.


----------



## Natsumee (19. November 2008)

ich glaube nicht das es speziel was mit den wow spielern zu tun hat

es gibt unfreundliche leute in wow oder auch nicht

vorgestern war ich mti zwei leut ein ner inze wo naja echt komisch im kopf waren wollten nur ihren quest machen bosse ausgelassen und haben dann geleavt

oder dan gibt es leute wie gestern wo ich nen mop gebraucht habe und da war nen ally dran und der hat mich geinvt damit ich den auch krieg

also unterschiedlich


----------



## Ophomox (19. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn es nur einen Mob gibt und alle ihn haben wollen, bekommt ihn nun mal der schnellste. Es gibt halt keine Warteschlangen, das ist wie mit den Sitzplätzen im Bus. Klar, wenn man eine Killquest macht sollte man besser ein paar umstehende einladen, aber das machen wohl recht wenige. Insgesamt finde ich das bei WotLK aber derzeit eher entspannt, verglichen mit BC.


----------



## buffsplz (19. November 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> [...]
> Da übt man sich am besten in Geduld [...] liest den Allgemein-Channel und amüsiert sich darüber, dass offenbar ausgerechnet die Leute, die bis dato täglich stundenlang im Handels-Chat mit ihrem 'leet Skill und ihren R0xx0r Epixx geprotzt haben, weder ihre Questtexte lesen können, noch in der Lage sind die einfachsten Quest-Addons zu bedienen.



Jaaaaa, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es hängt aber auch stark mit der Uhrzeit zusammen. Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass es ab etwa 21:00 Uhr erheblich "besser" wird. Ich zocke normalerweise zwischen 19:00 und 24:00 Uhr, da gibt es schon eine gewisse "Benehmenskurve", noch auffälliger war es am Wochenende.


----------



## Werlord (19. November 2008)

WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher ... 
geh Hello Kitty spielen


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher ...
> geh Hello Kitty spielen


Oder benimm dich wie ein nicht-verhaltensgestörter Spieler...
Nicht wahr? ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2008)

Ein Tipp sobald du einen anderen Spieler antraben siehst, lade ihn in deine Gruppe ein.
Gibt dann keinen Stress. 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es dann wieder einen Thread in dem sich irgend einer darüber aufregt das man ihn ohne zu fragen in die Gruppe einlädt aber er sollte eigentlich merken warum er eingeladen wurde :-)

Falls es ein Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion ist....abwarten was er macht...evt...töten.


----------



## grimmjow (19. November 2008)

Letzten nen lvl 61 Magier nett nach nem Portal nach OG gefragt:

Ich: Huhu, könntest du mir vielleicht ein Portal nach OG machen? ^^
Er: was krieg ich dafür? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich: ... 1g?
Er: sry lohnt sich nicht :/
Ich: WTF? Du verbrauchst dadurch höchstens 20 Silber und du musst nur ne Taste drücken..
Er: schonmal an die arbeitszeit gedacht? den aufwand?
Ich: Aufwand? Ich bitte dich..
xxx ignoriert Euch.

Ich bin am Ende zwar unfreundlich geworden ,aber was ist das denn bitte für ein Aufwand, wenn er nur ne Taste drücken muss? Wenn mich mit meinem Mage jemand fragt, geb ich eigentlich immer nen Port, es sei denn er ist unfreundlich. Wenn es nen low Char ist und man merkt das er recht neu ist, geb ich ihm halt noch 5G mit und mir wird eig immer gedankt.
WoW Community stirbt wirklich und es macht kaum Spaß jemanden noch anzuschreiben, weil man doch sowieso ne dumme Bemerkung abkriegt.


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher ...
> geh Hello Kitty spielen



Äh... somit wurde die Feststellung bestätigt...

Die Signatur paßt auch noch gleich dazu. Vielen Dank für den geistreichen Beitrag.

Primus Pilus


----------



## landogarner (19. November 2008)

Ich finde dir Diskussion nahezu obsolet. Wenn man bei q-mobs ankommt kann man seine Mitwartenden ninja inviten oder um den invite bitten, wird meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach auch in den meißten Fällen gemacht.
Ansonsten läuft es halt so wie Blizzard die regeln definiert hat, hau den Mob und der kill gehört dir, so du denn in der Lage bist den mob zu besiegen. Das Milchbeispiel ist echt perfekt, wenn es von einem Produkt nur noch eine letzte Einheit gibt, dann ist es mir herzlich egal ob du es wolltest und dafür große Hindernisse überwinden musstest solange ich es halt zu erst erreiche. Egoistisch? Ja. Aber so ist es nun einmal.


----------



## ExoHunter (19. November 2008)

World of Warcraft war noch nie das Vorzeigemodell für soziale Kompetenz.


----------



## fortuneNext (19. November 2008)

> WoW-Member immer unfreundlicher?



Nö, die waren schon immer so unfreundlich.


----------



## Immondys (19. November 2008)

Also, zum Thema soziales Verhalten und dem Supermarkt Einkaufswagen Beispiel:

In einem großen Elektromarkt gab es im Kleinelektrobereich mal eine Sonderaktion (Verkaufspreis irgendwie für 10 statt 50 Euro) und dieser Artikel war nur für Rentner und nur an einem Tag verfügbar. So brach eine Horde Rentner am Morgen der Werbung in den Markt ein - und folgendes ereignete sich: der Geschäftsführer wurde fast umgerannt - ein benachbartes Regal mit mit Rasierapperaten brach zusammen und die freundlichen, älteren Herrschaften checkten sich mit Gehwägelchen und Krückstock gegenseitig aus dem Weg. Erst die Haussicherheit konnte die Ordnung notdürftig wiederherstellen. Ich habe mir das mit Staunen aus der Entfernung angesehen. Noch Fragen zum unterentwickelten sozialverhalten in Deutschland?


----------



## Lari (19. November 2008)

Das ist allerdings nicht nur in Deutschland so. Habe schon oft genug Berichte zu Eröffnungen/Rabattaktionen gesehen, bei denen es ausartete.


----------



## Anduris (19. November 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> World of Warcraft war noch nie das Vorzeigemodell für soziale Kompetenz.


Das hast du sehr schön formuliert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airlight (19. November 2008)

Ich wette jetzt mal das die Leute NICHT von der Gegnerischen Fraktion sind.
Lad sie doch einfach in eine Gruppe ein dann habt ihr beide den Mob.

Und ja, ich klau auch Mobs. Niemand hat da anrecht drauf, auser vielleicht wenn da n Mob gestunnt wurde.
Habt da kein Problem mit. oO

Und was hat das mit Unfreundlich zu tun?
Jede Klasse kann irgendwie schnell an einen Mob dran.
Also entweder du pennst, und bis nich schnell genug wenn der Mob kommt, oder du kannst deine Klasse nich spielen.

Mfg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. November 2008)

hmm kann das nicht bestätigen.... auf dem mithrilorden (glänz) stellt man sich brav an! zb bei der quest in der vallianzfeste, wo man die agent oder so enttarnen und legen muss: ich komme hin sehe, dass gerade ein dudu den questmob umnatzt. NA TOLL! ok stell mich hin warte... kommt ein Krieger rein, ich freundlich: hi, hmm auch die quest? mmhmm...  mob spawnt. Der Krieger: is deiner. 


so meine lieben was sagter dazu? nach dem Krieger reiten sich noch ein weiterer dudu eiin schurke und ein pala in die schlange ein (wir standen echt in net schlange Oo) 
So habe ich das bis jetzt immer erlebt. Oder man hat sich eben schnell in eine gruppe eingeladen

Freundliche Grüße vom Mithrilorden euer Chrash_Hunter


----------



## Airlight (19. November 2008)

chyroon schrieb:


> Ob nu in WoW oder im RL, begegnen tut man Unhöflichkeit immer und überall... das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof.
> 
> also setz deine rosarote Brille ab und kauf dir nen Keks
> 
> ...



<3 Made my Day.


----------



## Airlight (19. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmm kann das nicht bestätigen.... auf dem mithrilorden (glänz) stellt man sich brav an! zb bei der quest in der vallianzfeste, wo man die agent oder so enttarnen und legen muss: ich komme hin sehe, dass gerade ein dudu den questmob umnatzt. NA TOLL! ok stell mich hin warte... kommt ein Krieger rein, ich freundlich: hi, hmm auch die quest? mmhmm...  mob spawnt. Der Krieger: is deiner.
> 
> 
> so meine lieben was sagter dazu? nach dem Krieger reiten sich noch ein weiterer dudu eiin schurke und ein pala in die schlange ein (wir standen echt in net schlange Oo)
> ...



Ouh ja 3 Leute von 11 Millionen Reihen sich ein.
Super Beispiel, echt! 

Aber was anderes, warum habt ihr keine Gruppe gemacht? oô


----------



## buffsplz (19. November 2008)

Airlight schrieb:


> [...]
> Jede Klasse kann irgendwie schnell an einen Mob dran.
> Also entweder du pennst, und bis nich schnell genug wenn der Mob kommt, oder du kannst deine Klasse nich spielen.
> 
> ...




Hm, Caster, geskillte Reichweite 40m, Nahkämpfer haben da in dem Punkt einen Nachteil. Hat also nicht unbedingt immer was mit skill oder verschlafenheit zu tun....


----------



## KING123KING123 (19. November 2008)

So erstmal *mimimimi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir wurde bis jetzt nur einmal ein Mob gekaut und seit dem mache ich es auch nicht mehr anders.

Egal ob Mob oder Blümchen wenn ich die Chance habe es mit noch zu hollen, holle ich es mir auch und als Schurke geht das ganz gut.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (19. November 2008)

Airlight schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Unfreundlich zu tun?
> Jede Klasse kann irgendwie schnell an einen Mob dran.
> Also entweder du pennst, und bis nich schnell genug wenn der Mob kommt, oder du kannst deine Klasse nich spielen.
> 
> ...


Irgendwie schnell schon. Aber manche eben irgendwie schneller. Das schamlos auszunutzen ist eines der Probleme, wegen denen der Thread existiert. Ich spiele einen Defftank. Ich muss anwählen, anchargen. Irgendwer anders braucht nur Weihe spammen, Falle legen oder AoE machen. Pet auf Aggro is auch schneller.

Das is aber kein Wettkampf sondern ein Spiel.


----------



## Serenas (19. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es so, sollte ich einen Fraktionskollegen antreffen frage ich um eine Gruppe. Ansonsten lasse ich ihm den Vortritt.

Bei Mitglieder der feindlichen Fraktion hab ich weniger Skrupel, sollte ich aber das Gefühl haben die betreffende Person wartet
schon eine Weile bleibe ich anständig (und auch nur wenn es sich um einen spezialen Mob handelt).

Bei freispawnenden Gegner gilt für mich: wer zuerst tapt mahlt zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheuz69 (19. November 2008)

Ja, Hilfe bekommt man in WoW immer weniger. 
Ich habe z.Zt. durch ein Addon keine Minimap im Gebiet des Todesritters und habe wen um Rat gefragt.
Die einzige Reaktion war "zu blöd um auf die Map zu gucken?"
Das finde ich sagt doch schon alles.

Zum Thema Mob-Klau:
Ich mache es auch, keine Lust auf den Respawn zu warten, außerdem werden mir auch ständig welche geklaut wenn ich nciht aufpasse. Aber als Mage schön zum Mob rennen/blinzeln und schnell Eislanze ^^.


----------



## Fox82 (19. November 2008)

Ist das nicht immer so bei erscheinen eines Addons und dem damit verbundenen "überlaufenen" Startgebieten? Ich habs bei BC so gemacht, dass Ich meinen Twink gelevelt habe und erst nach ca. zwei Wochen angefangen habe meinen 60er weiterzuzocken...Das hat mir sehr viel zeit und Nerven gespart und meinem Herz und Blutdruck gut getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Abrox (19. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> hmm kann das nicht bestätigen.... auf dem mithrilorden (glänz) stellt man sich brav an!



Sicher, bei uns auf dem Mithrilorden (wo vielleicht noch ein kleiner Funken RP auflebt) sind alle ganz brav. Allianzler sprechen sich mit Hordlern ab wann und wo Stadtbosse gelegt werden, ob man als Allianzler ohne Konsequenzen in OG angeln darf... bla bla bla

Das hat nichts mit Freundlichkeit zu tun. 

Wenn ich einen Angelnden aus deiner Fraktion in Orgrimmar über die Wupper schicke, werde ich zugeflamt.
Wenn ich bei euren abgesprochenen Städteraids die MT's feare und die Allianz wipe, werde ich zugeflamt.

Warum sollte ich auf einem RP Server die feindlichen Fraktionen einfach so unsere Oberhäupter lynchen lassen?

Sicherlich helfe ich auch schonmal wenn ein Spieler der Gegnerischen Fraktion kurz vorm abnippeln ist und nehm ihn den Mob ab, so wurde mir ja auch schon geholfen. Das ist einfach Kulanz, Ehrenwürdig, bsi man sich auf dem Schlachtfeld (oder sonstwo) wiedersieht.

Naja zurück zum Thema: Nicht oft wurd ich danach abgeschrieben "<<Beliebige Beleidigung hier>>! Warum machst du das? Du bekommst ein ticket die Sache war abgesprochen." von Level 1 Blutelfen mit Namen wie "Ihateabrox" oder "Abroxboon". Oder von der eigenen Fraktion: "Lass die doch, wir dürfen ja auch."

Ne, bei sowas platzt mir der Kragen...


----------



## retschi (19. November 2008)

stell dir das mal bei uns warris lustig vor vorallem ich hab ne waffe mit tempo 3.60 und muss erst ma wut aufbauen bervor ich irg was machen kann und dann kommt so mage und schießt einmal instant drauf!
so was machma?

am besten wenn ihr seht das da leute rum stehene einfach für den einen mob in gruppe einladen eig nehmen da imma alle an 
wenns nich wollen pech gehabt leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzad (19. November 2008)

War bei mir genau dasselbe. Er nahm mir einmal den Mob weg, ich dachte mir nagut, passiert. Dann wartete ich auf den Respawn und genau in dem Moment als er wieder auftaucht, schießt er (Jäger) den Mob wieder an und spammt noch 3-4 mal /lachen. Dasselbe ist natürlich noch ein drittes mal passiert. Finde ich echt unverschämt sowas.


----------



## Lisutari (19. November 2008)

Wenn du schob 2 H Questes, und auf einmal Spawnt vor dir der Questmob, lässt du dann den anderen oder haust du drauf? 
Ihr dürft das nicht so persöhnlich nehmen, niemand dentk sich haha, ich töte den Gegner weil der da drüben den will...


----------



## Acuria (19. November 2008)

Ich möchte mal kurz einwerfen das in den AGB´s von Blizzard steht das jeder Spieler in World of Warcraft das Recht hat jeden Mob zu töten.
Da zählt nur das Prinzip wer zuerst kommt Mahlt zuerst.


Was die unfreundlichkeit der Comunnity ingame angeht kann ich dem TE nur zustimmen.
Es ist mitlerweile eine Schande was im Spiel selbst abgeht.

Der Handelschannel ist im Moment unberührt aber dafür die Allgemeinchannels beim Leveln.
Eigentlich hat die mehrheit ja gedacht die Langeweile der User würde sich legen wenn das Addon da ist, leider ist das nicht der Fall.

Ich für meinen Teil habe wow jetzt auf Eis gelegt denn leider wird man beim Spielen nurnoch blöde, wenn unsere Gm´s mal mehr hinter her sind und in der Community aufräumen bin ich gern wieder dabei aber so ist das im Moment einfach keine Freude mehr zu Spielen.

Ich bin für Server über 18 mit Verhaltensregeln.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm das ist ein Selbstläufer geworden.
> 
> Wenn ich artig warte bis ich an der Reihe bin, andere darauf dann aber keine Rücksicht nehmen lass ichs beim nächsten Mal auch sein.
> Was regelmäßig und mit gutem Erfolg mache, ist Wartende der selben Fraktion einzuladen oder um ein Inv zu bitten.
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Mich intressirt es nicht mehr nach zich geklauten mobs. Jetzt versuche ich selber die mobs schnellst möglich zu bekommen, und wenn die leute von der gleichen Fraktion sind lade ich sie ein oder bitte um nen inv.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Shizo. (19. November 2008)

So ist das nunmal.
Bei mir meinte jemand auch in einer reihe aufstellen?
dachte ich rofl 
ich mach wenn da welche stehen die den brauchen mit denen eine gruppe
so kriegen alle den.
wer dann nicht annimmt und ich den dann als erster anschlag hat der pech.
Der wird später auch nicht eingeladen!
Also wer zuerst kommt , mahlt zuerst!


----------



## Crash_hunter (19. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Sicher, bei uns auf dem Mithrilorden (wo vielleicht noch ein kleiner Funken RP auflebt) sind alle ganz brav. Allianzler sprechen sich mit Hordlern ab wann und wo Stadtbosse gelegt werden, ob man als Allianzler ohne Konsequenzen in OG angeln darf... bla bla bla
> 
> Das hat nichts mit Freundlichkeit zu tun.
> 
> ...


hmm weiß net was du meinst... also  ick kann ganz gut im rp aufgehen... hmm vlllt treffe ich auch nur die richtigen leute... Zu den städteraidabsprachen: ja das finde ich auch etwas na ja..-.-


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (19. November 2008)

Na ja, war doch klar, daß es wieder so wird. 
Der Anteil an Sozialkrüppeln ist in WoW halt recht hoch.


----------



## Rheagar (19. November 2008)

Ich glaub das stehst sogar in der normalen Anleitung das man da drauf aufpassen soll das man als erster am Mob ist.


----------



## Toamar (19. November 2008)

Dieses Problem ist doch nur, weil die Startgebiete momentan total überlaufen sind.
Wird sich in 1-2 Monaten von alleine auflösen das Problem!


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Kann man jemanden wegen Mobklauen nicht melden?


----------



## Morphes (19. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung dazu ? Passiert das euch auch ?
> Oder seid ihr sogar diejenigen die die mobs klaun (-.-) ?



Wie du es beschrieben hast, nein. Aber in letzter Zeit ist es sehr oft vorgekommen das ich von Mitspielern etwas gefragt wurde.
Hilfreich wie ich nun mal bin gibts direkt die Antwort auf die Frage zurück.

Glaubt JAA nicht das ich auch nur ein einziges winzig kleines "Danke" zurück bekommen habe, eigendlich habe ich gar nichts zurück bekommen...
Naja..
..aber nicht wundern wenn keiner mehr hilft!


----------



## KeineGeige (19. November 2008)

oh man... was ne kranke wow-welt... 
oder typisch deutsch?

ich kann möbse klauen, weil die spielmechanik es ermöglicht! geile begründung... aufregen, dass es zu viele regeln und gesetze gibt, wenn sie zu eigenen ungunsten sind, aber schön in anspruch nehmen, wenn zum eigenen vorteil...
natürlich KANN ich es tun... und wenn ich lang genug von anderen damit genervt werde, tu ich es auch... weihe ist toll...

aber es geht ja nicht ums können... sondern um soziales verhalten... wenn sich jemand den weg frei klopft, dann ist es anstand/höflichkeit/vielleicht auch respekt vor der arbeit des anderen, ihm auch das ziel zu lassen... vor allem, wenn es jemand der eigenen fraktion ist... 

leider agieren viele spieler gemäß der maxime: hauptsache ich! und wenn dann noch lol-makros gespammt werden, statt sich zu entschuldigen oder zumindest einen versuch zu machen, das verhalten zu vernetten ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann ist das wirklich ein soziales ticket wert... innerhalb der gilden klappt das verhalten ja meist auch...

fühlt euch gegrüßt...


----------



## Morphes (19. November 2008)

KeineGeige schrieb:


> aber es geht ja nicht ums können... sondern um *soziales verhalten*... wenn sich jemand den weg frei klopft, dann ist es *anstand/höflichkeit/vielleicht auch respekt vor der arbeit des anderen*, ihm auch das ziel zu lassen... vor allem, wenn es jemand der eigenen fraktion ist...
> 
> fühlt euch gegrüßt...



Stimme ich voll zu!


----------



## Parsucul (19. November 2008)

Mein Server ist hochvernüftig (was ich nicht erwartet hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wenn ein BossMob bekämpft wird, wird noch schnell ne Gruppe geschlossen, damit alle den looten können. Spiele auf Nera'thor (Horde). Auch das Geganke hält sich, im Gegensatz zu Normalem Zustand in Grenzen. Teilweise gibt es sogar Absprachen per /e.


----------



## Eisenqube (19. November 2008)

Bin ja sonst die Ruhe selbst, auch wenn mal ein Mob vor der Nase weggeschnappt wird. Doch was ich die Tage erlebt habe, hat mein kleines WoW-Herz doch ein paar Takte verärgert schneller schlagen lassen: Im Heulenden Fjord muss man 5 Elite Baumriesen killen und nach deren Tod anschließend jeweils mit einer Hacke noch eine "Untersuchung" durchführen. Der Q ist für 2 Leute ausgelegt (wir waren frische 70er Magier und Jäger) und mussten nicht nur auf verschärfte Mob-Suche gehen, sondern auch darauf achten, dass nicht irgendein Dahergelaufener den gerade getöten Mob "Untersucht" und unseren Kampf, der immer ziemlich knapp gewonnen wurde, damit ziemlich überflüssig machte. Das passierte uns 2 x....und ich war mal so richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so ein Spiel soll ja Spass machen, was es mir auch immer noch macht, nur soetwas hatte ich bis dahin noch nicht erlebt....


----------



## Rasgaar (19. November 2008)

Kürzlich beim Spawnpunkt von einem Named;

Ich komme gemütlich angelaufen und sehe da steht ein Ork Warri.
Freundlich wie ich bin buff ich ihm Segen der Macht und setz mich hin - sozusagen als Zeichen dafür dass ich warte.
Und was kommt als Dank im say? "Hau ab das meiner!"


----------



## Retrogott (19. November 2008)

Menschen die sich über Kleinigkeiten wie "mein mob wurde geklaut!" "du hast MEINE erzader abgebaut!" aufregen 
sollten mal darüber nachdenken ob sie nicht vielleicht etwas zu dünnhäutig für ein mmorpg sind...


----------



## siberian (19. November 2008)

Genau einer der Gründe warum ich die WOW Community mit der von WAR getauscht habe. Lösung: Warum bildet man mit den Spielern die auch warten nicht einfach eine Gruppe und tata alle haben ihre q fertig.


----------



## Aerasan (19. November 2008)

naja 1 bis 2 mal hab ichs gemacht,machs jetz aber uach nich mehr,weils sich eifnach eig echt nich gehört...


----------



## m@r1@n (19. November 2008)

is mir uch passiert als wir in der drachenöde grade die q für den frostwyrm starten wollten kommt son "elite" schami her will den solo machen (eine 5er q solo machen !?).
wir leicht angenervt helfen dem sogut wie möglich aber iwann kippt er um und mault an uns rum wir hätten zu wenig geheilt oO


----------



## Theck (19. November 2008)

Naja das is ein schon ein längeres problem uch eienr der gründe warum ich mit wow aufgehört habe egal wer oda was gefragt wurde derjenige wurd imma scheiss angemacht wenn zB wer gefragt was rf,hdr etc gefragt hat kam dregt im chat lol kacknoob ,omg low, man muss schonw enig ahnung haben etc hab schon alles gesehen die leute wissen nicht mehr wie das ist wenn man das selber ist und wenn dennen das selber was passiert ist imma totales chaos und dann wid rumgemäkert und so als wennnn die en krieg haben wollten aba naja back to the threat muss dir leider recht geben wird imam schlimmer


----------



## turalya (19. November 2008)

Ja das ist auch das Problem in dem DK gebiet gewesen bei uns oO
naja muss man halt Geduld haben solche Menschen gibts halt...


----------



## Merphidros (19. November 2008)

Mh also wenn mich jemand fragt bzw ziehen oder geld bin ci h so höflich und gebe ihm etwas und gebe ihm tips wie er aus dem geld mehr geld scheffeln kann;-) und ziehen tu ich auch inis falls man mich fragt also ich bin da gerne offen


----------



## Merphidros (19. November 2008)

100 BEITRAG

SRY FOR SPAM


----------



## Gigagloin (19. November 2008)

das musst wirklich nicht sein *nach oben guck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke die Leute sind JETZT da wo ALLE noch keinen 80er haben und wollen halt einfach schnell auf 80. Wenn man noch ein bisschen wartet wird's bestimmt VIEL besser. Und wenn euch noch so einer begegnet dann  nicht aufregen sondern einfach erstmal Fragen warum er das gemacht hat und warum er euch nicht einfach gefragt hat ob ihr ne Gruppe machen wollt. Was auch helfen kann ist wenn man vor einem Mob steht /y Töte jetzt Mob XY. Will wer eine Gruppe machen?. Ansonsten auf Ignore-List und falls er auch noch ein paar Mal unangenehm auffällt mal melden.


----------



## Bhaalbrut (19. November 2008)

Die mobs gehören allen, das mag ja sein. Aber viele ignorieren ein "invite pls" und kloppen dann drauf los. Normalerweise mach ich das nicht, aber auch ich muss gestehen das ich das bei gelegenheit schon gemacht habe. 

Beispiel: Todesritter startgebiet... Die Quest wo man den Reiter killen muss um sich das Reitpferd zu schnappen. Ich machte 3x den Fehler den Mob auch noch looten zu wollen bevor ich auf das Pferd steige. 3x hat man mir das Pferd vor der Nase weg geschnappt, dann hatte ich keinen bock mehr noch einmal den Mob zu killen und hab das genauso gemacht!

Anderes Beispiel: Ich stehe alleine am spawnpunkt eines qmobs und 3 allies kommen. Da ich es mit denen nich aufnehmen kann lass ich sie vor, zeige aber deutlich das ich nicht afk bin. Die klatschen den um und ich helf denen damit es schneller geht. 2 verschwinden, da anscheinend nur die 2 von denen in einer grp gewesen sind. Der dritte Alli meint allerdings er müsse mir den Mob auch wieder vor der Nase weg schnappen, da hab ich ihn gekillt so das der Flag auf mich überging. (War ein schami der meinte er müsste ankhen und mit mir das selbe machen, nur leider queste ich in voll pvp equip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich finde es auch eine Frechheit das manche die Mobs derart klauen, aber ich kann es verstehen. Den wenn man "später" wiederkommt ist es derzeit genau die selbe Situation. Und man will ja weiter kommen.


----------



## Jokie (19. November 2008)

Sorry aber das war doch echt klar das es so laufen würde ...... klar ärger ich mich auch drüber wenn ich 15min annem spawn drauf warte das mal kein pala weihe macht oder jäger nen ae drauf hammert, aber so isses eben und diejenigen jetzt zu melden ist doch mal echt panne ..... jeder versucht halt so schnell er kann 80 zu werden und da wird nunmal gedrängelt, geschupst und das getan um möglichst fix zum nächsten zu kommen und das ganze wieder von vorne zu beginnen .... 

wer das ganze umgehen will macht jetzt halt angelquests oder fängt nen lvl 1 char an, da dürfte kaum einer stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Ulather (19. November 2008)

Das viele Spieler unfreundlich oder einfach ungeduldig sind ist ja nun keine Neuheit. So wirklich aufgefallen ist es mir als mein erster 70er auf dem Elementarplateau etwas Urfeuer zusammenkratzen musste um ein neues Rüstungsteil zu schmieden. Zu meinem Bedauern hatte sich gerade eine Gruppe dort versammelt und jeden Elementar gleich nach dem Erscheinen abgefangen und gekillt. Ich habe einen der Spieler freundlich gefragt, ob ich eventuell den einen oder anderen Mob auch abkriegen könnte, als mich schon die Antwort vom Chef der Bande ereilte.

Wörtliche Wiedergabe "Verschwinde du dummes Kind. Kackboons wie dich wollen wir nicht" Ich werde diesen Satz so schnell nicht vergessen. Eine derartige Beleidigung habe ich vorher noch nicht einmal im Handelskanal gelesen. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das es viele Spieler gibt die ähnlich mitgemacht haben. Nur eine Frage beschäftigt mich bis heute noch. 
Warum werden die Leute immer gleich persönlich und derart beleidigend? Ist das der Smog oder irgendeine Form einer seltenen Krankheit?

Ähnliches habe ich auch schon im TS miterlebt. Ich war vor geraumer Zeit mit meinem Heilershami mit einer Randomgruppe in ZA. Ansich eine saubere. lockere Sache. 10 Spieler ca 1 Std fun und gut. Ich logge mich in das vom RL gepostete TS und das erste was ich höre das dieses und jenes Teil für diese Leute reserviert sind und das der Plündermeister die Sachen automatisch verteilt. Da es um die Hexlord-Schultern und den Mojohelm ging war ich damit nicht wirklich einverstanden und habe die Gruppe dann auch gleich wieder verlassen. Schließlich gibt es die Würfel nicht umsonst und etwas Gleichberechtigung sollte schon vorhanden sein. Ich gehe ja auch nicht als Plündermeister nach Kara und sicher mir vorab alle für mich brauchbaren Gegenstände...

Dann hagelte eine Flameattacke gegen mich los....... Blablabla  Noob hier noob da ... usw

Kurze Zeit danach habe ich erstmal eine längere WoW-Pause von ca vier Monaten gemacht. Der Alltag hatte mich eingeholt und ich wollte nicht weiter jeden Tag nur farmen und Tagesqueste abschliessen. 
Mit dem erscheinen von LK habe ich dann nach und nach wieder etwas mehr anfangen zu spielen. Ich stellte leider fest, das sich diverse Sachen nach wie vor nicht geändert haben.
1. Dieses Dauergefarme
2. Dauerhaftes beleidigen scheint mittlerweile an der Tagesordnung zu sein
3. Total verplante Raids und wahnwitzige Vorstellungen von Spielern 

Mal ehrlich. Auch vor dem Patch 3.0.2 braucht man für Karazhan nicht durchweg epische Rüstung. Verständlicherweise habe ich, sofern ich dann mal eine Gruppe erstellt habe, auch Charaktere mitgenommen die noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet waren. Dafür ist Kara doch schliesslich da. Der Dank waren Beleidigungen, Hohn und Spott. Kleine Beispiele folgen:

Wieso biste nicht T5 oder Markenequiped
Mit Fucknoobs in Grün gehe ich nichtmal nach DM
Ich habe aber nur eine Stunde zeit. 


Danke. Sowas verdirbt mir tierisch die Laune. Ansich habe ich WoW immer sehr genossen, doch wenn sich einige Leute nicht bald mal etwas zusammenreißen, werde ich mir es mir überlegen dauerhaft weiter zu spielen. Ich will hier etwas Spaß haben und und zu auch mal etwas tolles erreichen. 
Für Beleidigungen etc.. zahle ich bestimmt keine 12 Euro im Monat.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (19. November 2008)

@themaersteller:

ja ich habe das auch schon erlebt und muss sagen, dass echt kein Anstandt mehr in WoW herscht.
Man kann doch mal 2 minuten warten und nicht immer allen leuten den quest-"endboss" klauen.

mfg baumi


----------



## InkaDeath (19. November 2008)

Ulather schrieb:


> Danke. Sowas verdirbt mir tierisch die Laune. Ansich habe ich WoW immer sehr genossen, doch wenn sich einige Leute nicht bald mal etwas zusammenreißen, werde ich mir es mir überlegen dauerhaft weiter zu spielen. Ich will hier etwas Spaß haben und und zu auch mal etwas tolles erreichen.
> Für Beleidigungen etc.. zahle ich bestimmt keine 12 Euro im Monat.




Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon erlebt: 

Ich war grade mit meinem Schurken 69 geworden und wollte in eine Instanz gehen. Im LFG Channel schrieb einer was von wegen "suchen noch nen DD für (Instanz hab ich vergessen)". Ich schrieb ihn also an und als Antwort kam zurück: "Du bist erst 69, dich wollen wir nicht usw." 

In mehreren Gruppen habe ich auch schon erlebt das Leute wegen eines kleinen Patzers beleidigt wurden, kleines Beispiel: Ich mit meinem Schurken HDZ1 gewesen, da ich Täuscher war sollte ich auch Mobs stunnen, ich meinen Stern bekommen, hin zur Gruppe, Kurz gezögert, Ablenken gemacht und dann fing der Tank aufeinmal an die Mobs zu pullen. Ich mich gewundert und dann kam auch gleich sowas wie "Was soll das? wieso stunst du den nich du Kackboon, geh heulen" usw.

Sowas muss ja nun echt nicht sein!

*flame off*


----------



## Junkman (19. November 2008)

Ich bin ganz ehrlich...

Ich bin auch immer unfreundlich zu allen Paladinen...


----------



## Kheltaras (19. November 2008)

Also das mit den 2 talenttrees is ja i wie doof


----------



## m@r1@n (19. November 2008)

lol keine 5 min nachdem ich das letzte mal hier reingeschaut hab,
meint son dk er muss mir meinen named mob mit todesgriff wegziehen OO
naja zum glück gehen richturteile auch wenn der mob hinter mir steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyk2 (19. November 2008)

Preform schrieb:


> Jep, das was der TE berichtet, kann ich (leider) nur bestätigen (Server Azshara)...
> Das einzige was du an der Situation verbessern könntest ist dich mit anderen Mitspielern, die den QUestmob z.B. auch legen wollen zusammenzuschließen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach das bei jeder dieser quests. Geh einfach zum Boss und frag die anderen die dort stehen, ob sie dich inven oder mach selbst ne grp auf.

Ansonsten gehör ich zu den wenigen die sich brav hinten anstellen (obwohl ich pala bin)


----------



## Olynth (19. November 2008)

Dummer find ich es.... das sich manche Leute zu fein für ne Gruppe sind.

Wir (3Hordler) waren in gruppe fürn Elite Mob, darum standen noch 6 allis und was ist?
1Alli tagt, fertig geht weg waren noch 5 übrig.... Gruppe? Nein auf keinem Fall lieber warten manche Leute ewig -.-


----------



## scramtsch (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nur sprechenden Leuten geholfen wird. Es wird sich ingame wie auch im realen Leben, niemand darum reißen einem helfen "zu dürfen".
Allerdings gebe ich auch recht, dass es am Anfang überwiegend unfreundliche Personen gab. Ab der Feste (so die ersten 3-10 Quests) überragte die Stimmung: Hauptsache ICH!
Befreundete Mitspieler fand man, bzw. sah man in dem Gewusel nicht.
Also habe ich AUS gemacht und mich anderen RL-Sachen hin gegeben, weil sind wa ma ehrlich, war es doch vorhersehbar, dass das genau so laufen wird und da wir von einem SPIEL reden und SPIELEN spass machen sollte, dann lieber ein andermal.

WE kann ich nix sagen, keine Zeit gehabt zum zocken. Aber jetzt wenn ich on gehe.... einige kennen mich, bzw. die Stressfreien (Hobbyspieler) findet man wieder mehr und schon wirds wieder freundlicher.
Auch wenns nervt und man sich denkt: "Warum sollte ich"
Wenn ich lese: Brauche Hilfe bei XY   ....   und ich bin in der Nähe, dann gehe ich ma fix hin und helf mit.
Immer freundlich sein, ab und an mal helfen, nicht nur rumnerven und schon merken sich die Leute einen. (Zumindest einige)
..... und SCHWUP..... man sieht sich wieder und kann sich nicht über mangelnde Hilfsbereitschaft beklagen.

SO FUNKTIONIERT ES BEI MIR (und dem Rest meiner Gilde)


----------



## Brubanani (19. November 2008)

omg heult nicht rum das ist ganz normal das mobstealing jeder will levl up kommen das ist wurst ob das mit 40 ist oder mit 70, 80 jeder wird dir mal n mob stealen  und ich wette du hast auch schonmal gemacht das hat nichts mit freundlich zutun manachmal ist ja netmal absicht allso flame net sondern levl weiter in der zeit wo du das geschrieben hast wäre der mob schonlange wieder gespornt xD


----------



## Fumacilla (19. November 2008)

ging mir mal ähnlich..... durchgeboxt beim q... bis zum loot der da wächst und da kommt nen pala dahergeritten und klauts weg...

per /w sagte ich ihm freundlich aber bestimmend, dass ich bestimmt nicht für ihn die mobs um die ecke gebracht hätte und bekam als klares statement ein "lol hdf du kaknoob"

deswegen twink ich oft meinen dk, weil vieles atm zu überfarnmt is...


----------



## Flaviia (19. November 2008)

Das gilt eher für dich selbst^^


----------



## midhir (19. November 2008)

Hab noch kein Nordend gespielt, weil der Download immernoch läuft (49%....^^), aber bei BC gab es eine recht ähnliche Diskussion.
Ich denke, das beste ist einfach locker bleiben - ist nur ein Spiel - und freundlich reagieren. Wenn jemand stenkert, einfach kommentarlos ignorieren und sich nich künstlich aufregen.
Sehr oft hilft es auch, den anderen um eine Gruppe zu bitten. 
Wie es in den Wald schallt - so schallt es wieder heraus. Das meine ich positiv wie negativ. Wer sich seiner Umwelt gegenüber freundlich verhält, der wird auch (meistens) genauso freundlich behandelt.

lg


----------



## Soulsurvivor (19. November 2008)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich mir das Addon erst in ca. 2 Wochen installieren ....



...aber du könntest schon in der Scherbenwelt XP für die Mobs bekommen. Musst ja net nach Northend.

... das nur nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nun zum Thema:

Die Questmobs spawnen viel schneller als früher, von daher ist das (zum Glück) net so schlimm, wenn man auf so einen "Egoshooter" trift. Und wenn ich vor nem Questmob noch einen Wartenden finde, lade ich den einfach in meine Gruppe ein. Hat bisher noch keiner eine Einladung abgelehnt...

...und wenn doch. Wer zuerst kommt - mahlt zu erst. 

In diesem Sinne... ...viel Spaß und nette Drops. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerona (19. November 2008)

Naja ich denke mal die WoW Community is im großen und ganzen ne ganz nette^^ Ich bin von Spielen wie zB Silkroad ganz andere Sachen gewohnt...
Aber am besten is einfach wenn einer stänkert...Ignoreliste oder einfach im Kopf /ignore eingeben^^


----------



## Shizo. (20. November 2008)

siberian schrieb:


> Genau einer der Gründe warum ich die WOW Community mit der von WAR getauscht habe. Lösung: Warum bildet man mit den Spielern die auch warten nicht einfach eine Gruppe und tata alle haben ihre q fertig.



mach ich immer wenn da welche von meiner fraktion sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versteh das mimimi nich...
wenn jemand zB bei den würmern die man in drachenöde töten muss mir das fleisch lootet,
find ichs auch net schön aber dann rede ich normal mit denen das sie das lassen sollen und 
dann ist gut! Und bei bestimmten mobs wo welche sind mach ich eine grp auf oder frag nach
einem inv. So kriegt jeder ( ausser es sind mehr als 5 leute da ) den kill.

MFG


----------



## Chim3r4 (20. November 2008)

ich hab da letztens ne nette geschichte erlebt zum thema "man sieht sich immer 2 mal im leben":

ich als zwergen DK renn durch nagrand und pulle aus unvorsicht die 70er elite horden pat. ich mit lvl 66: PANIK. *um leben renn* geschafft. überlebt. 
neben mir ein untoter (klasse entfallen) undn ich sehe unten links "XXX lacht Euch aus"

hmpf, hab ich ja nich gern, aber ok. weiter geritten. irgendwann die quest für cho'war den plünderer bekommen. 
gut, durch die höhle boxen. und ich sehe wieder besagten untoten. ebenfalls auf dem weg zu cho. 
wir haben uns gemeinsam um die wette durchgeprügelt. 
er nimmt einen, ich den nächsten gegner. er überholt mich und nimmt den folgenden... so gings dann weiter bis zum elite. ich hab ihn gepullt, gelegt und hatte die q fertig. 
er war zu langsam. ob man das als stealen bezeichnen kann, weiß ich nicht. 
aber geendet hatte das dann mit "Ihr lacht xxx aus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (20. November 2008)

Is doch normal, neues addon kommt alle wollen gleichzeitig zocken und erster 80er sein. Da interessierts doch kein ob du den mop schon gestunt hast. Muss man sich halt mit abfinden. ich habe auch immer so ein pech. Schlussfolgerung: twink spielen, zb schlingendorntal , niergends ein ally zusehen, das is geil und demzufolge haste deine ruhe =)


----------



## Laeknishendr (20. November 2008)

Scheint sehr serverabhängig zu sein.

Ich war vorher auf PvE Malygos und bin nun auf PvP Gorgonnash. Das Alter der Spieler kann nicht unterschiedlicher sein.
Scheinbar sind auf dem PvP Server sehr viele junge Spieler unterwegs die sich auch so äußern.

Gestern in einer Grp auf lvl 73 - ich schrieb nur, daß es schon recht lang dauert, und ob wir uns nun mal sammeln könnten damit jeder den q-Mob bekommt.
Als Antowrt kam nur von dem neu dazugekommenen Spieler "Halts Maul" - ich fragte nur, ob es noch gehen würde mit ihm. Er sagte nur, daß ich mal abchillen soll.
Ich bat den Gruppenleiter diese Person zu entfernen (wir beide hatten eigentlich die Grp aufgebaut), doch scheinbar war es der "bester Kumpel, und so ..."
Raus aus der Gruppe ...
Davor war ich in einer, die haben auf die letzten beiden Spieler nichtmal gewartet und als sie fertig waren, verließen sie die Gruppe.
Da habe ich auch weiter jegliches Gruppenspiel gelassen. Das muß ich nicht haben.

Warte ich auf einen Q-Mob und sehe, daß da freundliche Spieler sind, die ebenfalls diesen Mob möchten, so lade ich sie auch gerne ein.
Aber das ist leider nicht immer der Fall bei anderen Spielern.


----------



## Valleron (20. November 2008)

Das der anderen Fraktion die Mobs weggepullt werden ist denk ich normal. Macht die Horde bei uns und wir bei der Horde. 

So eine Fall hatten wir gestern in der Tundra. Ein Hunter und ich (Moonkin) hatten eine Quest in der 3 Geisel Priester getötet werde mussten. Wir kommen also beim ersten Mob an und da steht auch schon ein Blutelf Pala und castet Weihe ohne Ende um den Mob nach dem spawn als erstes zu bekommen. Der Hunter setzt seine Exlosionsfalle auf den Spawnpunkt und wir warten. Der Pala grinst uns hämisch an und castet weiter seine Weihe. Ende vom Lied war der Mob spawnt unsere Falle geht auf und wir haben den Mob. Beim zweiten Priester das gleiche Spiel. Nur dieses Mal waren wir vor dem Pala beim Mob. Er rennt an uns vorbei und zündet die Weihe. Aber auch dieses Mal war unsere Falle schneller. So ist es nunmal wenn 2 Fraktionen sich feindlich gesinnt sind. Innerhalb der Fraktion allerdings bin ich auch für ein Miteinander unter den Spielern.


----------



## Takius (20. November 2008)

/target <mobname>
/wirken Feuerschlag

Problem erledigt.


----------



## dr_michi (20. November 2008)

First come - first serve

Und nein.. als Magier mache ich blos

TAB > Feuerschlag

und meins

ratze patze bum und der mob ist um

/sign an den post über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (20. November 2008)

einfach ignorieren....!!!


----------



## Gerbalin (20. November 2008)

Ich finde auch hier im Forum werden die Leutz immer unfreundlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man meint immer man muss soviel Zeit haben das man hier alles durchgelesen hat, tja manche arbeiten halt auch ect. Und wenn suchfunktion nichts her gibt darf man wohl noch fragen. Beobachtet mal so die Freds im Forum, besonders wenn neue Leute in der WoW-Welt was fragen, was wir als selbstverständlich betrachten, werden sie geflamed ect.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (20. November 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt eig. nur freundliche spieler getroffen
als ich gestern ne Q reihe im Wyrmruhtempel (Drachenöde) gemacht hab, hat ich nen Schurken gesehen der die auch gemacht hat.
Er hat mich geinvt, wir ham die Q reihe zusammen gemacht und unterhalten haben wir uns auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



andere situation:
Ich war am Tausendwintersee um erze für mein Juwi zu farmen. Als ich am Abbauen war kommt eine Draenei Schamanin und greift mich an (klar, open pvp gebiet), ich hab meine emotes rausgehauen (/nein /flehen usw.) und bin umgenietet worden (hatte nich damit gerechnet und stand mit dem Rücken zu ihr). Hab mir nen gnom erstellt und ihn/sie angewhispert^^ er/sie war auch beim erze farmen und hatte meine emotes zu spät gesehen^^ wir ham dann abgemacht dass wir uns das gebiet aufteilen und die sache war geregelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt bei jeder Fraktion unfreundliche spieler, aber verallgemeinern kann man es garantiert nicht

Grüße von Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ich finde auch hier im Forum werden die Leutz immer unfreundlicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kann aber nicht sein das wirklich jeden Tag die gleichen "ich habe die SuFu nicht benutzt, könnt ihr mir helfen?" Threads kommen.....jeden Tag mit den gleichen Fragen......jeden Mittwoch kommen mindestens 3 Threads mit dem Titel "olol scheiß Blizz server down ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!!11elf"....auch wenn es einen Sticky gibt....
Nach jedem Patch kommen "NERF XYZ TOTAL OP!!!" Threads....und das kann echt nich sein

irgendwann kann man da nichtmehr freundlich sein^^

mfg Beku


----------



## Gerbalin (20. November 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Es kann aber nicht sein das wirklich jeden Tag die gleichen "ich habe die SuFu nicht benutzt, könnt ihr mir helfen?" Threads kommen.....jeden Tag mit den gleichen Fragen......jeden Mittwoch kommen mindestens 3 Threads mit dem Titel "olol scheiß Blizz server down ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!!11elf"....auch wenn es einen Sticky gibt....
> Nach jedem Patch kommen "NERF XYZ TOTAL OP!!!" Threads....und das kann echt nich sein
> 
> irgendwann kann man da nichtmehr freundlich sein^^
> ...



Naja es gibt jedoch auch fälle wo das eben nicht so der Fall ist, seis weil das Thema mittlerweile durch PTaches ect andere Gesichtspunkte hat oder weil die genaue Frage nicht beantwortet wurde. Ich denke da wäre es besser wenn man einfach drüber steht und die Leute nicht immer dumm anmacht. Aber ich weiß WoW ist halt in jeder Gesellschaftsschicht zu Hause und somit schwankt eben auch das Niveau hier im Forum was die Leute betrifft genau wie im Spiel oder unserer Gesellschaft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (20. November 2008)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> Huhu ^^
> Muss da ma was loswerden und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> Egal bei welcher Q in Nordend... Ich kämpfe mich bis zum Q-Gegenstand durch hab den letzten gegner von dem Fleck auf mir und was passiert ? Nette Leute klauen dir die Dinger vor der Nase weg ohne Arbeit zu haben ... und für mich waren diese Kämpfe dann auch unnötig...
> ...



Ja, musste dies leider auch schon feststellen.. Meine Konsequenz für solche unfairen Spielweisen ist die Ignoreliste. Bei meinen Priest & Tank ist die sogar schon fast voll.. Trete ich dann einer Gruppe bei, und entdecke ich jemanden in der Gruppe, welcher auf Ignore ist, verkünde ich dies im /p und entschuldige mich dafür, dass ich für diesen Spieler keine Prügel einstecke oder Heilzauber wirke. Zu 80% wird dieser Spieler (meist dd) in wenigen Minuten ausgewechselt.. 

Fair Play ist für mich das A & O, daher bin und bleib ich da knallhart.


Ps.:
Heute zum Start der Minen bei Lotro, einmal den Hüter angetestet, wie viele andere anscheint auch, dort gab es kein Mobklau, im Gegenteil, es wurde in freundicher Form gegrüßt, geholfen, gewartet oder die Frage gestellt, ob sich die Aufgabe auch gemeinsam lösen lässt...


----------



## Devide86 (20. November 2008)

also das ich eigentlich nicht schlimm meiner meinung das war schon immer so gibt halt ausnahmen in positive und negative richtung die einen lassen einen vor bei einem boss q gegner oder helfen sogar dabei die anderen klauen den und killen den dan dauernd bis man kein bock hat den 10 respown abzuwarten und abhaut  wobei worauf ich hinaus wollte war was ganz anderes was aber zum thema gehört. Bei dem 3.0 patch woltel ich mit meinem hunter den weißen kernhund als pet haben bin natürlich auch zu ihm hin sag dan da auch 2 hordler (bin auch horde) dacht mir nur "ja dan muss ich hier wohl richtig sein" bin rein war vor dem da da ich den eher in der höhle gefunden hab fange an zu zähmen wo ich nur noch 5 secunden brauchte kommt der andere hunter von hinten siht das ich zähme und killt das pet... Auf die frage was das soll fing der an mich vollzuflame und zu beledigen das ich ein vollgimp sei ein Hu**** usw naja hab den auf igno gepackt  und auf respown gewartet das gibt dan ca 1-2 stunen so weiter weil der immer weggerant is woanders suchen oder so und ich immer als erster am mob war natürlich auch versucht zu zähmen.Irgendwas kahm noch ein hunter dazu dem der auf igno gesetze auch das zähmen versaute  hab mich mit dem abgesprochen und den vorgelassen das er das zuerst zähmt da ich wesentlich mehr geduld hab wie manch anderer  nach ca 3 stunden ist auch der ingo hunter abgehauen hatte keine lust mehr und so hab ich erst das pet zähmen können -.- was ich auch nicht würklich schön finde das ich ma von nem anderen druidem geflamed angespuckt und beledigt wurde nur weil ich besseres equip hatte als der und das in so einer gossensprache die nur er verstehen konnte genau der selbe paar wochen später wisper wegen invite für ZA meinte gruppe ist voll da eben ein feral tank invited wurde wieder vollgefaled beledigungen das ich den kicken soll er will unbedingt mit.... naja was soll ich dazu sagen das nevoe sink in wow drastisch und ich will nicht wissen wo es enden wird.


----------



## Bekuras (20. November 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Naja es gibt jedoch auch fälle wo das eben nicht so der Fall ist, seis weil das Thema mittlerweile durch PTaches ect andere Gesichtspunkte hat oder weil die genaue Frage nicht beantwortet wurde. Ich denke da wäre es besser wenn man einfach drüber steht und die Leute nicht immer dumm anmacht. Aber ich weiß WoW ist halt in jeder Gesellschaftsschicht zu Hause und somit schwankt eben auch das Niveau hier im Forum was die Leute betrifft genau wie im Spiel oder unserer Gesellschaft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Threads die du meinst sind 1 von vllt 30........und auf die wird meines wissen meist auch hilfreich geantworet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Beku


----------



## Tonnai (20. November 2008)

Omg Jammerthread war mein 1. Gedanke als ich das las.

Ich empfehle jedem den sowas stört 4 wochen zu warten bevor er sich das Addon kauft. Ich meine was erwartet ihr? Jeder will alles am besten sofort, lvl 80, alle Erfolge, Fliegen, reiten, Inis.

Und ich kann jedem empfehlen, versucht die leute in ne gruppe zu laden oder fragt ob ihr geladen werden könnt. alles kein Problem. Wenn ich seh das Leute an nem Mob stehen frage ich auch ob noch wer in gruppe will, weil ich meistens net allein unterwegs bin.Leider melde nsich viele dann nicht und wenn ich den mob dann lege und die anderen noch warten gibts geflame mobklau und sowas. also wenn man schon gefragt wird auch mal annehmen.

Letztens habe ich sogar einem Hordler bei nem Mob den Vortritt gelassen weil er noch nen anderen mob im raum gekillt hat. der q-mob spawnt, er tappt ihn, ich knall mit drauf damits schneller geht er lootet und verbeugt sich. sowas nen ich fair, wenn man sich hinterher bedankt.

P.S. Geduld ist eine Tugend

So long
Tonnai


----------



## Azuriel (20. November 2008)

ich hab es die letzten male immer so gemacht:

wenn ne grp am spawnpunkt steht bitte ich freundlich um einen invite. kommt kein invite gilt gleiches recht für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Dorfmofa mein Druide soll nicht der Freund aller sein, der soll nen Bösen Ruf haben, also klau ich Mobs, zerge spucke und flame wenn mir danach ist.

RP Spiel so oder so. Mit den anderen Chars bin ich recht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und als Eule bestimme ich , ob ich Mobs zuerst bekomme oder abgebe, daher fällt es mehr als leicht mal die Aggro von ner ganzen Gruppe zu bekommen, dann Healer rufen und PvP anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was wir schon gelacht haben über unterequippte Typen die dachten das ich alleine bin und flame.


Hey macht net mimimi das ist ein Spiel und Böse Jungs muss es geben. Und gerade da ist der Witz , die Leute die ihren Char als bösen Jungen verkaufen sind meistens nicht mal böse =)


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Ist doch ganz einfach: Seh ich andere meiner Fraktion da stehen versuch ich einzuladen oder frage nach ob ich in die bestehende Gruppe eingeladen werde, egal ob bei Named Mob oder "normalen" Mobs. Ich hab auch schon gesehen wie sich ein Allianz Spieler durch die Mobgruppen prügelte bis er beim Named war, und ich hab ihn auch gelassen, warum sollte ich ihm den Mob vor der Nase weg schnappen? Damit ich ihn dann noch per /lol oder /spit Makro runtermachen kann? Bestimmt nicht, es scheint zwar ein paar solcher Nasen zu geben, zum Glück aber seltenst.

Andere Situation:
War vor 10 Minuten in Shatt, und fragte nach ob ich auch ohne WotLK (will noch warten bis der Grossteil mit Leveln fertig ist) mir eine Verzauberung machen lassen kann die erst mit dem Add-On dazukam.
Es kamen genau 2 Antworten per /whisp:
Spieler X: Du Boon!
Spieler Y: bla.

Ich wünsche mir mittlerweile wirklich die Anfangszeiten ohne Mainstream zurück.



Delhoven schrieb:


> Dorfmofa mein Druide soll nicht der Freund aller sein, der soll nen Bösen Ruf haben, also klau ich Mobs, zerge spucke und flame wenn mir danach ist.
> 
> RP Spiel so oder so. Mit den anderen Chars bin ich recht nett
> 
> ...



Von RP reden und seinen Char. Dorfmofa nennen, ich hab selten so gelacht! Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rest kommentier ich lieber nicht.


----------



## Shaniya (20. November 2008)

Gestern wurde ich auch unhöflich angeflamt, ich sei ein "Mob-Klauer" und bin auf ignor gelandet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte Ruf für den Pinguin sammeln und mach halt die Quest wo man die Welpen einsammeln muss... reit bissel durch die Gegend, alles leer... aaah, da hinten ist was gelbes, da sind welche... komm näher, seh einen Schamanen da stehen mitten in 4 Welpen die fröhlich um ihn rum liefen... na ja, Mist dacht ich, schon einer da, reit weiter in die Richtung vielleicht sind da noch mehr... Schamane sich bis dahin nicht bewegt, und auch nicht gelootet.... mhm, afk hab ich gedacht, hab mir das noch paar Sekunden angeschaut... ok, ich die Dinger gelootet, ALLE... kam gleich whisper, was das soll, bla bla... ich ihm erklärt das er da rumstand und nix gemacht hat, er hätte ja genug Zeit gehabt... und dann war ich auf ignor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das passiert mir, die die sonst immer verzichtet wenn schon jemand vorher da ist, am Mob oder Erz...


----------



## La Saint (20. November 2008)

Brubanani schrieb:


> omg heult nicht rum das ist ganz normal das mobstealing jeder will levl up kommen das ist wurst ob das mit 40 ist oder mit 70, 80 jeder wird dir mal n mob stealen  ... xD


Das hier ist nicht eine Antwort speziell für Brubanani, sondern der obige Quote dient nur als Beispiel für viele sinngemäß gleichlautenende Posts. Die Kernaussage ist: Stellt euch nicht so an, das macht jeder, du würdest es auch tun wenn du könntest.

Jetzt zu den Fragen des TE.

Ja, das ist so. Ich hab das auch beobachtet. Ja, es wird immer schlimmer. Dieses Spiel wird immer mehr gegeneinander und immer weniger miteinander gespielt. Und damit meine ich nicht die künstlich erzeugte Feindschaft zwischen den Fraktionen.

Und die Frage nach dem Warum ist auch leicht zu beantworten. Komplexe Spiele mit Interaktion der Spieler untereinander stellen immer ein Abbild vom wirklichen Leben dar. Jetzt geht unsere Gesellschaft aber gerade den Bach runter. Der Kampf jeder gegen jeden ist schon längst eingeläutet, ob es nun der Klau eines Parkplatzes durch Vordrängeln und der Klau eines Arbeitsplatzes durch Anschwärzen des Kollegen ist. Den Leuten wird beigebracht, das Egoismus cool und über den Tisch ziehen eine Nationalsportart ist. Warum sollten sich dann die Leute im Spiel anderes verhalten?

Wenn ich Blizzard wäre, ich hätte längst Universtäten die Genehmigung verkauft, mit Hilfe von WoW Verhaltensstudien zu betreiben. Ein besseres Model für menschliches Verhalten werden sie so schnell nicht bekommen.

cu
Laaint


----------



## ThEDiciple (20. November 2008)

Das Problem mancher besteht schon seid WoW beginn und fällt vieleicht jetzt gerade extrem auf weil alle lvln. Für gut heiße ich das auch nicht aber man muss darüber hinweg sehn meiner meinung nach. Klar nachdem es so oft hintereinander einem passiert kann man schon ma sauer sein, aber hey its just a game. Wer so vorgeht ist es nicht wert sich drüber aufzuregen oder ein ticket an einen gm zu schicken, die tickets verlaufen meist eh im sand je nachdem welchen gm man gerade erwischt weil es gibt echt wichtigers worum die sich kümmern müssen


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Von RP reden und seinen Char. Dorfmofa nennen, ich hab selten so gelacht! Danke dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Rest kommentier ich lieber nicht.




Kein RP Server, PvP Twink, normal? 

Aber das Game ist ein RP Spiel, daher kann man ja seinen Char mit dem Ruf ausstatten wie man mag.


----------



## Quax (20. November 2008)

Gleiches Beispiel mit Erzminen !

Ich kloppe auf eine Erzmine, welche ich vorher von 1- 2 mobs befreit habe, kommt ein anderer Spieler und haut auf die selbe Mine 
obwohl ich schon fleißig am abbauen bin.

Das erlebe ich in den letzten 6 Monaten immer häufiger, und so ein Verhalten fnde ich UNTER ALLER SAU !!!
Und das auch noch oft von der eigenen Fraktion.

Geht er noch krasser:
Nagrand - selbe Situation - Char bückt sich, ich lote aber nicht damit die Mine blockiert ist, der scheißdreiste Schurke pullt 3-4 Oger, zieht die zu mir rüber....
und nutzt sein Verschwinden - Oger auf mich - Schurke taucht neben mir wieder auf und schaut zu, wie ich den Löffel abgebe - meine Juwelenhexe stirbt - 
ich stinksauer und den Spieler angeschrieben, was denn diese gemeine Aktion sollte, Antwort: "Ich brauche das Erz und Du warst im Weg"

Ich Ticket geschrieben, GM sagt: "Pech gehabt, geh zur nächsten Mine"

Sehr viele Spieler können von Glück reden, das ich nicht ihre Adresse habe.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Aber das Game ist ein RP Spiel, daher kann man ja seinen Char mit dem Ruf ausstatten wie man mag.



Mit dem Ruf, richtig. RP=Roleplay, weisst Du ja sicher. Roleplay=Sich in seinen Char. hineinversetzen, so als währe man es selbst. Jetzt stell Dir mal selbst die Frage was Du denken würdest, wenn Du dich im Mittelalter befinden würdest und jemand stellt sich dir wie folgt vor:
"Grüsse Euch werter Herr XY, ich bin Dorfmofa der Druide"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das meinte ich damit.

Man sollte RP nicht nur damit verbinden das man sich benehmen kann wie Sau, und das dann noch mit "ich mache beim mob klau und flamen RP, ansonsten intressierts mich ´nen Dreck" rechtfertigen ist in die eigene Tasche gelogen. Wo machst Du denn sonst noch "RP"? Nur mal so, sollte jetzt kein flame sein.


----------



## Dalmus (20. November 2008)

Quax schrieb:


> Geht er noch krasser:
> Nagrand - selbe Situation - Char bückt sich, ich lote aber nicht damit die Mine blockiert ist, der scheißdreiste Schurke pullt 3-4 Oger, zieht die zu mir rüber....
> und nutzt sein Verschwinden - Oger auf mich - Schurke taucht neben mir wieder auf und schaut zu, wie ich den Löffel abgebe - meine Juwelenhexe stirbt -


Und genau das war der Grund bei mir mich dafür zu entscheiden meinen Schurken zum Bergbauer zu machen.
Als Blumenpflücker oder Lederer muß man nur mal eben anhalten, als Bergbauer allerdings braucht man länger zum Abbauen.
Allerdings bin ich in der Regel fair und lasse anderen, die schneller waren den Vortritt.
Verschwinden ist aber wirklich ein Vorteil, wenn man sich gerade den Weg frei kämpft und jemand meint es wäre witzig vorbei zu reiten und auf "mein" Vorkommen zu hauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Mit dem Ruf, richtig. RP=Roleplay, weisst Du ja sicher. Roleplay=Sich in seinen Char. hineinversetzen, so als währe man es selbst. Jetzt stell Dir mal selbst die Frage was Du denken würdest, wenn Du dich im Mittelalter befinden würdest und jemand stellt sich dir wie folgt vor:
> "Grüsse Euch werter Herr XY, ich bin Dorfmofa der Druide"
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du es recht gelesen hast ist das mein PvP Twink. Die anderen Chars sind auch nicht so asi drauf quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar ist der Name Lächerlich, aber wollte net der 231329 Callexus oder Arganon oder sonstwas sein und auf Delhovenlol hatte ich keinen Bock, PvP Twinks müssen halt asi Namen haben, asi drauf sein und am besten noch Arena Teams und Gildentag in Caps haben =)

RP betreiben wäre übertrieben, nur der Char soll halt einfach so sein, würde ich ernsthaft RP betreiben müsste ich manches ja noch begründen "hatte ne schlechte Kindheit " oder so =)

Vote 4  man kann alles angreifen Fraktion egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann würde das recht des stärkeren regieren und das Mimimi wäre vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> RP betreiben wäre übertrieben, nur der Char soll halt einfach so sein, würde ich ernsthaft RP betreiben müsste ich manches ja noch begründen "hatte ne schlechte Kindheit " oder so =)


Dann begründe es doch bitte auch nicht mit RP.
Sag doch einfach sowas wie "Najoa, hier und da muß ich einfach mal meine dunkle Seite ausleben und mich ingame so verhalten wie ich es tue". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Wenn du es recht gelesen hast ist das mein PvP Twink. Die anderen Chars sind auch nicht so asi drauf quasi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich hab ich gelesen, und auch verstanden das, dass Dein PvP Twink ist. Du hast das Verhalten erst mit RP begründet nicht ich. Ok, das es sich dabei nicht wirklich um RP handelt weisst Du ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele seit 98 MMOs, und PvP Chars. "müssen" jetzt echt nicht assig drauf sein, das ist eine Unsitte sondergleichen wie man sie erst sah als WoW Popkultur wurde. 

Zu Deinem Vote kann ich nur sagen: Spiel mal was anderes als WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum letzten Satz kann ich auch nur eines sagen: Wünsche ich mir auch, bloss im RL.

Btw, machen Deine letzten beide Anhaltspunkte Tür&Tor offen für Gilden wie <ANG>, die machen PvP das kann ich Dir flüstern! Aber ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob Du das auch haben willst.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich gelesen, und auch verstanden das, dass Dein PvP Twink ist. Du hast das Verhalten erst mit RP begründet nicht ich. Ok, das es sich dabei nicht wirklich um RP handelt weisst Du ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich spiele halt WoW als erstes MMO, vorher war ich nunmehr vom Release Q1 bis vor 2 Jahren Quake Spieler, ich finde im Vergleich dazu, sind die ganzen Gutmenschen bei WoW doch schon nice geschützt, man hat GM´s wo man Mimimi machen kann und man hat Igno. Ka, ich finde es nicht allzu wild in WoW mit dem Flamen. Meistens lache ich auch darüber wenn ich flames bekomme, soll ja Spass machen.

Zu meinem Vote, was denn? Wo gibbet mehr Spieler? Mehr Pfeifen? Mehr korrekte Leute, halt mehr Vielfalt?

Aber im PvP ist es nunmal so, das der Ton rauer ist, das die Spieler Arroganter sind und MEINER MEINUNG nacht nicht unberechtigt.

Ich finds witzig einfach , vor allem wie schnell man aus dem Handelschat das reine Chaos machen kann oder nen ganzen BG sprengen kann. Mit nur 1-2 Sätzen =)

Wie oft haben wir mit 3 Mann die Scheisse aus den Leuten geflamed , solange gezergt und dann in der Warsong noch 0:2 hintenlegen weil wir die Carrier durchgelassen habe.

Alle spucken auf dich, lachen dich aus etc. 

Doch dann stell dich mal hin mit 3-4 Leuten und räum auf, win das eiskalt mit 3:2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann haste ECHTES PvP mit Flame und Fame =)


----------



## Dreidan (20. November 2008)

@Quax: Also das mit dem Schurken hättest du dir ersparen können wenn du das Vorkommen genau dann gelootet hättest, wenn der Schurke gerade beim Draufhauen gewesen wäre und selber sofort wieder angefangen hättest mit dem nächsten Klopfen. Dann kommt er nämlich nie zum Zuge und wird nicht die Zeit haben, Mobs zu dir zu ziehen, weil das Vorkommen schon abgebaut gewesen wär.

Trotzdem bleibt die Aktion unter aller Sau.


----------



## Lurka (20. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Wo gibbet mehr Spieler?



Du weisst schon was ich eine Auswahl an Antworten auf diese Frage habe, oder? Sind mehr Spieler besser? Wie schonmal jemand sagte:"Ich vergleiche WoW gerne mit den Charts. Dort steht auch jeder Woche drin was sich am besten verkauft. Soll das was sich am besten verkauft auch das beste Produkt sein? Wenn ja, ist mir das beste nicht gut genug".

Und was soll ich bitte unter der Frage verstehen "wo gibts mehr Pfeifen?" Kannst Du nur gegen Pfeifen spielen, und sie wie Du schreibst anschliessend bespucken und flamen? 

Mehr Vielfalt? Mein Gott, hast Du dich die letzten Jahre im MMO Bereich eigentlich mal umgesehen oder bist Du auch nur auf den Zug aufgesprungen?
Mehr Korrekte Leute? Ich mag gar nicht wissen welche Menschen Du unter "korrekt" verstehst.


Sorry falls es abwertend klingt, was es aber nicht soll. Auf den Rest will ich gar nicht eingehen das ist mir zu Dumm.


----------



## Quax (20. November 2008)

Generell hast Du Recht, war ´ne reiche Mine und hatte grade den ersten Schlag gemacht, und dann ging alles recht schnell.

...und nun noch mal zu den Leuten die meinen pausenlos im Handelskanal Müll labern zu müssen:
Es gibt durchaus viele Spieler die es NICHT DIE BOHNE interessiert, was in Euren kleingeistigen, pubertären Hirnen
rumspukt, und wir finden das keineswegs immer lustig, nur WEIL ES EIN SPIEL ist !

Spammer landen bei mir: 
1. generell auf ignore
2. bekommen immer ein Ticket wg. Spam 

Da ich sie oftmals mit der Bitte anschreibe, diesen Unfug augenblicklich zu unterlassen kommen dann noch etliche
Tickets wg. Belästigungen und Beleidigungen dazu.

Viele unreife Spieler verwechseln sehr gern "machen können" u. "machen dürfen". 
Und hier liegt auch der Unterschied zwischen meiner Freundesliste und meiner Ignorierenliste.

Ignorespieler bekommen von mir auch weder Heilung, Deckung noch sonst irgendwas. 
Wehrt euch gegen die WoW-Rüpel, das klappt oftmals gut.


----------



## Delhoven (20. November 2008)

Nee schau doch, wir haben hier extrem viele Spieler, da trifft man zwangsläufig auch mehr Pfeifen und mehr Korrekte Leute wie bei anderen MMO´s

Pfeifen sind die Leute worüber man lacht, die Im TS laut rumschreien und Mist erzählen, das ist halt PvP Flair, wüst sein, laut sein.

Aber ich verstehe einfach die Leute nicht die rumheulen weil Sie gefarmt werden, wehrt euch halt haut zurück. Innerhalt von Gilden und kleinen Kreisen ist man ja fair, aber draussen in der Natur, da darf es auch ruppig zu gehen, sogar im süssen PVE Bereich.



Ich hab mir den Sektor im Grunde etwas angesehen, jedoch ist die Warcraft Welt incl. Story leider recht gut, und das Spiel ist auch recht gut umgesetzt, Haken ist die kaputte PvP Balance die vermutlich wieder 21321 Patches braucht um wieder so zu sein wie in Season 2/3. Da kann WAR besser sein, aber der Umstieg fällt nicht leicht. Die Ansätze sind toll, nur spielt es sich so?

so long..


----------



## Dracocephalus (21. November 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:
			
		

> Pfeifen sind die Leute worüber man lacht, die Im TS laut rumschreien und Mist erzählen, das ist halt PvP Flair, wüst sein, laut sein.





> Aber im PvP ist es nunmal so, das der Ton rauer ist, das die Spieler Arroganter sind und MEINER MEINUNG nacht nicht unberechtigt.





> Aber ich verstehe einfach die Leute nicht die rumheulen weil Sie gefarmt werden, wehrt euch halt haut zurück. Innerhalt von Gilden und kleinen Kreisen ist man ja fair, aber draussen in der Natur, da darf es auch ruppig zu gehen, sogar im süssen PVE Bereich.



Wo soll ich anfangen... Vielleicht so: Warum spielst Du nicht wieder einen Shooter? Das entspricht dann zumindest Deinem Verhältnis zum Rollenspiel...es ist nämlich ein Wort mit 11 Buchstaben und ohne jegliche Bedeutung.

Ich kann mich nicht mal ansatzweise in Deine kruden Gedanken hineinversetzen, was schon viel sagt, denn immerhin hab ich schon fast 20 Jahre Rollenspielerfahrung in diversen Systemen und Charakteren. Was um alles in der Welt soll das PvP-System damit zu tun haben, wie man miteinander interagiert? Wo steht in der Server-Beschreibung von Blizzard, daß PvP-Server ein niedriges Sozialniveau haben und man jederzeit damit rechnen muß, von allen anderen beleidigt zu werden? Allein die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Du das vorträgst, macht mir Angst. Als ob eine andere Möglichkeit sich zu verhalten nicht mal kurz durch Dein Hirn geblitzt wäre, ja, sogar in Deinen Augen völlig absurd ist. Nett und freundlich? Ähh..check ich nicht, ist doch PvP?

Auf welchen Säulen so ein Wertesystem ruht, möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht so genau wissen. Ich will mal hart sein: Deine Vorstellung von PvP ist schlicht falsch. Es gibt sicher eine Gruppe von Spielern, die Deiner Meinung sind (es gibt IMMER jemanden, der die gleiche Meinung hat, wenn die Stichprobe groß genug ist) und das ebenso sehen. Der große Rest findet Euch bemitleidenswert bis nervig. Das ist etwa vergleichbar mit den 2-3 Typen auf einer Party, die sich Salzstangen in die Nase stecken und johlend um die Wette rülpsen. Diese kleine Gruppe findet das unglaublich komisch. Der Rest eher unglaublich peinlich. Ein paar Jahre später, stimmt man dem Rest dann zu. 

Versuche bitte nie, einen RP-Realm zu betreten. Es könnte dort passieren, daß Deine Bannzeit gelegentlich von Spielzeit unterbrochen wird, vom ständigen Namenswechsel mal abgesehen...

D.


----------



## Smoleface (22. November 2008)

Sry, bei immerwieder gleichen Themen werde ich auch unfreundlich. Wie z.B dieser hier, die scheiss Elitegilden, die scheisssucht und jedesmal dass Minderjährige für alles Schuld sind.

kk?


----------



## Kurta (22. November 2008)

würde sagen kommt echt auf dem server an , auf silberne hand , sind die meisten super cool drauf und hammer nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Yelamalie (22. November 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> würde sagen kommt echt auf dem server an , auf silberne hand , sind die meisten super cool drauf und hammer nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt auch meistens drauf an mit wem du so rumhängst und was du so an dich ranlässt. Gibt wohl auf jedem Server ein paar Idioten, genauso wie es auf jedem Server nette Leute gibt.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (22. November 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Wo soll ich anfangen... Vielleicht so: Warum spielst Du nicht wieder einen Shooter? Das entspricht dann zumindest Deinem Verhältnis zum Rollenspiel...es ist nämlich ein Wort mit 11 Buchstaben und ohne jegliche Bedeutung.
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mal ansatzweise in Deine kruden Gedanken hineinversetzen, was schon viel sagt, denn immerhin hab ich schon fast 20 Jahre Rollenspielerfahrung in diversen Systemen und Charakteren. Was um alles in der Welt soll das PvP-System damit zu tun haben, wie man miteinander interagiert? Wo steht in der Server-Beschreibung von Blizzard, daß PvP-Server ein niedriges Sozialniveau haben und man jederzeit damit rechnen muß, von allen anderen beleidigt zu werden? Allein die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Du das vorträgst, macht mir Angst. Als ob eine andere Möglichkeit sich zu verhalten nicht mal kurz durch Dein Hirn geblitzt wäre, ja, sogar in Deinen Augen völlig absurd ist. Nett und freundlich? Ähh..check ich nicht, ist doch PvP?
> 
> ...


Hmm im PvP sind mmN die lockeren Typen und nicht so verkrampfte Leute wie im PvE...Wenn ich mal in einer ordentlichen Bg gruppe bin sind alle am reden, erzählen witze usw im pve genau das gegenteil...naja solche erfahrungen hatte ich meistens...

Zum rp...die meisten leute die ich kenne lachen eh nur über dieses ganze rp... meistens sind  die rp spieler  solche leute die sich im rl gummischwerter in den arsch schieben und dabei an nachtelfen denken Oo


----------



## Karius (22. November 2008)

@ TE

Mein Rat: Gewöhn dich dran. 

Was viel eher was ist zum beschweren, ist Hexern die ja oft mit Dot pullen ne icelance auf den Mob zu knallen und den mob so zu tappen. 

Variante b) mach das gleiche und lass ihn den Mob dann auch noch für dich killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist mal asozial. 

Das beim Leveln andere den gleichen Questmob wollen wie du, sehr traurig. Soll aber vorkommen. Die warten da genauso wie du, ob die nun verstohlen sind oder nicht. 

In Foren wird das üblicherweise niveavoll mit: "Komm mal aufs Leben klar alter !!11!" Beschrieben. 


Viel spass mit einer weiteren Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Setz einfach alle auf Ignore, dann hast du zumindest das Machtgefühl einer möglichen späten Rache... harr.. oO ^^


----------



## Animos93 (22. November 2008)

gestern hat mich ein Krieger anchdem ich gesagt habe er macht keinen Dmg als Missgeburt hohlfratze und kacknoob beschimpft... dann hab ich ihn ignored und beim gm gemeldet und 2min später kam er mitm twink on und hat mir nochmal die gleiche scheiße geschrieben...
was soll ich da noch sagen-.-


----------



## Dalmus (22. November 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> gestern hat mich ein Krieger anchdem ich gesagt habe er macht keinen Dmg als Missgeburt hohlfratze und kacknoob beschimpft... dann hab ich ihn ignored und beim gm gemeldet und 2min später kam er mitm twink on und hat mir nochmal die gleiche scheiße geschrieben...
> was soll ich da noch sagen-.-


Sagen? Gar nix.
Drüber beömmeln und das nächste Ticket hinterher schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. November 2008)

Selbst neigt man echt dazu unfreundlich zu werden, wenn man von überall nur dumm angelabert wird.
Seit ich Onlinegames spiele versuche ich immer so nett und höflich wie nur möglich zu sein, denn ich spiele um spass zu haben und nicht mit anderen streiten, aber bei vielen ist es genau das gegenteil.
Die Leute hier im Inet haben eine unglaulich grosse Fresse und sagen sachen die sie vor einer Person niemals sagen würden, weil sie wissen man würde dem die Fresse so derb einschlagen das er schon mit 16Jahren flüssignahrung einnehmen kann.
Wenn ich mich aufrege schalte ich den PC lieber aus da wenn ich jemand im Spiel beschimpfen würde, würde ich mich nur nochmehr aufregen das ich dem die Fresse nicht Polieren kann..

Gestern war ich mit 5DK's im Blutkessel.. Der einte sagte in der Ini ob ich wüsste welche Klasse ich spiele, weil ich keine Blutwürmer als Blut DK geskillt habe.. Der andere lachte und stimmte dem anderen zu und meinte ich sollte lieber mit WoW aufhören den ich habe keine ahnung..
Ich sagte dann das ich die Würmer nicht brauche zum Questen.. Wieder gelächter und man sagte mir hast bestimmt nichtmal ein 70er den sowas dummes hab ich noch nie gesehen.. 
Als ich sagte das ich 7 70er habe und seit 1,5Jahre WoW zocke hiess es, 7 70er bedeuten gar nix, ich mach 7 70er in 1 Monat.
Die Instanz verlief gut, gab auch kein geflame und ich als 61er DK stand am ende mit 400dps und mit über 120k gesamtschaden über dem Zweiten Blut DK der lvl65 ist und meinte ich seie ein Noob, er und die restlichen DK's(64, 61, 61) kamen nichtmal über 320dps.. 
Tja wer ist nun der Noob? Evtl gute Skillung aber die haben eine Miserable angriffsrotation, anders ist es nicht zu erklären..
Wenn man jemand beleidigt und sagt ist ein Noob, dann sollte man auch zeigen das man viel besser ist.


----------

